# Recent pic of you- part VII :D



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

New, fresh thread. Old thread is here.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Would 1999 be considered recent. *hee-hee*
> 
> Cleacia, me, and Tina at the Olive Garden
> 
> ...



Woah, Bri.' That's a blast from the past!!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, Casey visited last week, so I would be remiss if I didn't post the only pictures that weren't wiped out in the fire.







Look at that killing gaze.








This was right before she punched a hole in the wall.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Good Lord you two are adorable. In some ways, you could almost pass for siblings.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 21, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well, Casey visited last week, so I would be remiss if I didn't post the only pictures that weren't wiped out in the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my TSL is so very pretty! She's got fantastic eyes and I just LOVE those rosey lips! 

You have the younger Matt Damon look; very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 21, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well, Casey visited last week, so I would be remiss if I didn't post the only pictures that weren't wiped out in the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yay! Those are cute! :bow:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 21, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well, Casey visited last week, so I would be remiss if I didn't post the only pictures that weren't wiped out in the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like a christmas card picture. lol Both wearing striped button ups with sweaters. Oh I love it. Looks like you guys have a good time!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well, Casey visited last week, so I would be remiss if I didn't post the only pictures that weren't wiped out in the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww so adorableee! both gorgeous!! 

here's meee, one i took this morninggg
View attachment Picture 016.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 21, 2008)

Tina said:


> Good Lord you two are adorable. In some ways, you could almost pass for siblings.



awww, yeah, now I'm creeped out! Casey does seem to have a thing for siblings though. Good call.  

*prints out picture and hangs on fridge* :batting:


----------



## elle camino (Feb 21, 2008)

casey and interpol song: CUTE.


----------



## Ash (Feb 21, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


>



How does Casey manage to look so hot in every picture? Seriously now. 

Also...Casey, is this one related to us, too?


----------



## SweetSangria (Feb 21, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> You look splendid! Great photo!





missy_blue_eyez said:


> You have beautiful eyes! Pretty lady!





mfdoom said:


> Wow, you are incredibly good looking.



I didn't get to thank you before the other thread got closed. You are the best ego-booster and self-esteem builder a girl can hope to find. Thank you!

----------------------



Just_Jen said:


> here's meee, one i took this morninggg
> View attachment 36827


You always look so pretty...even in the morning, what's your secret? Love the black corset you are wearing! :bow:


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

SweetSangria said:


> You always look so pretty...even in the morning, what's your secret? Love the black corset you are wearing! :bow:



i only loooked good because i had a good coat of make up on lol!! lots of it!! 

btw i think we all need some more pics of your gorgeous self! i didnt get to say before the thread was moved but you're so prettys yourself, want more pics  with a smileeee  i bet your smile is gorgeous!


----------



## bexy (Feb 21, 2008)

*jen, gorgeous as always!!

one of me and 2 of my best mates, please excuse kevers' very rude hand gesture tsk tsk...and im actually smiling!* 

View attachment 216486622a6923184995l.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *jen, gorgeous as always!!
> 
> one of me and 2 of my best mates, please excuse kevers' very rude hand gesture tsk tsk...and im actually smiling!*



Haha- don't you just love it when your friends feel the need to flip off the camera... it sorta loses it's effectiveness. LOL. Very cute though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the nice compliments, guys.

Ash, yes, he is one of us. Thank God we're fine with incest.

Tina, it freaks me out. My mother apparently bred a secret hoard of FAs and fat girls.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

No shit, Case. You two even dress alike -- matching shirts and sweaters, just different colors? Scary. 

Yes, I am aware of the irony of this coming from someone dressed in a Borg outfit...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

Tina, we behaved like jackass siblings as well.  It's a bit terrifying. He was introducing me to friends in town and someone said, "You guys make a cute couple!" I laughed and refrained from going, "No, no, no! He likes fat girls!"


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

Heh.  It makes me smile to see friends who met here having fun together IRL. I think that's how it should be (when it feels right), because Dimensions doesn't have to be just two dimensional; it has often been a great starting point to real relationships. Wish I could have met you last year; you seem like you're a whole lot of fun.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 22, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Tina, we behaved like jackass siblings as well.  It's a bit terrifying. He was introducing me to friends in town and someone said, "You guys make a cute couple!" I laughed and refrained from going, "No, no, no! He likes fat girls!"



She bought me BBW smut on Valentine's Day, which we proceeded to gawk at with This1yankee after drinking several glasses of wine that evening. We played old Nintendo games the next morning (this ended poorly), and at some point we baked a cake and made Russian food. Casey is indeed like the loud, aggressive and wonderful sibling that I always had but never paid attention to until we were trapped in a car together.

And thanks for the compliments, everyone!


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

I love that. Too bad you don't live closer. Sounds like you had a great time. Now, tell me, why did the Nintendo go badly -- did you lose?  (Love old Nintendo games, BTW)


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 22, 2008)

Tina said:


> I love that. Too bad you don't live closer. Sounds like you had a great time. Now, tell me, why did the Nintendo go badly -- did you lose?  (Love old Nintendo games, BTW)



It was Super Mario 3. She kept getting killed and I have ADHD, so you know that wouldn't last long. It was a draw of sorts. Also it wasn't our house. I think if we lived closer together neither of us would get anything done.

Old video games remind me of my earliest childhood. Something about 8-bit music almost brings me to the verge of tears


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 22, 2008)

need 8-bit goodness in MP3 form?

I gotcha hookup.  (PM me!)


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

I've got some of that, too, Wag. Was kind of funny to hear it again, on WinAmp.


Say Hello to the Angels said:


> It was Super Mario 3. She kept getting killed and I have ADHD, so you know that wouldn't last long. It was a draw of sorts. Also it wasn't our house. I think if we lived closer together neither of us would get anything done.
> 
> Old video games remind me of my earliest childhood. Something about 8-bit music almost brings me to the verge of tears


Well, being just a tiny bit older than you... (ha!) the 8-bit music mostly reminds me of playing the Mario Bros. games, and of my son. I used to distribute gaming systems and video games to video stores and so got great prices on games and systems. His xmases were always kickass then. The music to Zelda is burned into my brain, but not in a bad way. Have great memories of that first system and the first games, whether I played them or whether I was watching my son play. And I feel ya with the ADHD. I have ADD and it isn't much better, just a bit less hyper. You ADHD people are skinny, without the H in there, I'm just fat and distractable.


----------



## SummerG (Feb 22, 2008)

MsZwebs and I before we headed to a bbw party last saturday night.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn we're hot.


----------



## Synful (Feb 22, 2008)

Here I am bored around the house the other day. 

View attachment DSC03571.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2008)

SummerG said:


> MsZwebs and I before we headed to a bbw party last saturday night.



You guys look so gorj!! :batting::batting::batting:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 22, 2008)

Synful said:


> Here I am bored around the house the other day.




I love your frames!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 22, 2008)

SummerG said:


> MsZwebs and I before we headed to a bbw party last saturday night.



I love the strategically placed bottle of rum.  No wonder you girls are all smiles.


----------



## heatherpotter (Feb 22, 2008)

I never post, but here are some new pictures!
















Obligatory Myspace pose.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 22, 2008)

heatherpotter said:


> I never post, but here are some new pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're hot. 

Fun pics, and PSHHHHH! Chunkin' The Deuce!


----------



## heatherpotter (Feb 22, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> You're hot.
> 
> Fun pics, and PSHHHHH! Chunkin' The Deuce!



Thanks lots!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 22, 2008)

*Synful: nice photo- i think the nosferatu tee shirt adds a nice touch*




Synful said:


> Here I am bored around the house the other day.



*Heather: cool pics- pretty smile*




heatherpotter said:


> I never post, but here are some new pictures!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 22, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I love the strategically placed bottle of rum.  No wonder you girls are all smiles.



lol... PURE coincidence. MY bottle didn't make it into the picture...lol :kiss2:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, vacation sure packs on the pounds.

Before:
View attachment caseyeating.JPG


After:
View attachment barbeating.JPG


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn Jessica Simpson for not releasing the workout tapes in time for my vacation!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 22, 2008)

For some reason that works better with Ashley and Casey. 

*runs and ducks*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

Now you don't get any diet pill profit shares.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> For some reason that works better with Ashley and Casey.
> 
> *runs and ducks*


Apparently bread pudding also changes hair color and body shape. Who knew?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 22, 2008)

Ahhh! That explains it! How is it possible that the before and after shots are equally beautiful, though?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you, Miss G. Now, are you up for a Virginia bash in November?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 22, 2008)

Um...hell yes. 

ETA: Wait, is this one I actually get to come to?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

This is the one we kidnap you to.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 22, 2008)

Does that mean I get to wear a blindfold? :batting:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

WHY ARE YOU TELLING EVERYONE ABOUT HB RIGHT NOW?

...

I mean, uh, funny joke. Yes.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 23, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Apparently bread pudding also changes hair color and body shape. Who knew?



Gee Barb uh I mean Casey it looks like you had to change your clothes and stuff too that musta been some really fattening bread pudding huh

too bad you sold all your deit pills to insecure thirteen year olds i guess that means you can't lose wieght

*fans self*


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 23, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Gee Barb uh I mean Casey it looks like you had to change your clothes and stuff too that musta been some really fattening bread pudding huh
> 
> too bad you sold all your deit pills to insecure thirteen year olds i guess that means you can't lose wieght
> 
> *fans self*


You know there was no way the size 0 jeans were going to fit when I hit size 28/30. All that cream and butter goes straight to my hips. 

And the diet pill sales were about pure profit.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 23, 2008)

Straight to Ashley/Barb's/my hips. *Nods.*


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

Say, Barshley.....does this mean I can get a refund for the diet pills now? I'll be staying downtown at the Y, at least for tonight.


----------



## Ash (Feb 23, 2008)

No refunds, Santa. You can sleep under my Benz, if you like.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 23, 2008)

I told him to donate blood and buy more pills. And, folks, isn't Ashley looking thin and lovely? Yes. Until she stopped the pills.


----------



## Ash (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, I stopped a week ago. My skin is clear, my eyesight is back, but I'm back to being miserably fat. Must go back on the pills!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 23, 2008)

No one wants a pretty girl with all her vision and limbs, Ashley. I just think this attitude is massively unhealthy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 23, 2008)

<-- totally supports Casey to Barb in '08. I even made a campaign sign illustrating this, but I can't find my effin' camera! Not cool!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll share some recent pictures of myself. :huh:

View attachment JeffskittyGgggg.jpg


View attachment jeffgrootpic.jpg


View attachment jeff-guitar-artsy.jpg


View attachment jeff-explosion.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Feb 24, 2008)

My boyfriend has a little secret love for British punks... which is my roots... so I had no problem obliging. 

View attachment britain.jpg


View attachment fuck yeah.jpg


View attachment socialite.jpg


View attachment up the punx.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 24, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My boyfriend has a little secret love for British punks... which is my roots... so I had no problem obliging.



Well damn. You and swamptoad are on the ROCK!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 24, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Wow, vacation sure packs on the pounds.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 36930
> ...



Hahahahahahaha! That's just funny! Especially since there's no resemblance... but it's the concept of the joke, am I right?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 24, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Wow, vacation sure packs on the pounds.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 36930
> ...




Two fine foxes. Bewbie pics!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Hahahahahahaha! That's just funny! Especially since there's no resemblance... but it's the concept of the joke, am I right?


Yes, Lloyd. You're sharp as a tack.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

Just sayin'


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you maybe start adding the hedgehog to your pics?

Thx.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 24, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Can you maybe start adding the hedgehog to your pics?
> 
> Thx.



ROFL...


Ouch...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> ROFL...
> 
> 
> Ouch...



Yeah, seriously. haha


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the hedgehog is adorable and want to see more pics of him.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just sayin'


 

you have great eyes


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just sayin'



Yes, the real question is who does Corbin support?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 24, 2008)

In other words, Justin, you're attractive, but what really gets us off is the hedgehog. 

...

On second thought, keep Corbin away from hooter.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm just going to throw it out there: i'll support any form of a picture by *BGB*. even if he insists on creeping me out with that starburst dude. 
*berries and cream, berries and creeeam*

killer eyes, dude. by the by.

--------------------------

some relatively new ones here:







i am so horribly addicted to sunglasses. have about 16 of them, last counted. 






me and my boys (l to r: dad, cuz, little bro, yours truly):


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 24, 2008)

CC, you're a damn pretty lady.


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> some relatively new ones here:



You have some amazing eyes.

Here's a picture of my friend and I at a going away party





And one of me being stupid


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> And one of me being stupid



Huevos my friend...you have them.

Arachnids freak the piss outta me!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i am so horribly addicted to sunglasses. have about 16 of them, last counted.



First off, great pics!!! 2nd. My wife was in the hospital for 2 weeks back in 2000. She had an inside bed (not next to the window). She made me a list of things she absolutely needed to have for her stay. #1 on the list.......... At lease one pair of sunglasses  I have no idea how many pairs she has now.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 24, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Can you maybe start adding the hedgehog to your pics?
> 
> Thx.


BGB has a sign supporting me that includes a heart with an arrow through it. Plus he looks really cute. :wubu: No hedgehog needed!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

oh man, what are you holding? is this a thread for pets that can kill you? sweet

oh and just because. this is why I am weary about hedgehog pix. this is my "hedgehog stabbing my neck face"











hedgehog on my crotch shot. thank god for pants.

and as pointed out I apparently have a quill stuck in my arm. good eye madhatter, you are wise.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh man, what are you holding? is this a thread for pets that can kill you? sweet
> 
> oh and just because. this is why I am weary about hedgehog pix. this is my "hedgehog stabbing my neck face"
> hedgehog on my crotch shot. thank god for pants.
> ...


That's a high price for a couple of pictures. I salute you, sir. I am also in total support of Justin/Corbin '08.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh man, what are you holding? is this a thread for pets that can kill you? sweet
> 
> oh and just because. this is why I am weary about hedgehog pix. this is my "hedgehog stabbing my neck face"
> 
> ...




!!!!! i want one.


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh man, what are you holding? is this a thread for pets that can kill you? sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I guess it would seem that way.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 24, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> lol I guess it would seem that way.



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*

*runs away screaming from thread, arms flailing madly about*


----------



## love dubh (Feb 24, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> You have some amazing eyes.
> 
> Here's a picture of my friend and I at a going away party








Amirite?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh man, what are you holding? is this a thread for pets that can kill you? sweet
> 
> oh and just because. this is why I am weary about hedgehog pix. this is my "hedgehog stabbing my neck face"
> 
> ...



Awww.

See now that is cute. A boy and his hedgehog.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 24, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> CC, you're a damn pretty lady.



ahhhh shoo, tsl. right back atcha kid. :batting:



OutbackZack said:


> You have some amazing eyes.



thank ya very much zack. quite the handsome dude yourself ... however, i must clearly state that i do not support this super scary creepy crawly theme you seem to have rollin' here. hahaha 



daddyoh70 said:


> First off, great pics!!! 2nd. My wife was in the hospital for 2 weeks back in 2000. She had an inside bed (not next to the window). She made me a list of things she absolutely needed to have for her stay. #1 on the list.......... At lease one pair of sunglasses  I have no idea how many pairs she has now.



thanks daddyoh! and your wife's sunglass fetish officially gets my thumbs up of approval. lovely lady!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> lol I guess it would seem that way.



guy 1 (2:17:06 PM): http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=709051&postcount=80
guy 1 (2:17:08 PM): hahaha why!
guy 2 (2:17:15 PM): oh no..
guy 2 (2:17:43 PM): fuck
guy 2 (2:17:45 PM): i jumped
guy 2 (2:17:46 PM): and yelped

What. the. *FUCK.* dude?!?!?!?!

Freaked the fuck out. Jeeeesus. I've been checking myself for spiders non-stop now...

That's one of those hunstman spiders isn't it?


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 24, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Amirite?



VERY. :batting:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



YES more hedgehog!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> YES more hedgehog!



And less arachnids...pleeease?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> VERY. :batting:



I agree, except I'll see your Brad Pitt and raise you a


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 24, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Amirite?



lmao good eye



cold comfort said:


> thank ya very much zack. quite the handsome dude yourself ... however, i must clearly state that i do not support this super scary creepy crawly theme you seem to have rollin' here. hahaha



lol well is this better?







themadhatter said:


> That's one of those hunstman spiders isn't it?



Right you are sir. The funny thing is that I hate spiders, but I was too tempted lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I'll share some recent pictures of myself. :huh:
> 
> View attachment 36948
> 
> ...




Wooo Hooo! Guitar Man   

I love 'em, Jeffrey :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree, except I'll see your Brad Pitt and raise you a



Yeah, where's the love for this one? 


And mice=nice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> lol I guess it would seem that way.




Eeeeeeeeeeeek! You just sent shivers up the spines of my daughters and myself :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Amirite?



Oh gawd, have I told you how much I hate it when it won't let me rep....:doh: :bow:



@ Both Guns - You can never post too many pics of yourself or that hedgehog


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

funny spider story actually. 

I was going downstairs to make something to eat one night and I go in the kitchen and there is this huge fuckin' spider just sitting there .. staring at me .. I stare at it. I don't know what to do. I am paralyzed with fear. I keep trying to think to myself "there is nothing on this planet that can kill such a creature" seriously. I am looking around the kitchen for implements of death and nothing will suffice. I figure if I take a stab at it and miss, it'll lunge at me and KILL ME. so, I back away slowly into the other room and grab a huge rug .. I then throw the rug on top of spider and begin to jump up and down on it .. for about 10 minutes thinking .. "this'll do it" .. 

I eventually lift it up and take a peek .. SPIDER TOTALLY INDESTRUCTIBLE. TARGET REMAINS. I REPEAT .. TARGET REMAINS.

I left a note for my father in the morning written all scribbly in the closest thing I could find .. in crayon

BEWARE HUGE SPIDER UNDER RUG

so, I come downstairs in the morning and see a note on the kitchen table. with said SPIDER SITTING ON TOP OF IT with my dad having wrote "are you fucking with me, seriously, love father" 

totally a HALLOWEEN SPIDER RING

I lose. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I eventually lift it up and take a peek .. SPIDER TOTALLY INDESTRUCTIBLE. TARGET REMAINS. I REPEAT .. TARGET REMAINS.
> 
> I lose. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:



That's cause you needed this guy:


----------



## Actor4hire (Feb 24, 2008)

Not the most recent, but close enough... GO RAMS!! 

View attachment FOOTBALL JOSH.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 24, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> lmao good eye
> 
> 
> 
> lol well is this better?



I'm sorry but this is up there with the hedgehog pics. It's so cute! Better than that GD spider! 

Oh and CC, you know I think your hawt. We had quite a long talk about it last night as I recall. Your gorgeous my Baja sauce lovin' friend!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree, except I'll see your Brad Pitt and raise you a



oh hey a hanson photo, this gives me a reason to post my picture with zac hanson...it's not recent, but come on.







i told him snowed in is my fave xmas album (it is!) and he kinda just looked at me.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> oh hey a hanson photo, this gives me a reason to post my picture with zac hanson...it's not recent, but come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The years have been rough to him. Ouch. Not to you, though, my dear. You're as fab as ever.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> oh hey a hanson photo, this gives me a reason to post my picture with zac hanson...it's not recent, but come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was a Hanson fan when I was younger. Troubs, that is an awesome photo!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 24, 2008)

love dubh said:


> The years have been rough to him. Ouch. Not to you, though, my dear. You're as fab as ever.



is it wrong that i disagree? isaac was always my favorite anyway...... :X thanks though! 



BigCutieSasha said:


> I was a Hanson fan when I was younger. Troubs, that is an awesome photo!



thanks! i know, hanson randomly came to my school to show a documentary last year. zac was the only one i could get a photo with though


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> is it wrong that i disagree? isaac was always my favorite anyway...... :X thanks though!



Well it's ok. I was like, "damn, when did he get hot?" :\


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

Hanson is playing a show at the venue here and it's an 18+ show, which I think is hilariously awesome. At the height of their popularity, they would not have been allowed into their own concert. 

So, who is up for getting plastered at Hanson with me?


----------



## troubadours (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hanson is playing a show at the venue here and it's an 18+ show, which I think is hilariously awesome. At the height of their popularity, they would not have been allowed into their own concert.
> 
> So, who is up for getting plastered at Hanson with me?




ummmm where is this? KINDA wanna go.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hanson is playing a show at the venue here and it's an 18+ show, which I think is hilariously awesome. At the height of their popularity, they would not have been allowed into their own concert.
> 
> So, who is up for getting plastered at Hanson with me?



*raises hand*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hanson is playing a show at the venue here and it's an 18+ show, which I think is hilariously awesome. At the height of their popularity, they would not have been allowed into their own concert.
> 
> So, who is up for getting plastered at Hanson with me?



Why the hell do I have to be here and not there getting shit-faced at a Hanson concert with you? Mmmmm bop, mmmm another jello shot, duadop a dooowap! Ok..... maybe it's best if I don't go....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ummmm where is this? KINDA wanna go.



haha oh snap, well, I guess I read it wrong, it's an all ages show, but yeah, that isn't too relevant 

it's in Sayreville at the Starland Ballroom April 29th. 

I am seriously considering going though .. I dunno $25 a ticket .. ooh what the hell! You should go to! Dimensions meet up at Hanson! Best.idea.ever.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> haha oh snap, well, I guess I read it wrong, it's an all ages show, but yeah, that isn't too relevant
> 
> it's in Sayreville at the Starland Ballroom April 29th.
> 
> I am seriously considering going though .. I dunno $25 a ticket .. ooh what the hell! You should go to! Dimensions meet up at Hanson! Best.idea.ever.




lol i kinda wanna do this. 25 bux is a bit much for hanson especially since they probly won't even play yearbook (um best song ever amirite) thoughh


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Me after listening to a great band at the hottest venue in the world






Me waiting for the band to play


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well today being sunday one of my good friends and her husband invited me to go to South Padre Island just to go cruise and well i went along so i wouldnt be bored at home, anyways to get to the point im glad that i went cuz i saw one of my sisters whom i hadnt seen in about 5 or 6 months. She got married and i wasnt able to attend due to being sick but after her wedding she left to New Mexico and i hadnt heard from her since then. Well today while cruising there at the beach i saw her, and we both cried, and hugged which seemed like forever...and well i wanted to share with you guys my pictures and i wanted to show you guys my beautiful sister....Gosh, i missed her so much! Im SO GLAD I WENT TO THE ISLAND!





*this is me and My sister Marsha*





and this next one is just me alone after we left i was soo happy....can you tell!





sorry its a long post but im reall happy and wanted to share it with you all!:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*
> 
> *runs away screaming from thread, arms flailing madly about*



Seriously, I think I just peed from fear.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 24, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Me after listening to a great band at the hottest venue in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well? What band was it? What venue? I'm curious.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 24, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Me waiting for the band to play



you look kind of like an insane tom cruise in that second one. 

so basically you look kind of like tom cruise in that second one.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol, I hope I am not tom cruise!

Say hello: All that Remains and Chimaira / at the venue called Soma


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 24, 2008)

*cough* *cough*

che cafe is better pshhh


soma is overpriced 

but good lineups 



sometimes


haha


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Not only that, its so small and it makes my ears nearly bleed! But it didn't, so hooray!


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh dear crap, teh hotness just keeps on multiplying. Why hasn't the CDC ever reported an epidemic outbreak of it???


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 25, 2008)

Casey and I had dinner with Wayne & Sandy Zitkus today! It was completely awesome!
View attachment zitkus1.JPG

View attachment zitkus2.JPG


And Casey, being the huge NASCAR fan that she is, insisted on going to the Texas World Speedway. And here's photographic evidence!
View attachment nascarcasey.JPG


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 25, 2008)

Wayne & Sandy






Is that what you're calling those now? hubba hubba j/k

Awesome pix! Looks like a good time.


----------



## Dhaunae (Feb 25, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> And one of me being stupid




Just don't piss him off.  Hard to tell from the picture but looks like an Emperor Scorpion. Handled a ton of those guys and they look a lot more dangerous than they really are. I remember taking a molt of one and sticking it on a pool table at a local bar.. room full of marines.. was some funny stuff. They were all afraid to go near it thinking it was an actual live scorpion.. So I picked it up and giggled as the room held their breath. Ahh fun times.


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> some relatively new ones here:
> 
> i am so horribly addicted to sunglasses. have about 16 of them, last counted.



*Your future's so bright, you gotta wear shades!

Love 'em!




P.S. I wear my sunglesses at night... so I can, so I can... watch you weave...

*


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 25, 2008)

Well since we're on the topic of shades


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 25, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Casey and I had dinner with Wayne & Sandy Zitkus today! It was completely awesome!
> View attachment 37116
> 
> View attachment 37117
> ...



No. You know what would have been _completely awesome?_ If Wayne's shirt had encouraged you to donate blood. I don't see any mention of this in your post.

Donating blood is a wonderful way to serve the community, Barb.


----------



## greeneyedlatina (Feb 25, 2008)

*Finally got a chance to post some pictures and maybe become active here on Dimensions. Hope you all like these.*


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 25, 2008)

greeneyedlatina said:


> *Finally got a chance to post some pictures and maybe become active here on Dimensions. Hope you all like these.*



Nice pics! And welcome to Dims!


----------



## greeneyedlatina (Feb 25, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Nice pics! And welcome to Dims!



Thanks!! Glad to be here!!


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 25, 2008)

greeneyedlatina said:


> *Finally got a chance to post some pictures and maybe become active here on Dimensions. Hope you all like these.*



See? there's a textbook case of 'teh hotness' right there if I ever saw one. Get a hazmat team out here RIGHT NOW! :wubu:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 25, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> No. You know what would have been _completely awesome?_ If Wayne's shirt had encouraged you to donate blood. I don't see any mention of this in your post.
> 
> Donating blood is a wonderful way to serve the community, Barb.


You are entirely correct. This is an especially grievous error on my part considering I recently benefitted from donated blood. I'm bad. I should be punished somehow. I'll leave that up to you, Andrew, to come up with something suitable.

In other news, Wayne had on a t-shirt that promoted blood donation, and Sandie wore purple, true to her favorite color, always.


----------



## greeneyedlatina (Feb 25, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> See? there's a textbook case of 'teh hotness' right there if I ever saw one. Get a hazmat team out here RIGHT NOW! :wubu:




awww thats sweet well i think thats sweet i have no idea what a hazmat team means lol!! but thanks!!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2008)

couple from this weekend. the second is literally "XD"


----------



## elle camino (Feb 26, 2008)

doom: tell your ladyfriend her eyeliner is fierce. if you haven't already.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 26, 2008)

Pics I've been snapping of Tnekkralc. The first three are from a park we went to a couple weeks ago. The last one was from today while out working in the yard.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 26, 2008)

Duplicate post.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 26, 2008)

greeneyedlatina said:


> *Finally got a chance to post some pictures and maybe become active here on Dimensions. Hope you all like these.*



Phoebe was always telling me how pretty you were... I think she was right...


----------



## elle camino (Feb 26, 2008)

all that on which the world haaaaaaaaaaangs. 

View attachment dayafter.gif


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> all that on which the world haaaaaaaaaaangs.



Vixen face! Neenerneener! :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 26, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> couple from this weekend. the second is literally "XD"



Cute pics! And yes, the eyeliner is the 'ish! 



rainyday said:


> Pics I've been snapping of Tnekkralc. The first three are from a park we went to a couple weeks ago. The last one was from today while out working in the yard.



Lovely pics, rainy! Especially the kissy face one! 



elle camino said:


> all that on which the world haaaaaaaaaaangs.



TEH HAWTNESS!


----------



## Britannia (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, that's a staged facial expression of deep thought (mixed with a bit of anger, don't know why lol) 

View attachment Nakeddd.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 26, 2008)

yay! i finally have pictures to post!!! wee!
i just must choose which ones now hmm...

i just started a new myspace (link is to the left) where i have posted all the ones i currently have, but i guess i could start by posting my most recent one, eh?

wee! here it goes!!! (i have way too much energy right now haha) 

View attachment 246358310_828271179_0.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2008)

Rainy,

Those pictures are beautiful. Thank you SO much for sharing them with us.


----------



## bexy (Feb 26, 2008)

*beginning of the nite and end of the nite lol....think it was a good one?!?* 

View attachment PICT1521.JPG


View attachment PICT1556.JPG


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *beginning of the nite and end of the nite lol....think it was a good one?!?*



I WANT THAT STORMTROOPER SHIRT

seriously omg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 26, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I WANT THAT STORMTROOPER SHIRT
> 
> seriously omg



ditto
rawr


----------



## bexy (Feb 26, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I WANT THAT STORMTROOPER SHIRT
> 
> seriously omg





Fairest Epic said:


> ditto
> rawr



*hee hee! forbidden planet i believe, £24...*


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 26, 2008)

I must say bexylicious that's a wicked tatoo.

Why I'll never have another party at my house






And this is me with my twin sister. lol na, but she looks it.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 26, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> I must say bexylicious that's a wicked tatoo.
> 
> Why I'll never have another party at my house



Hahaha, the oh-so-pleased look on your face is priceless.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

This past weekend, I went to Kansas and visited the KU campus with my sister and mom. My sis and I had fun taking pics with all of the random jayhawk statues around....


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 26, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Hahaha, the oh-so-pleased look on your face is priceless.



You should have seen my face when they told me that the refrigerator door "fell" off cause they tried to ride it like a bull.


----------



## bexy (Feb 26, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> I must say bexylicious that's a wicked tatoo.
> 
> 
> And this is me with my twin sister. lol na, but she looks it.



*thanks very much! i have lots more lol! u look like a model in this pic, very very cute!
*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 26, 2008)

Bexy, those pics are ace! look such fun!! 

outbackzak - very adorable!  well ya shudda taken the doors off before the party  i think it wud have been more priceless to see the person trying to ride the fridge like a bull! never seen that before!

sma413 - that looks soooo fun!  bet you loved being the birds bitch didnt you


----------



## tattooU (Feb 26, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Pics I've been snapping of Tnekkralc. The first three are from a park we went to a couple weeks ago. The last one was from today while out working in the yard.



i couldn't help but think about how beautiful those shots were, i thought "i wanna live there!" then i looked at your location and realized i do


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2008)

Photo therapy. (For me...) 

View attachment am_dots.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 26, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Photo therapy. (For me...)



*Annmarie, you look soo pretty! i love the way your standing....HOTTIE!*


----------



## Ash (Feb 26, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Photo therapy. (For me...)



whoa! Pretty! 

I can haz shirt plz?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 27, 2008)

You is soooo purtty, AM! 

Truely.........you are lovely.....inside and out! 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 27, 2008)

I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 27, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> I must say bexylicious that's a wicked tatoo.



I must say you are seriously cute!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!



that is a SWEET pic


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!



o_o wow. that's excellent composition.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2008)

greeneyedlatina said:


> *Finally got a chance to post some pictures and maybe become active here on Dimensions. Hope you all like these.*



Hey Pearly Girly! 

Everyone looks great! I also loved your pictures, rainyday.  Great setting, and great fun it seems.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!






Ohhh how cute and sexy! I love the piano and play as well 

we should play together sometime! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 27, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Yes, that's a staged facial expression of deep thought (mixed with a bit of anger, don't know why lol)



I see nothing wrong with this picture. The anger and deep thought is projected well...



bexylicious said:


> *beginning of the nite and end of the nite lol....think it was a good one?!?*



I bet it was a great one... especially if I would've been there. 



AnnMarie said:


> Photo therapy. (For me...)



I like this photo therapy... 



sweet&fat said:


> I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!



You can play the piano? Do you take requests? lol (BTW, you're a pretty piano player... )



SMA413 said:


> This past weekend, I went to Kansas and visited the KU campus with my sister and mom. My sis and I had fun taking pics with all of the random jayhawk statues around....



So that's where you went! I hope you had total fun while up there! Next time, why not take a road trip to see me?


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 27, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Yes, that's a staged facial expression of deep thought (mixed with a bit of anger, don't know why lol)


i adore the expressiveness...you look like you could use a huggle aww...haha


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Feb 27, 2008)

rainyday said:


> ...The last one was from today while out working in the yard.



...Timmah!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 27, 2008)

Poop, huh?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.

Please be kind because I do not usually post pics of myself as I struggle with accepting myself everyday really.
Shoshie

View attachment page (2).jpg


----------



## greeneyedlatina (Feb 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Phoebe was always telling me how pretty you were... I think she was right...



thanks bmann your so sweet!!


----------



## greeneyedlatina (Feb 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Hey Pearly Girly!
> 
> Everyone looks great! I also loved your pictures, rainyday.  Great setting, and great fun it seems.



Hey Chimpi! How are you??


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...



Such a comfortable setting!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 27, 2008)

greeneyedlatina said:


> thanks bmann your so sweet!!



No problem! A friend of Phoebe is a friend of mine!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...



Well, I think that this is a great family photo. You should not have nothing to struggle for either because you are a lovely and beautiful lady, Susannah.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, time to post a new one. 

View attachment PICT0289.JPG


View attachment avatar2.png


----------



## Britannia (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the somberness as compared to the overly happy anime ^_^

Keep bein' cute lol


----------



## Britannia (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 37305



Well, I think you're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, time to post a new one.



Mr. Glass?


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2008)

greeneyedlatina said:


> Hey Chimpi! How are you??



Doing all right. Good to see you around these parts! 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Mr. Glass?



Did you say "Mr. Glass"?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...


 

I think you look wonderful! Thanks for sharing, lady.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!



You are just so damn lovely!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...



You look so comfortable, and at rest. :bow:

Not to mention quite pretty I must say.


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> that is a SWEET pic





mfdoom said:


> o_o wow. that's excellent composition.





UMBROBOYUM said:


> Ohhh how cute and sexy! I love the piano and play as well
> 
> we should play together sometime! :wubu:





bmann0413 said:


> You can play the piano? Do you take requests? lol (BTW, you're a pretty piano player... )





ashmamma84 said:


> You are just so damn lovely!



Thanks, guys!


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...



Susannah, you are beautiful!!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...



ok so umm youre gorgeous...may i say wowza...too bad im only lebanese and not a lesibian haha. but yeah no seriouslly consent would still be an issue hmm...

jk
but yeah...youre beautiful. simply beautiful...cross my heart.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you so much to everybody for your kind words. They mean a lot to me.
As I said, I do struggle with self esteem issues and I am trying to put the work in every day to learn to love myself.I see beauty in other people and can acknowledge it readily, but I can not when it comes to myself.
Being at Dims has helped me a lot, and I am very thankful that we have this special place.

Meanwhile enjoy that pic of me people, coz I will not be posting any more! That is the one and only baby!

Susannah


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never say never.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2008)

playin' around on lunch...


:batting:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...



Shosh, this is a lovely picture! I love the Priscilla hair!


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 27, 2008)

Every photo were somebody tries to look deep ends up looking silly, this is one of these photos.


----------



## Suze (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok so I was trying out the camera on my new phone today. This phone actually takes better pictures than my crappy old Olympus! Its still not the best quality, but for once my hair doesnt look orange.  I got the painting from my grandma, I luv it:wubu: 
And I had to take a picture of my little guy too. :happy:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Ok so I was trying out the camera on my new phone today. This phone actually takes better pictures than my crappy old Olympus! Its still not the best quality, but for once my hair doesnt look orange.  I got the painting from my grandma, I luv it:wubu:
> And I had to take a picture of my little guy too. :happy:



youre effin adorable!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics of you Greeneyedlatina


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *Annmarie, you look soo pretty! i love the way your standing....HOTTIE!*



Thank you, honey.  



Ashley said:


> whoa! Pretty!
> 
> I can haz shirt plz?



I think Keith likes it too much to give away. :wubu:



Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> You is soooo purtty, AM!
> 
> Truely.........you are lovely.....inside and out!
> Hugs, Kara



Thanks, mama Kara.  



bmann0413 said:


> I like this photo therapy...



Thank you - and it worked!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> youre effin adorable!



I second that!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

Tragdor said:


> Every photo were somebody tries to look deep ends up looking silly, this is one of these photos.



Nice photo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...




Wow! It's easy to see that you're all related!  Beautiful, beautiful family you have Shoshie- you are a truly blessed/fortunate woman :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, time to post a new one.




Smile Lloyd- smiling suits you


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 27, 2008)

greeneyedlatina said:


> awww thats sweet well i think thats sweet i have no idea what a hazmat team means lol!! but thanks!!



"Hazardous Material" as in 'too hot to handle'.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2008)

me in a new hat


----------



## Britannia (Feb 27, 2008)

This isn't a recent pic of me but it's a recent pic, and the first ever pic where he's not pulling a face, of my lovely Italian boyfriend. 

View attachment Awesome.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Feb 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> me in a new hat



Loves it. Thoroughly.


----------



## Suze (Feb 27, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> youre effin adorable!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I second that!



Thanks gals:happy:
lol, I just realized it looks like Ive been sloppy with the bronzer on the right side of my face. It a shadow, really


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> me in a new hat


 

Cool hat. Very Dorothy Parker.


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 27, 2008)

This was taken over the weekend... I think lol
At some dinner thing


----------



## love dubh (Feb 27, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> This was taken over the weekend... I think lol
> At some dinner thing



Seriously. This hotness, she is too much. Quit it!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Casey and Caroline and Epic for your nice words. 

Lots of love 
Priscilla.


----------



## runnerman (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay, I'm taking a step out of the shadows. 

View attachment of=50,590,442.jpeg


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 28, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Okay, I'm taking a step out of the shadows.



Whoa you look just like my step-father lol.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> Whoa you look just like my step-father lol.



dun dun dunnnn ...

this has been another episode of .. "dims of our lives" ..


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 28, 2008)

Showing off my amazing hoola hoop skills: 

View attachment n511944475_308704_1927.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Feb 28, 2008)

just now.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> just now.



girrrrl, yous ridiculous. 

:wubu:

(so pretty!)


----------



## troubadours (Feb 28, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> girrrrl, yous ridiculous.
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> (so pretty!)



:blush: right back atcha :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> just now.



Jen you are _stylin_ with that headband.

So cute.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> just now.



I know I'm relatively newbie-ish here, but you're very cute.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 28, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Jen you are _stylin_ with that headband.
> 
> So cute.



thanks! i was actually a little unsure about the headband since it makes the top of my hair all mushroom-y, but i'm getting used to it 



CrazyGuy13 said:


> I know I'm relatively newbie-ish here, but you're very cute.



thx n00b


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Okay, I'm taking a step out of the shadows.





OutbackZack said:


> Whoa you look just like my step-father lol.




Whoa, he looks like my future husband     

Looking good, Runnerman :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Showing off my amazing hoola hoop skills:




I always wished I had those skills....*sighs*


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 28, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Loves it. Thoroughly.







Surlysomething said:


> Cool hat. Very Dorothy Parker.



Thanks ladies!! I got the hat on clearance at Macy's..only $8.75. I love my bargains :wubu:


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok I'll admit..I'm not amazing at hula hooping (is that what its called?) The hula hoop was only in the air for like...half a second. The real amazingness is the person that took the picture making me seem like I knew how to do it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> thanks! i was actually a little unsure about the headband since it makes the top of my hair all mushroom-y, but i'm getting used to it



No, you can really pull off that look since you have straight hair. It looks fabulous.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 28, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Ok I'll admit..I'm not amazing at hula hooping (is that what its called?) The hula hoop was only in the air for like...half a second. The real amazingness is the person that took the picture making me seem like I knew how to do it.



I think my hips would hold up the hula hoop without me moving them


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I think my hips would hold up the hula hoop without me moving them



No fair...thats cheating. I would probably still find a way to fail at it anyways lol.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> thx n00b



Psh, I said newbie-ish, not n00b.  (I think n00b is considered harsher?)


----------



## troubadours (Feb 28, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> No, you can really pull off that look since you have straight hair. It looks fabulous.



eee thank you 



CrazyGuy13 said:


> Psh, I said newbie-ish, not n00b.  (I think n00b is considered harsher?)




sorry  i didnt mean it like that!


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> eee thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, just teasing. I'm in WoW mode at the moment so all these new fangled internet terms and lingo are imprinted in my brain. WoW is like my crack addiction. I spend so much time on it that I fail at hula hooping.


----------



## runnerman (Feb 29, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> Whoa you look just like my step-father lol.


Then your step-dad must be one hell of a lucky guy.


----------



## runnerman (Feb 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Whoa, he looks like my future husband
> 
> Looking good, Runnerman :bow:


Thank you so much, Green Eyes. What a sweet and strangely arousing compliment!

And at least I don't look like your step-father.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 29, 2008)

This doctor here DOESNT think that any of the ladies here need to loes any weight, they are perfectly fine how they are. (and yes..my dorm is very messy and I couldn't afford a real clipboard..shh ) 

View attachment n1461330079_30011338_8395.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Feb 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> just now.



One word. Beautiful.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 29, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> This doctor here DOESNT think that any of the ladies here need to loes any weight, they are perfectly fine how they are. (and yes..my dorm is very messy and I couldn't afford a real clipboard..shh )



Very nicey.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Feb 29, 2008)

I and my cat Tisha. 
To it 19 years. 

View attachment S80017201'.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Feb 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> One word. Beautiful.




susannah, you are too kind!


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!



WOW!!!! That's a hot one. Kinda Kate Bush vibe. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 29, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> WOW!!!! That's a hot one. Kinda Kate Bush vibe. :bow::bow::bow:



Why thank you!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Denise (calaverita) *and I decided to go shopping today, it was a great day outside, it was real nice and sunny and kinda windy but great. then she came over to my house and did my make-up once again.....




















HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYONE!!! hugsss!!!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 1, 2008)

wooow i didnt post for a long time ... 

do u remeber me ...loool :batting:






yes Dark_Hart is back ... 


*muah* :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> This doctor here DOESNT think that any of the ladies here need to loes any weight, they are perfectly fine how they are. (and yes..my dorm is very messy and I couldn't afford a real clipboard..shh )




Haha too cute


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2008)

mmm12mmm said:


> I and my cat Tisha.
> To it 19 years.




OoOOOoOOo wonderful photo Mr DJ  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> wooow i didnt post for a long time ...
> 
> do u remeber me ...loool :batting:
> 
> ...





For some reason this pose made me think of MossyState 

Looking beautiful as ever, DarkHart- good to see you posting again  :kiss2:


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 1, 2008)

This is me recoverying from almost falling over with a bowling ball





And this is how you drink a Dr. Pepper


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 1, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> This is me recoverying from almost falling over with a bowling ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* such a hottie...


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 1, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *sigh* such a hottie...



Seriously!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 1, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> wooow i didnt post for a long time ...
> 
> do u remeber me ...loool :batting:
> 
> ...



Nice to see you, hope you're well!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 1, 2008)

Me at Ripley's Believe it or Not in Orlando, FL.

Edit: need a better pic


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 2, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *sigh* such a hottie...





sweet&fat said:


> Seriously!



Awww :wubu: thanks mates


----------



## Britannia (Mar 2, 2008)

In the car today. 

View attachment ecstasy.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Mar 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I'll share some recent pictures of myself. :huh:
> 
> View attachment 36948
> 
> ...




These are fantastic pics Jeff! You look sooooooo...umm, musical!  
Hope the move went well and the reunion with the Mrs. was blissful! :smitten:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 2, 2008)

haha okey dokey...
i think i may have posted the first ne a few days ago, but the second one is me being hella nerdy playing the xbox machine haha.

edit: reverse the descriptions XD 

View attachment me nerdy 6.jpg


View attachment me 1 big.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 2, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> haha okey dokey...
> i think i may have posted the first ne a few days ago, but the second one is me being hella nerdy playing the xbox machine haha.
> 
> edit: reverse the descriptions XD



You are like the hottest nerd eva! Love it. 

This is me and my girls at BGP last night with the Men of Paradise. Ohhhhh it was a good night indeed.







There are more pictures of all of us Dims folk there last night here


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 2, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> You are like the hottest nerd eva! Love it.
> 
> This is me and my girls at BGP last night with the Men of Paradise. Ohhhhh it was a good night indeed.
> 
> ...



haha wowza...anyone else jealous?

uh oh...i think i sat in a puddle...no no wiat i didnt haha..jk

but yeah hella hot folks!

I think you gals are out of their league though to be honest...

haha yeah me likey the six pack covered by the snack pack...

haha anyway...shutting up now!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...



What a lovely picture Shosh. :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can you tell I'm really bored??


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 2, 2008)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2008)

I love the way you look in your glasses, SMA- you wear them well


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Can you tell I'm really bored??



absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Can you tell I'm really bored??



You're as cute as a button


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys!!


----------



## Britannia (Mar 3, 2008)

My boy and I went church-hopping.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 3, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My boy and I went church-hopping.



you look so cute!!
ive seen other pictures of you floating around, and theyre all hella intense. way to go you!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

*love the pictures..........you photograph so well !!!!!!!! thanks for sharing gf*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My boy and I went church-hopping.



Britannia- I always *love love love* your pics. Very beautiful and unique.


HDANGEL- thanks darlin!


----------



## lalatx (Mar 3, 2008)

A collection of randomness. 

View attachment me edit.JPG


View attachment blah.JPG


View attachment P_00318.JPG


View attachment Picture 429.jpg


View attachment Picture 78837.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> This is me recoverying from almost falling over with a bowling ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dr Pepper? That stuff tastes like bloody fly spray would I imagine. Yukky.
You look nice meanwhile.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 3, 2008)

WE MET MICHEL GONDRY ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





omggggggggg i'm still all asfhjsknmlsnfdng; over it :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> WE MET MICHEL GONDRY ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> omggggggggg i'm still all asfhjsknmlsnfdng; over it :wubu:


 

That's super cool! I haven't had a chance to see Be Kind Rewind but the trailer looks HILARIOUS!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A collection of randomness.


 

you're a very pretty girl


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> you're a very pretty girl



Agreed. I wish I could stay in Texas longer when I go.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My boy and I went church-hopping.



She's Church-hoppin'! 

Very nice photo, and you're still hot, but you know that already... *Whistles* :bow:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 3, 2008)

*took these this weekend.: *


----------



## Aliena (Mar 3, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My boy and I went church-hopping.



B, you definitely have the flair for being a model; potential is certainly there. 
Are you pursuing anything like that? If not, you really should! 
Fantastic picture!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

I second that B, you took a very beautiful picture!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess while I'm at it, I'll add a pic I took this weekend on a ski trip for the weekend..  

View attachment me lingerie night 2.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Mar 3, 2008)

The American Birkebeiner is the premier cross country ski race in the US (I will let the Canadians argue about North America). And is one of about 15 Worldloppet races in the major Nordic countries on the planet. Cable to Hayward WI in the North Woods. 

I have wanted to get to a point in my skiing to do this race. The pic below is me about one block from the finish line of a 53K (32 mile) race on Main Street in Hayward last Saturday. 4 hours 19 minutes. 

When I cross out major accomplishments in my life, this will definitely be one of them. I hope I can do many more. I was most proud that my boys could watch me along the way and at the finish. 

View attachment birkie_2008.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 3, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> I guess while I'm at it, I'll add a pic I took this weekend on a ski trip for the weekend..


uh, yes?

moar pls

^_^

(translation: holy crap you're beautiful )


----------



## bexy (Mar 3, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *took these this weekend.: *


*
heeeeeeeeeeeee your shades rock and u look gorgeous pheebs!

xxx*


----------



## bexy (Mar 3, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A collection of randomness.



*YOU are simply stunning!!!*


----------



## angel-1 (Mar 3, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *took these this weekend.: *



The world does not deserve such hotness. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The American Birkebeiner is the premier cross country ski race in the US (I will let the Canadians argue about North America). And is one of about 15 Worldloppet races in the major Nordic countries on the planet. Cable to Hayward WI in the North Woods.
> 
> I have wanted to get to a point in my skiing to do this race. The pic below is me about one block from the finish line of a 53K (32 mile) race on Main Street in Hayward last Saturday. 4 hours 19 minutes.
> 
> When I cross out major accomplishments in my life, this will definitely be one of them. I hope I can do many more. I was most proud that my boys could watch me along the way and at the finish.



That is wonderful Hank. Nice pic.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> I guess while I'm at it, I'll add a pic I took this weekend on a ski trip for the weekend..



Lovely. You are pretty.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *took these this weekend.: *




I want those earrings Phoebe! Can you send me a pair?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A collection of randomness.



Great pics! Yay Texas! LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A collection of randomness.




That pink sweater was really your color! Looking good


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 3, 2008)

dont have one of me but have one of each my roomies

Noob:






Hubbub:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 3, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> dont have one of me but have one of each my roomies
> 
> Noob:
> 
> ...




awww!!!! how cute are they!!! talk about the best roomies ever!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to know - wtf is hubbub? LOL


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 3, 2008)

hubbub is one of these:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bC9P1EavtfU


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 3, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The American Birkebeiner is the premier cross country ski race in the US (I will let the Canadians argue about North America). And is one of about 15 Worldloppet races in the major Nordic countries on the planet. Cable to Hayward WI in the North Woods.
> 
> I have wanted to get to a point in my skiing to do this race. The pic below is me about one block from the finish line of a 53K (32 mile) race on Main Street in Hayward last Saturday. 4 hours 19 minutes.
> 
> When I cross out major accomplishments in my life, this will definitely be one of them. I hope I can do many more. I was most proud that my boys could watch me along the way and at the finish.



Wow. Major accomplishment. Please allow me to minimize it a bit by whining about how your legs are nicer than mine ... pretty boy


----------



## lalatx (Mar 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> you're a very pretty girl




Thank you very much.



Jon Blaze said:


> Agreed. I wish I could stay in Texas longer when I go.



Dude you should stay in Texas longer, for it is awesome, especially Austin.




bexylicious said:


> *YOU are
> simply stunning!!!*




Well thank you Madame your quite a looker yourself.




SMA413 said:


> Great pics! Yay Texas! LOL



LOL have to represent for us Texas girls 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That pink sweater was really your color! Looking good



Thanks, It is one of my fav sweaters.


----------



## Caine (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, never let it be said I don't participate heres my latest pic with MatisYahu!!!






The man is just chill, second time meeting him too, met him for the Regae Concert here in Cali 2 years ago!


----------



## troubadours (Mar 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> That's super cool! I haven't had a chance to see Be Kind Rewind but the trailer looks HILARIOUS!



surly--if you think the trailer's funny, then you've got to watch this: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-B0dJQ35rDs

it makes me giggle soo much.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 3, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My boy and I went church-hopping.



Cool outfit. Nice shoes.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> surly--if you think the trailer's funny, then you've got to watch this: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-B0dJQ35rDs
> 
> it makes me giggle soo much.


 

OMG...hilarity


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2008)

Caine said:


> Hey, never let it be said I don't participate heres my latest pic with MatisYahu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lucky! Great picture.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 4, 2008)

Caine said:


> Hey, never let it be said I don't participate heres my latest pic with MatisYahu!!!



that is ... awesooooooooome.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> that is ... awesooooooooome.



+10000000! DUDE! YOU LUCKY BASTARD CAINE!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 4, 2008)

You'll have to excuse my absence for not posting any new pictures for quite some time but after the VeryFatWomen fiasco I'll only post head shots from now on. Sorry kids, guess you'll just have to use your imagination for the rest of me! 

These were taken just this past weekend during one of our many drunken night's out. Enjoy!

View attachment n741282149_698850_2036.jpg


View attachment crop2.jpg
View attachment n812230330_2442208_517.jpg


Cheers!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> You'll have to excuse my absence for not posting any new pictures for quite some time but after the VeryFatWomen fiasco I'll only post head shots from now on. Sorry kids, guess you'll just have to use your imagination for the rest of me!
> 
> These were taken just this past weekend during one of our many drunken night's out. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


 
VeryFatWomen fiasco? I guess I missed it.


Great pictures though, pretty girl


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 4, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> VeryFatWomen fiasco? I guess I missed it.
> 
> 
> Great pictures though, pretty girl



Some socially inept pervert was stealing pictures back in November and reposting them on his own degrading yahoo site. Good times.



Thanks Surly. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Some socially inept pervert was stealing pictures back in November and reposting them on his own degrading yahoo site. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Surly. :wubu:



What a jerkass!


----------



## Red (Mar 4, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My boy and I went church-hopping.



Brit, those are some excellent looking pins you've got going on there. Good luck with ANTM, don't forget to keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 4, 2008)

blurry, but as recent as it gets, lol... 

View attachment 0201081128a.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Mar 4, 2008)

February 2008. 
Cocktail of the river channels, bridges, bike, cofeshops and progressive trance music. 
Amsterdam - Theme! 

View attachment 123.jpg


View attachment 23.jpg


View attachment 33.jpg


View attachment 45.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Mar 4, 2008)

another pic of me from the gondry exhibit


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 4, 2008)

think that guy is checking you out


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2008)

mmm12mmm, those are some incredible pictures!! Thanks so much for sharing the wondrous beauty of where you live  :bow: :happy:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 4, 2008)

*well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*




















and offcourse one of a close up of my face....lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*



:shocked: AMAZING! :wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 4, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> :shocked: AMAZING! :wubu:



 Gracias Jon! i feel soo good!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Gracias Jon! i feel soo good!




You look beautiful Phoebe. You are inspiring me to be kinder to myself about my body. Such an angel you are.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You look beautiful Phoebe. You are inspiring me to be kinder to myself about my body. Such an angel you are.



*susannah YOU INSPIRE ME! you are one of the kindest persons ive ever encountered. you are a blessing! thanks and you should be kinder to yourself about your body girl! you are gorgeous!!!!:smitten:*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *susannah YOU INSPIRE ME! you are one of the kindest persons ive ever encountered. you are a blessing! thanks and you should be kinder to yourself about your body girl! you are gorgeous!!!!:smitten:*



What she said.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Mar 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mmm12mmm, those are some incredible pictures!! Thanks so much for sharing the wondrous beauty of where you live  :bow: :happy:



Uuuuaaaauuu!:shocked::smitten: Thank you for your kind words and attitude! Eyed Fairy - you outside competition!:wubu: Bow to you.:bow: You are my queen forum!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Mar 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*




Hey! Your beauty and charm have killed me.:wubu: You super sexual woman.:eat2: In the vast ocean of your eye can drown! Envy your guy! This is a happy man!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 5, 2008)

mmm12mmm said:


> Hey! Your beauty and charm have killed me.:wubu: You super sexual woman.:eat2: In the vast ocean of your eye can drown! Envy your guy! This is a happy man!



 thank you *mmm*! and wow at your words! and i dont have a man...lol!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You look beautiful Phoebe. You are inspiring me to be kinder to myself about my body. Such an angel you are.



Good, Susannah! Good for you.  You deserve it.

And you look wonderful, Phoebe. That's also an excellent color on you: Bright and beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing!
This has all reminded me that I need more batteries for our camera so that I can take some more pictures. Hah!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Mar 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> thank you *mmm*! and wow at your words! and i dont have a man...lol!



Meanwhile, more! When he is, you will, it will be happy! Appetising bring your body from the mind of any Fa!:smitten::bow:


----------



## lostinadaydream (Mar 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowza.... I'm speechless! :smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Can you tell I'm really bored??



I cannot tell if you are bored, but I can tell that you are shamelessly adorable.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 5, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I cannot tell if you are bored, but I can tell that you are shamelessly adorable.



I was thinking the same thing, Dr. P Marshall.


----------



## rainbowman (Mar 5, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I dated a photographer.  I usually play the piano instead of lounging on it!



Thanks for sharing:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2008)

lostinadaydream said:


> Wowza.... I'm speechless! :smitten::kiss2:





You have the greatest smile! :batting:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so stinkin' cute, Phoebe! Did you have a good time shopping? Post your haul, plsthx.


----------



## bexy (Mar 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*



*PHEEEBS!! i love these! you look happy, confident, cute and most of all soo soo pretty! and that peachy colour is marvellous on you.

hugs!!*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 5, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> You are so stinkin' cute, Phoebe! Did you have a good time shopping? Post your haul, plsthx.



*Ashmamma thank you very much! and yeah i did have fun shopping. i didnt get much, just the blouse im wearing, a purse and undies, and some accessories ill take a pic and post in a minute oh and some jeans.*



bexylicious said:


> *PHEEEBS!! i love these! you look happy, confident, cute and most of all soo soo pretty! and that peachy colour is marvellous on you.
> 
> hugs!!*



*Thanks my fabulous Bex! i am happy, more than ive been in a long time. 
hugs to you bexy!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You have the greatest smile! :batting:


 

Oops...this was for Latinshygirl

:doh:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Oops...this was for Latinshygirl
> 
> :doh:



*Surly thank you very much!*


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 5, 2008)

I gots me a hair-cut and a darker color.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Phoebe,
Post a pic of you wearing just the undies you bought when you went shopping.

Dare ya!!!


----------



## sean7 (Mar 6, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> I gots me a hair-cut and a darker color.



verrry nice


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Phoebe,
> Post a pic of you wearing just the undies you bought when you went shopping.
> 
> Dare ya!!!



*GOOD ONE SUSANNAH!!!! ID HAVE TO CHARGE YOU......LOL!:huh:*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 6, 2008)

*first of all CURVALICIOUS you are just gorgeous!!!!!love the hair!*

*k, on to the next thing, i took these today i put on my new pair of jeans and decided to take one pic to post.  i gotta big booty!!...lol! 

and the other pic is of just me and i did my make-up very natural, since some have said that i should try it. here goes!
oh and thanks to all of you for giving me such positive feeback on my photos, it really means alot to me...thanks!!!*


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 6, 2008)

Stunning pic Curvalicious! you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> I gots me a hair-cut and a darker color.




Absolutely Stunning...wow


----------



## Britannia (Mar 7, 2008)

Me and my bestie, Jean Luc (a.k.a. Jael)


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Me and my bestie, Jean Luc (a.k.a. Jael)



You're still pretty to me... After all this time...


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 7, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*
> 
> and offcourse one of a close up of my face....lol





latinshygirl92377 said:


> *k, on to the next thing, i took these today i put on my new pair of jeans and decided to take one pic to post.  i gotta big booty!!...lol!
> 
> and the other pic is of just me and i did my make-up very natural, since some have said that i should try it. here goes!
> oh and thanks to all of you for giving me such positive feeback on my photos, it really means alot to me...thanks!!!*



Phoebe, you are undeniably the hottest and bestest friend I've ever had... You're absolutely beautiful, and I love you so much with all my heart! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Can you tell I'm really bored??



You're bored... but totally adorable!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 7, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> I gots me a hair-cut and a darker color.



Looks great, Curvalicious! It seems like it's your color!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well this isn't exactly a photo of me but it's inside me  I had an impromptu ultrasound on Wednesday and got to see just how big my baby got. Last ultrasound i had was just to verify a heartbeat and it didn't look like a person. I saw this bugger itching it's face and moving it's legs a lot. 

View attachment scan0001.jpg


View attachment scan0002.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Mar 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Well this isn't exactly a photo of me but it's inside me  I had an impromptu ultrasound on Wednesday and got to see just how big my baby got. Last ultrasound i had was just to verify a heartbeat and it didn't look like a person. I saw this bugger itching it's face and moving it's legs a lot.



Congratulations! I am very glad for you. I wish you an excellent health!:bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2008)

mmm12mmm said:


> Congratulations! I am very glad for you. I wish you an excellent health!:bow:



Thank you  so far it's going well. I am treated like a high risk because my last pregnancy had some birth defects. So that means i get some more ultrasounds and more attention


----------



## Shosh (Mar 7, 2008)

How perfect Megan. Thanks for sharing those. My sister has the ultrasound pics of her twins framed and mounted in her family room. The miracle of life.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How perfect Megan. Thanks for sharing those. My sister has the ultrasound pics of her twins framed and mounted in her family room. The miracle of life.



I was certainly happy to only see one head in there since twins run in my family  I have my son's ultrasound pics scrapbooked in his baby scrapbook. I want to wait until i find out the sex before i start this one's scrapbook.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 7, 2008)

My mug before running off to a date last weekend


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Well this isn't exactly a photo of me but it's inside me  I had an impromptu ultrasound on Wednesday and got to see just how big my baby got. Last ultrasound i had was just to verify a heartbeat and it didn't look like a person. I saw this bugger itching it's face and moving it's legs a lot.



Awww!!!! Yay ultrasound pics! Congrats Megan!!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> My mug before running off to a date last weekend



I love love love your glasses!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Well this isn't exactly a photo of me but it's inside me  I had an impromptu ultrasound on Wednesday and got to see just how big my baby got. Last ultrasound i had was just to verify a heartbeat and it didn't look like a person. I saw this bugger itching it's face and moving it's legs a lot.



That is so cool Megan, thanks for letting us see too. I am so happy for you and your husband I hope everything keeps going smoothly for you.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 7, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> My mug before running off to a date last weekend



Very cute! Love the earbobs and hope the date went well!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 7, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> I gots me a hair-cut and a darker color.



You're absolutely beautiful!!! A total hottie for sure :wubu: :batting:


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 8, 2008)

Aw thanks ladies  I love em' too...they used to be sunglasses actually but I had them put my prescrip in there. I feel naked without em


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 8, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> I gots me a hair-cut and a darker color.



I likes the hair, love the eyes and smile!!! :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> That is so cool Megan, thanks for letting us see too. I am so happy for you and your husband I hope everything keeps going smoothly for you.



You're very welcome. I have the big ultrasound in 2 weeks. This was just a last minute peek. I am hoping to prove it's a girl on this next one. I'll have loads of photos from the next one  Things are smooth other than being dog tired all day. (i take at least one nap)


Thanks to everyone for the really nice rep comments too!  I enjoyed reading them


----------



## aliciacatherine (Mar 9, 2008)

Two recent ones :happy:






annnndd


----------



## qwertyman173 (Mar 9, 2008)

aliciacatherine said:


> Two recent ones :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute pics :wubu:

And welcome to dimensions!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 9, 2008)

WELLL..It's about time for a Misty update. I know..I know..you guys have missed me 


So, last weekend I got made over by a Drag Queen, so here are those two pictures. I'm not really loving it..but at least I can say I got made over by a drag queen
View attachment 38050


View attachment 38051



This is me getting ready for a party last night. You can't see my little black dress...but its there
View attachment 38052


View attachment 38053




Vote for your favorite..LMFAO


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice, Misty. You weren't overly draggy, so it's good, but I do prefer your regular treatment... it's done up, but natural. And I dig your hair in the little black dress shots, cute!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Very nice, Misty. You weren't overly draggy, so it's good, but I do prefer your regular treatment... it's done up, but natural. And I dig your hair in the little black dress shots, cute!



Thank ya chick-a-dee. I got so many stares last night because no one in my group had seen me that made up before. LOL. I guess I just like the natural look..but was in the mood to kick it up a notch.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

Massive chair. Makes me look small-ish.


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 9, 2008)

taken some-odd days ago...i need a haircut


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 9, 2008)

aliciacatherine said:


> Two recent ones :happy:


[insert "hot dirty girls" joke here"]





MisticalMisty said:


> This is me getting ready for a party last night. You can't see my little black dress...but its there
> View attachment 38052
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see the dress on you too  how's that for a vote?



~da rev~ said:


> Massive chair. Makes me look small-ish.


and about 10-ish.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 9, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> WELLL..It's about time for a Misty update. I know..I know..you guys have missed me
> 
> 
> So, last weekend I got made over by a Drag Queen, so here are those two pictures. I'm not really loving it..but at least I can say I got made over by a drag queen
> ...



I like the last pic -- your eye makeup makes your eyes really pop!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I'd love to see the dress on you too  how's that for a vote?





ashmamma84 said:


> I like the last pic -- your eye makeup makes your eyes really pop!



Thanks guys  I was playing with purples...I've bought some blues to play with as well. I don't wear eye make up often..but I love to when it's a special occassion


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2008)

Misty, I just want to say that I LOVE your new avatar pic. That curly hair style REALLY suits you


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 9, 2008)

she snuck in another pic on us! shame!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Misty, I just want to say that I LOVE your new avatar pic. That curly hair style REALLY suits you





Wagimawr said:


> she snuck in another pic on us! shame!



Thanks GEF. Calm down Wagimawr. That's an oldie but goodie..LOL It's 2 years old I think..maybe almost 3? It's my movie star picture..LOL and the favorite one I have.

Thankies!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!


OK, so i got bored last night and cut my hair, i always do this and end up regretting it but i kinda like my new fringe (bangs) this time, its not even wonky...


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 9, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!
> 
> 
> OK, so i got bored last night and cut my hair, i always do this and end up regretting it but i kinda like my new fringe (bangs) this time, its not even wonky...



oooh absolutely gorgeous! you look soooooo good!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 9, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!



Thank you  I love your eyes..I actually have gray contacts that I wear on occassion


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm thinkin about gettin a hair cut, not sure how I want it.





My Canadian friends, Jill and Payge, showing me some love. (btw Donald is my middle name)


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 9, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> I'm thinkin about gettin a hair cut, not sure how I want it.



I can't imagine a style that would look bad on you! Are you thinking short or medium?


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I can't imagine a style that would look bad on you! Are you thinking short or medium?



I really dont know yet. The Canucks made a deal with me that if I cut off so many inches that they'll pay for it. So I cant pass that up lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 9, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!
> 
> 
> OK, so i got bored last night and cut my hair, i always do this and end up regretting it but i kinda like my new fringe (bangs) this time, its not even wonky...



Very nice! It accents your beautiful eyes.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 9, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!
> 
> 
> OK, so i got bored last night and cut my hair, i always do this and end up regretting it but i kinda like my new fringe (bangs) this time, its not even wonky...




*You take amazing pictures. your eyes are gorgeous and i love the bangs...super cute!:bow:*


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 10, 2008)

Susannah:

You look great in black - what pretty photo and nice family pic. What goodies are you enjoying?... 



Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a pic of me, and my older sister Rebecca in the middle, and my brother Simon.
> I am rocking the Priscilla Presley in her Elvis days type hairstyle.
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> Susannah:
> 
> You look great in black - what pretty photo and nice family pic. What goodies are you enjoying?...



Thank you so much. Well that day my brother Matthew brought his fiancee down from up north to be welcomed into the family informally. They will marry next year.
My 80 year old Aunty who is a Yiddische mama did the catering. So much food.
Along with the main meal she made a number of cakes, and compote, which is a mix of stewed fruits in rosewater.
It was a wonderful day.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Well this isn't exactly a photo of me but it's inside me  I had an impromptu ultrasound on Wednesday and got to see just how big my baby got. Last ultrasound i had was just to verify a heartbeat and it didn't look like a person. I saw this bugger itching it's face and moving it's legs a lot.



Awwww! I bet it would turn out to be a beautiful baby!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> WELLL..It's about time for a Misty update. I know..I know..you guys have missed me
> 
> 
> So, last weekend I got made over by a Drag Queen, so here are those two pictures. I'm not really loving it..but at least I can say I got made over by a drag queen
> ...



It'll be kinda hard to vote for a favorite seeing as how I like all of 'em! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!
> 
> 
> OK, so i got bored last night and cut my hair, i always do this and end up regretting it but i kinda like my new fringe (bangs) this time, its not even wonky...



You lookin good, Becka! No doubt about that! :wubu:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 10, 2008)

Great thing about this thread is that you can aways post pictures. You don't feel guilty for being a picture hog. 
Me, waiting as usual at the bus stop! Taken by John. I really like this picture for some reason..


----------



## angel-1 (Mar 10, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phoebe, you are FIRE!!!!!! You're gonna get me in a whole lotta trouble. 
:wubu::wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Mar 10, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> WELLL..It's about time for a Misty update. I know..I know..you guys have missed me
> 
> 
> So, last weekend I got made over by a Drag Queen, so here are those two pictures. I'm not really loving it..but at least I can say I got made over by a drag queen
> ...



You are too cute for your own good.
I'd love to see the little black dress. Show it! I insist!!!:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Mar 10, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *first of all CURVALICIOUS you are just gorgeous!!!!!love the hair!*
> 
> *k, on to the next thing, i took these today i put on my new pair of jeans and decided to take one pic to post.  i gotta big booty!!...lol!
> 
> ...



I am soooooo glad I'm a butt man.:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 10, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Great thing about this thread is that you can aways post pictures. You don't feel guilty for being a picture hog.
> Me, waiting as usual at the bus stop! Taken by John. I really like this picture for some reason..



Very nice. Something out of a teeth commercial.


----------



## aliciacatherine (Mar 10, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> I'm thinkin about gettin a hair cut, not sure how I want it.



Don't cut it! You look absolutely gorgeous with long hair! :wubu:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 10, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!
> 
> 
> OK, so i got bored last night and cut my hair, i always do this and end up regretting it but i kinda like my new fringe (bangs) this time, its not even wonky...



oh gosh help


----------



## ssbbwsarehot (Mar 10, 2008)

I want to say a million thanks to your friend! You look beautiful! :eat2:




latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well last night i had a conversation with a very good friend, i wont say his name but he and i were talking about how i feel totally like a different me, im more positive, confident, i love myself and well i didnt before. Anyhow to make the long story short he said to me that i needed to post more full body shots and well i thought i had but i guess he missed them or something...uhmmh! well, i went shopping today and i took these in the dressing room...here ya go my wonderful friend....:kiss2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Great thing about this thread is that you can aways post pictures. You don't feel guilty for being a picture hog.
> Me, waiting as usual at the bus stop! Taken by John. I really like this picture for some reason..



Cute pose on such a lovely face- very good picture indeed


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2008)

Caine said:


> Hey, never let it be said I don't participate heres my latest pic with MatisYahu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matisyahu is sexi.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 10, 2008)

I received a special request  Here's a full shot of my avatar picture.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 11, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> I am soooooo glad I'm a butt man.:wubu::wubu::wubu:



*Gracisssss ANGEL!!!!:kiss2:*


ssbbwsarehot said:


> I want to say a million thanks to your friend! You look beautiful! :eat2:




*im sure he read it...lol! and thank you so very much!*


----------



## Shosh (Mar 11, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I received a special request  Here's a full shot of my avatar picture.




You are beautiful Misty. That is a very nice pic of you.

Shoshie


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

got a haircut

way too dramatic as usual


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> got a haircut
> 
> way too dramatic as usual



Also gorgeous. As usual.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> got a haircut
> 
> way too dramatic as usual



Looks good. You have fantastic eyes!


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I received a special request  Here's a full shot of my avatar picture.



you are so gorgeous. i miss your sweet beautiful face. when do we get to see you in person again?


Big Soft Hugs--muuuah


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2008)

here are my latest. just to let SOME people know i'm still alive and not off trying to lose weight somewhere 

View attachment SV400011.JPG


View attachment SV400017.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 11, 2008)

yay for alive 

you look GREAT


----------



## Shosh (Mar 11, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> here are my latest. just to let SOME people know i'm still alive and not off trying to lose weight somewhere




Felicia you look stunning. So beautiful.

Hope you are well also.

Susannah


----------



## volatile (Mar 11, 2008)

It's been a long time since I posted (about 5 months to be exact) but I have been lurking since then. I figured I should jump back in. :blush:

Taken about 1 hour ago... 

View attachment ashley1.jpg


View attachment ashley2.jpg


View attachment ashley3.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You are beautiful Misty. That is a very nice pic of you.
> 
> Shoshie


Thank you 


superodalisque said:


> you are so gorgeous. i miss your sweet beautiful face. when do we get to see you in person again?
> 
> 
> Big Soft Hugs--muuuah



Aww..thanks babe. Maybe I could swing a weekend in Vegas. I'm not saying yes or no yet. My goal is to make it to Boston for Memorial Day..after that..I'll start saving my nickels and dimes again..LOL


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 11, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> here are my latest. just to let SOME people know i'm still alive and not off trying to lose weight somewhere



You are rockin' that hair cut! And I love the funky earbobs!


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks guys! :]

i was going for some weird combo of eraserhead and morrissey ..














sweet&fat said:


> Looks good. You have fantastic eyes!



you would be the authority on those. haha.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2008)

eraserhead!!!!

took this pic tonight when i got home...noob is doing much better


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh yeah! Lookin good Whatwhat!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> thanks guys! :]
> 
> i was going for some weird combo of eraserhead and morrissey ..
> 
> ...



Has anyone ever told you that you also have a bit of a River Phoenix thing going on?


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> thanks guys! :]
> 
> i was going for some weird combo of eraserhead and morrissey ..





i'd say you just about nailed it.


your glasses effing rock, too.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm trying, I'm really trying.. I have some catching up to do... but it's just soooo hard!  

View attachment ski trip 10 resized.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you also have a bit of a River Phoenix thing going on?



Hmm I don't think I've gotten that one. I have a weird face that lends itself to different looks, so the comparison tends to depend on my hairstyle. When I had a buzzcut I was getting Ewan Mcgregor, when I had the wolverine hairstyle and was more scruffy it was Hugh Jackman, and my whole life I've gotten Depp when I wear long hair. 

So basically a lot of guys that are much better looking than I. Pretty ridiculous. XD



knottyknicky said:


> i'd say you just about nailed it.
> 
> 
> your glasses effing rock, too.



You're too sweet. And yeah I love these specs. Actual antiques too; got em from an antique eyewear dealer on ebay.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> You are rockin' that hair cut! And I love the funky earbobs!



ty hon! thats a spankin brand new haircut and i'm still getting used to it


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 11, 2008)

volatile said:


> It's been a long time since I posted (about 5 months to be exact) but I have been lurking since then. I figured I should jump back in. :blush:
> 
> Taken about 1 hour ago...


Welcome back! 



ashmamma84 said:


> You are rockin' that hair cut! And I love the funky earbobs!


I guess they're only called earrings if they're rings, eh? 



phatfatgirl said:


> I'm trying, I'm really trying.. I have some catching up to do... but it's just soooo hard!


Take your time, I can wait. ^_^


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> got a haircut
> 
> way too dramatic as usual



SSJ TRUNKS HAIR!!!






What does it say about my VP/THE MUSCLES' power level?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> here are my latest. just to let SOME people know i'm still alive and not off trying to lose weight somewhere



Oh SuperO.... :wubu:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 11, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> eraserhead!!!!
> 
> took this pic tonight when i got home...noob is doing much better



what a cute little wiener pup!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

ohh wow, love the comparison.. I'm a Trunks fan from waaaaayyy back!! lol

thanks Wag! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> eraserhead!!!!
> 
> took this pic tonight when i got home...noob is doing much better



CHIPPEH AND N00B! Cute dog.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> What does it say about my VP/THE MUSCLES' power level?



IT'S OVER 8999!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 12, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> eraserhead!!!!
> 
> took this pic tonight when i got home...noob is doing much better



........


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 12, 2008)

New pics from the weekend! 

View attachment Dim17.jpg


View attachment Dimdrink.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 12, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> eraserhead!!!!
> 
> took this pic tonight when i got home...noob is doing much better



haha i want your weiner..

hee hee
i love doggies!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 12, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> New pics from the weekend!



seriously woman! you are always so gorgeous!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 12, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> New pics from the weekend!



*looking Gorgeous as always mam!!!!*

:bow:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks sweet magnolia.

mszwebs: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB

epic one: noooo shes my weiner!!! *distracts you with cheetos and flees*


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 12, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> New pics from the weekend!



There is that smile! Do you always have a blast when you go out?


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 12, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Misty, i think the Queenie did a great job, the make-up really suits you, looking fabulous, you have the most gorgeous eyes and smile!
> 
> 
> OK, so i got bored last night and cut my hair, i always do this and end up regretting it but i kinda like my new fringe (bangs) this time, its not even wonky...



Looking amazing as always Becka!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 12, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> thanks sweet magnolia.
> 
> mszwebs: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB
> 
> epic one: noooo shes my weiner!!! *distracts you with cheetos and flees*



and fleas?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 12, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> and fleas?



oh shush you *wiggles the fingers to make the veins go*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 12, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> seriously woman! you are always so gorgeous!



Ahaha, thank you *Fairest Epic*, you are too kind!



latinshygirl92377 said:


> *looking Gorgeous as always mam!!!!*
> 
> :bow:



Aww thank you *latinshygirl*. I loved your pictures too, you're stunning! :kiss2:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 12, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> There is that smile! Do you always have a blast when you go out?



I knew you couldn't resist! Hahaha. Why of course Mr. Jake, every night is good time just waiting to be had! 

P.S. You should see me on St. Patty's!


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 12, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> You're too sweet. And yeah I love these specs. Actual antiques too; got em from an antique eyewear dealer on ebay.





That reminds me, I won an awesome pair of vintage gucci specs on ebay I need to pay for...


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 12, 2008)

finally got that haircut that I desperately needed...I clean up nice eh?


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2008)

OverdriveAddict said:


> finally got that haircut that I desperately needed...I clean up nice eh?


 

Very nice! Love the shirt too.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm watching you . . . 
and playing around with my new digital camera . . .
my nose looks bigger than normal from this angle 

View attachment IMG_0013.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 12, 2008)

OverdriveAddict said:


> finally got that haircut that I desperately needed...I clean up nice eh?



I'll need 2 scoops please..cause I could seriously eat you with a spoon



 LMFAO


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 12, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> thanks sweet magnolia.
> 
> mszwebs: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB
> 
> epic one: noooo shes my weiner!!! *distracts you with cheetos and flees*



You are most welcome! Thanks for sharing that cute pic with all of us.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 12, 2008)

OverdriveAddict said:


> finally got that haircut that I desperately needed...I clean up nice eh?



ow OWWWWWW!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 12, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I'm watching you . . .
> and playing around with my new digital camera . . .
> my nose looks bigger than normal from this angle


be thankful it's a cute nose 

the eyes aren't bad either


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 13, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> here are my latest. just to let SOME people know i'm still alive and not off trying to lose weight somewhere



Yay, she's still alive! 



volatile said:


> It's been a long time since I posted (about 5 months to be exact) but I have been lurking since then. I figured I should jump back in. :blush:
> 
> Taken about 1 hour ago...



You're a pretty-looking thing, girl!



phatfatgirl said:


> I'm trying, I'm really trying.. I have some catching up to do... but it's just soooo hard!



Your smile shows up in every picture... you must be really happy! 



BlondeAmbition said:


> New pics from the weekend!



I'm so glad that you're posting again... it seemed weird without you here. And you're still looking pretty as always! :wubu:



ekmanifest said:


> I'm watching you . . .
> and playing around with my new digital camera . . .
> my nose looks bigger than normal from this angle



But it still looks like a cute button nose, so what's the problem?


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 13, 2008)

OverdriveAddict said:


> finally got that haircut that I desperately needed...I clean up nice eh?



Dude, cool shirt! But....baaaaaad throw blanket thing....


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

This is my ex-husband, our son and I playing with my new digi cam


----------



## volatile (Mar 13, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Yay, she's still alive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 13, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> be thankful it's a cute nose
> 
> the eyes aren't bad either



Thanks much Wagimawr and BMann . . . !


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 13, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll need 2 scoops please..cause I could seriously eat you with a spoon
> 
> LMFAO



can i share..because all i can say is SWOON!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 13, 2008)

My girlfriend and I went and had my friend Joe do our makeup today. (He works for M*A*C and I think he did a great job!)


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 13, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Very nice! Love the shirt too.


r-a-m-o-n-e-s, ramones!


MisticalMisty said:


> I'll need 2 scoops please..cause I could seriously eat you with a spoon
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO


i don't support cannibalism, but thanks anyway 


mszwebs said:


> ow OWWWWWW!


^that's why you don't touch hot things...you'll get burned 


themadhatter said:


> Dude, cool shirt! But....baaaaaad throw blanket thing....


Thanks...but don't mess with the bo sox 


Just_Jen said:


> can i share..because all i can say is SWOON!


muchos gracias


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> My girlfriend and I went and had my friend Joe do our makeup today. (He works for M*A*C and I think he did a great job!)



You look great!!!!

well i dyed my hair a few days ago and this is the result, now if i can go and get my hair cut... it be awesome...lol!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 13, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> You look great!!!!
> 
> well i dyed my hair a few days ago and this is the result, now if i can go and get my hair cut... it be awesome...lol!



wowza that looks great!!! mind if i request the hair colors name and all that jazz...im thinking about dying mine and i really like yours!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 13, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> wowza that looks great!!! mind if i request the hair colors name and all that jazz...im thinking about dying mine and i really like yours!!!



thank you!!!! yea it was herbal essence and i think it was called 

paint the town deep red

here is the link:

http://www.regis-personalvalet.com/herbalessences/vibrant/shade_palette_red.jsp#


----------



## Britannia (Mar 13, 2008)

Got caught midsentence, and then an artistic bit with my cigarette. 

View attachment mid sentence.jpg


View attachment little lover so polite.jpg


----------



## Ash (Mar 13, 2008)

This is a rolly eyes picture, by request. Also proof (sorta) that I have freckles. 

View attachment DSC00302-1.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 13, 2008)

This picture, and the one on your avatar, are the cutest pictures of you I've ever seen. You're just breathtakingly adorable. And blue is a beautiful color on you!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This picture, and the one on your avatar, are the cutest pictures of you I've ever seen. You're just breathtakingly adorable. And blue is a beautiful color on you!



Very much agreed.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 13, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Very much agreed.



Very much agreed +100!!! 
Ashley is pretty.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> My girlfriend and I went and had my friend Joe do our makeup today. (He works for M*A*C and I think he did a great job!)



You look great as usual!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 13, 2008)

This is taken from another forum I post on. 

We had the "flip off the poster above you" thread going on. It is very intelligent.






Charming, I know!

Oddly enough, this is the first picture I've ever taken with myself giving the finger, which is like a staple of the internet.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## love dubh (Mar 14, 2008)

i exist. hi guys.





had my hair tied back. then took it out and voila: 




LIKE MY BAGGAGE?

eta: sorry for the mondo massive photo sizes.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful pics  and what's with the two cameras? LOL


----------



## furious styles (Mar 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Beautiful pics  and what's with the two cameras? LOL



double your camera; double your fun ..

it's the statement of the great mint in doublemint gum?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 14, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> double your camera; double your fun ..
> 
> it's the statement of the great mint in doublemint gum?



more like .. well, it could be one of these fancy digital video cam ones. 

View attachment Canon-A620.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 14, 2008)

love dubh said:


> i exist. hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




youre beautiful!...umm ok so im jealous haha...but love dubh ftw!


----------



## bexy (Mar 14, 2008)

*me with my interpretation of a Bloodrayne - esque costume lol (shes a vampire type thingy from a video game )

and me kinda squashin my friends head with my boobs...* 

View attachment PICT1561.JPG


View attachment PICT1578.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

Aliena said:


> These are fantastic pics Jeff! You look sooooooo...umm, musical!
> Hope the move went well and the reunion with the Mrs. was blissful! :smitten:



Thanks Dee!

Whoa .. I had to dig deep to find this. (page 7, I think) I need to start regularly posting here. :doh:


----------



## Red (Mar 14, 2008)

love dubh said:


> i exist. hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are beautiful.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *me with my interpretation of a Bloodrayne - esque costume lol (shes a vampire type thingy from a video game )
> 
> and me kinda squashin my friends head with my boobs...*



aww you look adorable!!!  

who's the friend btw haha


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 14, 2008)

love dubh said:


> i exist. hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## mango (Mar 14, 2008)

love dubh said:


> i exist. hi guys.
> 
> 
> LIKE MY BAGGAGE?



*Irish eyes are smiling.....


or whatever!!


*


----------



## bexy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> aww you look adorable!!!
> 
> who's the friend btw haha



*squeee thanks jen lol! his name is fran, do u remember that goth whose profile i showed you on myspace, hes in my friends? its him but he changed his hair *


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *me with my interpretation of a Bloodrayne - esque costume lol (shes a vampire type thingy from a video game )
> 
> and me kinda squashin my friends head with my boobs...*



ugh how did i miss these?
:wubu:

beautiful. way better then the movie!


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 14, 2008)

love dubh said:


> i exist. hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you ever seen the movei labyrinth?
you really look like "sarah"



your lovely.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> have you ever seen the movei labyrinth?
> you really look like "sarah"
> 
> 
> ...



*YES,YES! i agree with you totally! she does look like sarah! and i absolutely love that movie!*


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This is a rolly eyes picture, by request. Also proof (sorta) that I have freckles.
> 
> View attachment 38327




you know... you are kitty kat kute


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 14, 2008)

love dubh said:


> i exist. hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always loved your eyes. Its been way to long since I've seen them


----------



## love dubh (Mar 14, 2008)

Dawwww. Thanks, guys. Especially to the Sarah reference - I LOVE JENNIFER CONNELLY AND SHE IS SO HOT AND OMG GIRLCRUSH.

And thank you, Knots. I miss you too!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 14, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I received a special request  Here's a full shot of my avatar picture.



 I already told you, but just wanted to reiterate that I really like this picture of you! You're very pretty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> My girlfriend and I went and had my friend Joe do our makeup today. (He works for M*A*C and I think he did a great job!)




He certainly did do a wonderful job! Looking great 
Did you make that necklace you are wearing?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


>




First time I have seen a picture of you smiling this way...so beautiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I'm watching you . . .
> and playing around with my new digital camera . . .
> my nose looks bigger than normal from this angle




This shot is too funny- love your green eyes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

OverdriveAddict said:


> finally got that haircut that I desperately needed...I clean up nice eh?




How YOU doing?  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> This is my ex-husband, our son and I playing with my new digi cam




Great looking family- thanks for sharing


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He certainly did do a wonderful job! Looking great
> Did you make that necklace you are wearing?



Thanks! The necklace was something a friend had made for me for Christmas. I love it. :wubu:


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 15, 2008)

Playing this, I would have no doubt. Except that I'm probably not. More likely, I'm trying to re-create this entire song, to no avail, including trying to play the "drums" (basically hitting random keys) at the same time as playing the trepidacious synth lines. 

Only this is a posed shot...the only source of light in the room is the flash of the camera, as per my friend's photography assignment. So, more likely, it's a picture of me _pretending_ to be pretending to be playing the Emperor Concerto when, in the somewhat more somnolent actuality of things, I'm trying to play the Thompson Twins. 

I hope you easily and safely arrived at this conclusion viewing from a picture of me hitting random piano keys in the dark.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2008)

View attachment 96610710_1493158.jpg



Hi Everybody! My name is Marcus, but my Auntie Shoshie calls me Cookie Monster because I am so cute.
I am too young to drink green beer and get hammered on St Patrick's Day, so I shall just stick to the boobies! He He!

Lots of love from Marcus


----------



## mrman1980uk (Mar 15, 2008)

love dubh said:


> i exist. hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty! But we knew that already. 

What do you mean by "eta" here?

*Edit*: Nice choice of camera - I have one like that!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 15, 2008)

Susannah:
Thanks for the update you look great , nice to see that pretty smile and Marcus aka 'Cookie Monster' looks so cute on your lap. No need to drink green beer when there are better choices 




Susannah said:


> View attachment 38455
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 38455
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those dimples of yours are as beautiful as that baby you're holding Shoshie


----------



## amber83 (Mar 15, 2008)

This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.


----------



## amber83 (Mar 15, 2008)

OverdriveAddict said:


> finally got that haircut that I desperately needed...I clean up nice eh?


Very nice!!


----------



## amber83 (Mar 15, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> eraserhead!!!!
> 
> took this pic tonight when i got home...noob is doing much better


Handsome as always. Glad the dog is better!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Tony and Caroline.
It is safe to say that I am besotted with my nephew Marcus. He is so sweet and just utterly perfect.

He wanted to let you know that he has decided to ditch the boobies and go with the green beer on St Patrick's Day.

Susannah


----------



## mmm12mmm (Mar 16, 2008)

amber83 said:


> This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.



Beautiful photography. I hope you had a good time.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful dress and picture. (I want to call it a Sari, but I'm probably wrong)
Hope the wedding was just as beautiful!




amber83 said:


> This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

amber83 said:


> This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 16, 2008)

*here i am again..... I really had to share with you guys the fun i had last night. I went to my friends moms wedding and i had so much fun. I danced, I sang, i laughed and i ate some good cake.....:eat2:..lol!I felt soo confident and pretty, it is sad that i never felt like this before until now...but i am loving every single minute of it! i just want to add that being a part of this great place(dims) with all of you has helped me so much! A BIG THANK YOU AND A GREAT BIG HUG FOR ALL OF YOU!*













me with the BAND!!!








the brides daughter my friend and me




and finally me wearing the brides tiara after the wedding was over..haha!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 16, 2008)

It's lovely that you've come out of your shell, Phoebaruno! I think you would agree that you've been embraced by others quite nicely - you're a beautiful lady with a beautiful heart.
I'm glad you had a great time at the wedding!  Wish I could have heard you sing!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> We had the "flip off the poster above you" thread going on. It is very intelligent.
> Oddly enough, this is the first picture I've ever taken with myself giving the finger, *which is like a staple of the internet.*



And here I thought I was the only one that has participated in the "flick off another poster".

Shitty webcam, by the way. 

View attachment Justin 38.jpg


----------



## russianhacker69 (Mar 16, 2008)

boredom kills : p


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2008)

amber83 said:


> This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.




OoOOOoOOooOo I LOVE that wrap you have on- absolutely beautiful


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 16, 2008)

amber83 said:


> This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.


 

The sari you're wearing is gorgeous! If I ever get married i'm going to get one custom made.


----------



## amber83 (Mar 16, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> The sari you're wearing is gorgeous! If I ever get married i'm going to get one custom made.



I was thinking I would wear it during my marriage, should I ever do it again. It wasn't too costly, but I had it done in India. This saree was about $200 to buy and it was 6 meters long. The tailoring was another $20, but it was custom.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2008)

amber83 said:


> This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.



Living in a place where Indian culture is huge .. if only every woman here that dressed in that looked like you .. I'd be in trouble (in the good sort of way) heh


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 16, 2008)

Some new pics from last night. ^^ 

View attachment Rachel&Alicia1.jpg


View attachment Rachel314081.jpg


View attachment RachelBFL314081.jpg


View attachment RACHELCar1.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 16, 2008)

amber83 said:


> This is fairly recent - 15 Dec 2007, taken while on my business trip. I was invited to a local wedding.



I'm jealous.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Mar 16, 2008)

Phoebe,you look edible from head to toe:eat1:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 16, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Phoebe,you look edible from head to toe:eat1:



*AWW John your the sweetest!!!! glad to hear from you!*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Some new pics from last night. ^^



Soooo cute! 



russianhacker69 said:


> boredom kills : p



Looks like the bear killin' to me!



latinshygirl92377 said:


> *here i am again..... I really had to share with you guys the fun i had last night. I went to my friends moms wedding and i had so much fun. I danced, I sang, i laughed and i ate some good cake.....:eat2:..lol!I felt soo confident and pretty, it is sad that i never felt like this before until now...but i am loving every single minute of it! i just want to add that being a part of this great place(dims) with all of you has helped me so much! A BIG THANK YOU AND A GREAT BIG HUG FOR ALL OF YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you had fun and felt confident... it radiates from the inside out, so no wonder you looked so great!


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont have a camera so no pics sorry lol


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 17, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> I dont have a camera so no pics sorry lol



woamygod i think i know you anyways....
you know what i am going to say...
buy a disposable one... develope it and get the cd... then load into computer....

presto!

anyways... welcome !


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 17, 2008)

lol yeah its me youve seen the one I have. Like I said I might get some more this summer. I havent found an arms thread yet to post it


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 17, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> lol yeah its me youve seen the one I have. Like I said I might get some more this summer. I havent found an arms thread yet to post it



ahahaha
i thought so!

not so hard... and there are all kinds threads, wouldnt suprise me if there was an arms thread...i just got your offline on yahoo bytheway!

welcome to dims dude!

*ps... everyone... hes a very sweet caring conservative man. he has animals and a farm and loves to workout, and the bible. hes very smart and caring. if i werent such a devil and so in love i would be with this dude- well... try anyways!  *

and welcome everyone else i missed!:happy:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 17, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm so glad that you're posting again... it seemed weird without you here. And you're still looking pretty as always!



Thanks *Bmann* its nice to missed! :kiss2:


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 17, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Some new pics from last night. ^^



You are so pretty and adorable!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 18, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *here i am again..... I really had to share with you guys the fun i had last night. I went to my friends moms wedding and i had so much fun. I danced, I sang, i laughed and i ate some good cake.....:eat2:..lol!I felt soo confident and pretty, it is sad that i never felt like this before until now...but i am loving every single minute of it! i just want to add that being a part of this great place(dims) with all of you has helped me so much! A BIG THANK YOU AND A GREAT BIG HUG FOR ALL OF YOU!*



And I bet it'll be the same way for our wedding huh, Phoebe?  You look marvelous, my friend!



Chimpi said:


> And here I thought I was the only one that has participated in the "flick off another poster".
> 
> Shitty webcam, by the way.



Dude, why flip me off? I did you nothing! 



Famouslastwords said:


> Some new pics from last night. ^^



You're just so adorable!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Some new pics from last night. ^^



Very pretty! Great smile girl!


I need to get a new dig-cam I am jealous with everyone and they're new pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## amber83 (Mar 18, 2008)

I took a new picture tonight since the other one I posted is from December.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys.  I'm Crystal and new here. 

View attachment Resized.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Crystal!


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello Crystal


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks so much! 

<3


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Hey guys.  I'm Crystal and new here.



Welcome Crystal!! Beautiful picture! I think you will like it here


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *here i am again..... I really had to share with you guys the fun i had last night. I went to my friends moms wedding and i had so much fun. I danced, I sang, i laughed and i ate some good cake.....:eat2:..lol!I felt soo confident and pretty, it is sad that i never felt like this before until now...but i am loving every single minute of it! i just want to add that being a part of this great place(dims) with all of you has helped me so much! A BIG THANK YOU AND A GREAT BIG HUG FOR ALL OF YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So beautiful you look Phoebe. Such an angel.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 18, 2008)

Proof that I'm Kelligrl: look at my skinny face! CLEARLY I'M HER!
View attachment kelligrl.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 18, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Proof that I'm Kelligrl: look at my skinny face! CLEARLY I'M HER!
> View attachment 38622



WHEW...thank God THAT's settled 



Nice pic by the way


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Welcome Crystal!





kanskfish said:


> Hello Crystal





Falling Boy said:


> Welcome Crystal!! Beautiful picture! I think you will like it here



Thanks everyone, for the nice welcome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2008)

amber83 said:


> I took a new picture tonight since the other one I posted is from December.




Beautiful face and gorgeous hair- wonderful pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Proof that I'm Kelligrl: look at my skinny face! CLEARLY I'M HER!
> View attachment 38622





I really like this one Barb.......errrrrrrr I mean Kelli


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 18, 2008)

Got a new tattoo tonight, I love it. Its a symbol of my love for my son and my heritage.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 18, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Proof that I'm Kelligrl: look at my skinny face! CLEARLY I'M HER!
> View attachment 38622



No, but CLEARLY you're gorgeous! Can I haz bootiful psychology teacher lady? Kthx. :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't believe I've had photos up on here in...uhhh...forever really. Anyway, some stuff from St. Patrick's day...so you know I'm drunk in most of these photos, haha.

So here we see me preparing to eat a lovely breakfast of Lucky Charms in Guinness, followed by me eating said concoction. (It actually wasn't that bad). Then we've got myself and some of my fellow UNC alums...apparently whilst I was in the middle of placing a text message or something. And then, some beer pong. I should mention that it was domination.  

View attachment n27402161_36879048_5868.jpg


View attachment n64800106_30683320_7182.jpg


View attachment n27402161_36879056_8830.jpg


View attachment n49604885_30996387_8388.jpg


----------



## Zoner (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, what the hell. Here's the bathroom mirror self shot (I _really_ need to get friends), complete with mirror smudges. The face fur is a recent acquisition.

I'm not quite as brain dead as I look. Close, but not quite. 

View attachment Picture 026.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I don't believe I've had photos up on here in...uhhh...forever really. Anyway, some stuff from St. Patrick's day...so you know I'm drunk in most of these photos, haha.
> 
> So here we see me preparing to eat a lovely breakfast of Lucky Charms in Guinness, followed by me eating said concoction. (It actually wasn't that bad). Then we've got myself and some of my fellow UNC alums...apparently whilst I was in the middle of placing a text message or something. And then, some beer pong. I should mention that it was domination.




You are cute Travis.:smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 19, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *here i am again..... I really had to share with you guys the fun i had last night. I went to my friends moms wedding and i had so much fun. I danced, I sang, i laughed and i ate some good cake.....:eat2:..lol!I felt soo confident and pretty, it is sad that i never felt like this before until now...but i am loving every single minute of it! i just want to add that being a part of this great place(dims) with all of you has helped me so much! A BIG THANK YOU AND A GREAT BIG HUG FOR ALL OF YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aww these photos brought such a big smile to my face this morning!! Your enjoyment of the occasion just shines out of you in each one of those pictures. Im so happy that you are feeling more confident in yourself, and I bet people were drawn to you, like moths to a flame, with your gorgeous smile and attitude! You look fabulous


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I don't believe I've had photos up on here in...uhhh...forever really. Anyway, some stuff from St. Patrick's day...so you know I'm drunk in most of these photos, haha.
> 
> So here we see me preparing to eat a lovely breakfast of Lucky Charms in Guinness, followed by me eating said concoction. (It actually wasn't that bad). Then we've got myself and some of my fellow UNC alums...apparently whilst I was in the middle of placing a text message or something. And then, some beer pong. I should mention that it was domination.



You're a cutie pie! Nice to put a face to a name...


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I don't believe I've had photos up on here in...uhhh...forever really. Anyway, some stuff from St. Patrick's day...so you know I'm drunk in most of these photos, haha.
> 
> So here we see me preparing to eat a lovely breakfast of Lucky Charms in Guinness, followed by me eating said concoction. (It actually wasn't that bad). Then we've got myself and some of my fellow UNC alums...apparently whilst I was in the middle of placing a text message or something. And then, some beer pong. I should mention that it was domination.




Oooh... Travis...you're so dreamy.... 

Just follow the advice and look out for them thar sharks...lol


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oooh... Travis...you're so dreamy....



oh yes, Travis pictures. :smitten:






to be fair, I don't know what "going klingon" on some one is, but it could be like totally not gay in this context .. or .. something.

oh and duh .. all you ladies are fine too. haha


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Aww these photos brought such a big smile to my face this morning!! Your enjoyment of the occasion just shines out of you in each one of those pictures. Im so happy that you are feeling more confident in yourself, and I bet people were drawn to you, like moths to a flame, with your gorgeous smile and attitude! You look fabulous



*Thank you so much! I did have a ton of fun! I know a big part of it was due to the fact that i felt so confident! I hate to repeat myself but it feels amazing!!!! lots of hugs 4 u!!!!!:kiss2:*


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oooh... Travis...you're so dreamy....
> 
> Just follow the advice and look out for them thar sharks...lol





BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh yes, Travis pictures. :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit, I meant to use the  not the !!!


And no dude...You've totally set yourself up for something...intersting...with an offer to go"Klingon." I know it...you know it...Travis knows it. 

And now he's running scared.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)

amber83 said:


> Handsome as always. Glad the dog is better!



doggie gets spayed today

AIEEEE


----------



## Zoner (Mar 19, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Hey guys.  I'm Crystal and new here.


Hey Crystal. I'm not really in a position to welcome you, since I'm about as noob as it gets around here. But I had to post to say that you're adorable.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 19, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Hey Crystal. I'm not really in a position to welcome you, since I'm about as noob as it gets around here. But I had to post to say that you're adorable.




Thanks! You're a sweetie.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2008)

May I try?? To Travis, from all the real boys who'd be man enough to admit wanting to "hit it". 

View attachment Pee Wee.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> May I try?? To Travis, from all the real boys who'd be man enough to admit wanting to "hit it".



Oh God.

Lauging. Too. Hard.

Help.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> May I try?? To Travis, from all the real boys who'd be man enough to admit wanting to "hit it".



After a wild night of tappin' that Peewee style. I can safely say, it won't happen again officer.


----------



## amber83 (Mar 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I don't believe I've had photos up on here in...uhhh...forever really. Anyway, some stuff from St. Patrick's day...so you know I'm drunk in most of these photos, haha.
> 
> So here we see me preparing to eat a lovely breakfast of Lucky Charms in Guinness, followed by me eating said concoction. (It actually wasn't that bad). Then we've got myself and some of my fellow UNC alums...apparently whilst I was in the middle of placing a text message or something. And then, some beer pong. I should mention that it was domination.



I have to give you kudos for managing beer and cereal together. I can't handle beer alone, let alone with Lucky Charms!

Oh, and you're h.a.w.t.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 19, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Oh, what the hell. Here's the bathroom mirror self shot (I _really_ need to get friends), complete with mirror smudges. The face fur is a recent acquisition.
> 
> I'm not quite as brain dead as I look. Close, but not quite.



Very nice indeed, young man


----------



## troubadours (Mar 19, 2008)

here are three (oboy) recent photos of me.


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here are three (oboy) recent photos of me.



Diggin' the glasses...definitely add to your sense of style 

what're you enjoying with those chopsticks...kinda look like hostess snowballs...


----------



## Zoner (Mar 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice indeed


That was very kind


> young man


And _that_ was downright sweet of you. 

Thank you on both accounts.



OverdriveAddict said:


> Diggin' the glasses...definitely add to your sense of style
> 
> what're you enjoying with those chopsticks...kinda look like hostess snowballs...


You know, before I read your post, I was just about to post this _exact_ text (seriously):


ZonerHypothetically said:


> Why is it that some people were just born to do glasses? In a very, very good way?
> 
> btw, what are you eating in the second pic? They almost look like mini Hostess SnoBalls.


I don't know how you did that, OverdriveAddict, but it's creeping me out.

Oh, and look, someone with fewer posts than me (for now), so, Welcome to the Forums! (first chance I've had to say that.)


Now I have to drive to the store and get some SnoBalls.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 19, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here are three (oboy) recent photos of me.



*adorable pics! you always take such cute pics troubadors!!!!!:bow:*


----------



## troubadours (Mar 19, 2008)

OverdriveAddict said:


> Diggin' the glasses...definitely add to your sense of style
> 
> what're you enjoying with those chopsticks...kinda look like hostess snowballs...



mochi! : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mochi




latinshygirl92377 said:


> *adorable pics! you always take such cute pics troubadors!!!!!:bow:*



thank you cutie!


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 20, 2008)

amber83 said:


> I took a new picture tonight since the other one I posted is from December.



Oh man, you should've warned me; I could have a heart condition. :smitten:


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Mar 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> mochi! : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mochi



I'm glad he asked, cause to me it looked like you were eating the top of a muffin (from the first picture) with chopsticks...but then again, I am a little nutty.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 20, 2008)

Recent pictures! I got a new camera and it's awesome!

Anyway, here is a picture of me, freshly disturbed from slumber....I look incrediably happy.






And...Me cheesing it up because I can be cute like that.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 21, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Recent pictures! I got a new camera and it's awesome!
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of me, freshly disturbed from slumber....I look incrediably happy.
> 
> ...


still amazingly beautiful.

:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 22, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Recent pictures! I got a new camera and it's awesome!
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of me, freshly disturbed from slumber....I look incrediably happy.
> 
> ...



You're like at my ideal weight! I'm so jealous.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2008)

Freshly scrubbed just now. I'm finally going out to be among the 3-dimensional people, put on a little make up and maybe grab some dinner with friends. Spring is here!!  

View attachment Photo 17.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 22, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Freshly scrubbed just now. I'm finally going out to be among the 3-dimensional people, put on a little make up and maybe grab some dinner with friends. Spring is here!!



aww adorable AM!!  is that a dressing gown? it's sooo cute!  have a good day hun!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## bexy (Mar 22, 2008)

*
see, they make me get drunk! its not my fault at all!*






*my lovely boyfriend, being smothered! everybody needs a bosom for a pillow! *


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 22, 2008)

That made me smile, Bexy, thanks!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 22, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here are three (oboy) recent photos of me.



Yup, I'm a sucker for gals in glasses! 

Lovely pics, Troubadors


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> see, they make me get drunk! its not my fault at all!*
> 
> 
> ...



haha i lovee those pics! you're so ace! i wanna come party down with you lol! 
love the song quote to go with the pic btw


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 22, 2008)

haha pics from thursday night with my girlies

normal pic of me and jadie
View attachment me ok wach bday.jpg


wachy, me and jd
View attachment UGh wachys 21st.jpg


and by the end of the night there are always kissing photos..haha, gotta share a lil bit of loveee
View attachment l_be2e155ba799c3a4e821a75ab75e69aa.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

*me out on a fun nite.....smiling, laughing and dancing my ass offffffffffff
on the left is my bestest friend* 

View attachment emma_me.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *me out on a fun nite.....smiling, laughing and dancing my ass offffffffffff
> on the left is my bestest friend*


you look so beautifully happy!


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 23, 2008)

you guys are to cute!
AM- very pretty robe! 
BGB- lolz... 
and Bexy- still loverly! hahah i know how that goes... once the shots are poured you cant take them back- one must drink them!


----------



## bexy (Mar 23, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> haha pics from thursday night with my girlies
> 
> normal pic of me and jadie
> View attachment 38935
> ...




*lookin well jen! love your eyebrows they look so cool with that colour on em!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2008)

Took a family trip to Atlanta and stopped at the candy outlet on the way home  

View attachment coke world with girls.JPG


View attachment russell stover carol.JPG


----------



## troubadours (Mar 23, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> haha i lovee those pics! you're so ace! i wanna come party down with you lol!
> love the song quote to go with the pic btw



awwws bexy you look so cute and fun

edit. i just realized that wasnt bexy's post :X sorry jen! although you're a cutie yourself. you and bexy remind me of each other anywho!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 23, 2008)

troubadours said:


> awwws bexy you look so cute and fun
> 
> edit. i just realized that wasnt bexy's post :X sorry jen! although you're a cutie yourself. you and bexy remind me of each other anywho!



hahaha love it! that's quite amusing but thanks very much anyway hehe it's a deff compliment to be called bexxy 

Bexxy - i know i looove doing my eyebrows purple, i wish i cud shave them off and colour them but im sooooo not brave enough haha. im also trying to get the guts up to get a lip piercing! 

Green Eyed Fairy - you look absolutely stunning in those pictures! absolutely adorable!


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 23, 2008)

just today... 

View attachment meagain006.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Mar 23, 2008)

what a difference the FGA makes, am i right ladies. 

View attachment gaudy2.jpg


View attachment gaudy3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2008)

fidget555 said:


> just today...


.



Very pretty- love your perfect smile


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 23, 2008)

> Very pretty- love your perfect smile



Thank you soooo much...my confidence has grown tremendously since joining these forums!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took a family trip to Atlanta and stopped at the candy outlet on the way home



GEF, you're soooooooo pretty! You're _definitely_ a faerie I'd hang up on my wall and place on my desktop! :wubu: Great pictures. 
Your kiddies are handsome too; you must be a very proud mama!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here are three (oboy) recent photos of me.




You know, I don't think I could eat a ballathingy with chopsticks! Yeahhhuuup, I know I couldn't; I'm a hands on type o'lass. 

Nice pictures; you're very pretty!


----------



## Zoner (Mar 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took a family trip to Atlanta and stopped at the candy outlet on the way home


Lovely as always, GE. And the offspring are adorable. You all look so genuinely happy, which is cool to see. Of course, if I was their age, and going to a Russell Stover outlet, I'd probably feel about like they look. Hell, I'd feel that way now. Where is this place, anyway? :eat2:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

fidget: whenever i see your name on here i think of what a local radio guy calls fidgets: the fighting midgets they have on Springer


----------



## runnerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took a family trip to Atlanta and stopped at the candy outlet on the way home



It sure looks like everyone had fun. Those are a couple of adorable kids -- little fairies-in-training I'd say. And the shot of you in the parking lot is a hoot. It appears that you all had the entire store to yourselves!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2008)

This is from a night at a local club we visit with some friends. We try to meet up as often as possible, but sometimes that isn't so easy. (especially with our schedules as of late)


This one is of my BIL and I:

View attachment Dee and Mitch.jpg




This one is of me, and yes, I'm pretty buzzed!
View attachment Dee is buzzed.jpg



Here I'm singing 'I Got You Babe' with a guy who has an incredible voice!

View attachment Dee singing with Travis.jpg



Here we're laughing, because I kept singing "I got you bitch" and he kept singing "babe", but when he was singing "bitch" I was singing "babe". It was crazy! 

View attachment Dee singing with Travis2.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took a family trip to Atlanta and stopped at the candy outlet on the way home



Your little fairies are cute, and you look grand.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Green Eyed Fairy - you look absolutely stunning in those pictures! absolutely adorable!





Aliena said:


> GEF, you're soooooooo pretty! You're _definitely_ a faerie I'd hang up on my wall and place on my desktop! :wubu: Great pictures.
> Your kiddies are handsome too; you must be a very proud mama!





Zoner said:


> Lovely as always, GE. And the offspring are adorable. You all look so genuinely happy, which is cool to see. Of course, if I was their age, and going to a Russell Stover outlet, I'd probably feel about like they look. Hell, I'd feel that way now. Where is this place, anyway? :eat2:





runnerman said:


> It sure looks like everyone had fun. Those are a couple of adorable kids -- little fairies-in-training I'd say. And the shot of you in the parking lot is a hoot. It appears that you all had the entire store to yourselves!





Jon Blaze said:


> Your little fairies are cute, and you look grand.




Thank You so very, very much to everyone  Yes, I am very proud of my children- they are my biggest blessing ever. 
That candy store is in SC off of I-85. It was around 7:00 in the evening so it almost was all to ourselves. We managed to catch them before they shut down at 8 pm  
I got some discounted Valentine's chocolates, a caramel apple, Easter eggs in peanut butter and pecan nougat flavors, and a big THREE POUND box of "bloopers" chocolates, which means they all taste the same but have imperfect shapes so they sell them at a discount :batting: 
The girls loved the jacuzzi and heated pool at the hotel even more than the candy store, I think


----------



## bexy (Mar 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> awwws bexy you look so cute and fun
> 
> edit. i just realized that wasnt bexy's post :X sorry jen! although you're a cutie yourself. you and bexy remind me of each other anywho!



*hee youre not the first person to say that!! thanks *


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 24, 2008)

It's not me but I just had to share this funny photo. It's a prime example of why I'm always laughing at my son's antics. It was taken at his 5th bday party on Saturday  

View attachment pirateparty.jpg


----------



## bexy (Mar 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> It's not me but I just had to share this funny photo. It's a prime example of why I'm always laughing at my son's antics. It was taken at his 5th bday party on Saturday



*LOLZ megan i love it!!

Pirate says " land ahoy..."

Your boy says "where, i cant see?!?!"

lol!*


----------



## jamie (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Your hair looks great! It's nowhere near orange.


----------



## Tad (Mar 25, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.



It is different enough that it really changes your look. Not a bad thing, just different. And not orange at all. It is actually kind of cute, I think....then again, you probably make everything look cute.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took a family trip to Atlanta and stopped at the candy outlet on the way home



Beautiful mummy and her girls.

Lovely.

Candy! Yum.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.




Gorgeous pic Jamie. So pretty.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *LOLZ megan i love it!!
> 
> Pirate says " land ahoy..."
> 
> ...


 
lol my son is always making me laugh


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.




Your hair looks wonderful and natural


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 25, 2008)

Heres me on spring break at my friends with a all my good friends from collage house just partying and having fun ALL day (from 2pm-6am) 

View attachment springbrea045copylk0.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 25, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> lol my son is always making me laugh



Oh Megan...Congrats!

I bet Max is thrilled to bits to be having a younger brother. Does he have a name yet?

I am so happy for you and your family!


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Mar 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> what a difference the FGA makes, am i right ladies.



Wow... I iz slightly clueless so i don't know how to quote the pictures themselves, but 
I have to say, Elle Camino has got to be one of the most beautiful ladies I have ever seen 
on the internet. Such a face of feline purr-fection! :smitten:
*Girl Crush Swoon*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 25, 2008)

IceTeaPrincess said:


> Wow... Elle Camino has got to be one of the most beautiful ladies I have ever seen on the internet. Such a face of feline purr-fection! :smitten:
> *Girl Crush Swoon*



Get in line.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh Megan...Congrats!
> 
> I bet Max is thrilled to bits to be having a younger brother. Does he have a name yet?
> 
> I am so happy for you and your family!



Thank you  Max is upset it's not a girl. We picked the name Alexander. Max insists the name will be Superman Alex


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 25, 2008)

i just got my first glasses in like ... over a decade. 








and now i'm getting picked on!








but anyway, i'm still alive and all that shit...







for the curious, the glasses are orange with cream/brown lining on the inside. listen. i was going for the retro look, but dammit, if i can root for the browns at the same time, then consider it two birds with one stone. 

megan - between the ultrasound and the picture of your boy, it's like cuteness overload! how awesomely funny and adorable 

guys and dolls - all of you. seriously. looking amazing. :smitten:


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 26, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i just got my first glasses in like ... over a decade.



I so totally covet your glasses and bemoan the loss of my similar-but-red ones. I don't know why I decided to use words like covet and bemoan. Non-pretentious words cannot express how I feel about the cuteness level here.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> I so totally covet your glasses and bemoan the loss of my similar-but-red ones. I don't know why I decided to use words like covet and bemoan. Non-pretentious words cannot express how I feel about the cuteness level here.



hahaha hey, whatever gets the point across, right? and i happen to like your point! thank ya very much, dolly! 

it was kind of funny getting the glasses... when i came out of the room with my prescription, the lady led me over to the glasses and started pointing out the sections. i was like, where would you find "funkier" glasses? and she's like, probably in the clearance section, not too many spring for them. so not only did i get my favorite ones, but at a steal too! with my insurance they were practically free. right on!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  Max is upset it's not a girl. We picked the name Alexander. Max insists the name will be Superman Alex




Hee! You better watch out...you don't want Max sneaking around and filing the birth certificate when you're not looking.

Although having the legal name "Superman Alex" might do you some good in life. Like the entertainment factor alone would net great tips if he were ever in the service sector. Like "Hi. Welcome to Bennigans. I'm Superman Alex and I'll be your waiter this evening." I'd totally tip better for that.


----------



## Suze (Mar 26, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.



You have the cutest face. So purdy!:happy:




pat70327 said:


> Heres me on spring break at my friends with a all my good friends from collage house just partying and having fun ALL day (from 2pm-6am)



What toothpaste brand do you use? ( I'm dead serious about this. Fekkin perfection.)



cold comfort said:


> i just got my first glasses in like ... over a decade.







I love Jen's new glasses. Especially the fact that they're orange... :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Mar 26, 2008)

i bought fake glasses (lol @ me) cuz i've always been kinda curious about how they would look on me. plus! sometimes it's fun to dress up and be someone you're not. (prob why i also bought fake mustaches)






i'm sure someone will think they're ugly on me, but 1) they aren't real 2) i'm just trying to have fun.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm sure someone will think they're ugly on me, but 1) they aren't real 2) i'm just trying to have fun.



you're crazy, those kick ass.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 26, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you're crazy, those kick ass.



thanks :bow: you do know a thing or two about awesome specs


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> thanks :bow: you do know a thing or two about awesome specs



my girlfriend has a bunch of pairs of fake ones. fake glasses are the coolest thing since glasses, imo.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 26, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> my girlfriend has a bunch of pairs of fake ones. fake glasses are the coolest thing since glasses, imo.



does she wear real glasses tho? i feel lame wearing them since i need them o.o but only for far away stuff. i'd invest in contacts and just switch around fake glasses (enid style) but contacts freak me out :/


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 26, 2008)

iPod case glasses FTW?


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> does she wear real glasses tho? i feel lame wearing them since i need them o.o but only for far away stuff. i'd invest in contacts and just switch around fake glasses (enid style) but contacts freak me out :/



lol she doesn't. she just pops them on for fun here and there. i also hate contacts. they make me want to jab myself in the eye. and i usually do, upon putting them in or taking them out.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> iPod case glasses FTW?



holy crap, it's like a reverse monocle! 

reverse monocles are officially the coolest thing since actual monocles.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I love Jen's new glasses. Especially the fact that they're orange... :wubu:



awww shucks, girl. you're too good to me ... and my orange glasses. :happy:

thank ya miss Q!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 27, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i bought fake glasses (lol @ me) cuz i've always been kinda curious about how they would look on me. plus! sometimes it's fun to dress up and be someone you're not. (prob why i also bought fake mustaches)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoever has the nerve to say they're ugly on you isn't worth your time, woman. they're phenomenal and i love 'em. and hey, with shades being as much of a fashion statement as they are, who the hell's to say regular glasses can't be just as important to somebody's style.

fake orrrrr not. hawt, jen. :happy:


----------



## Suze (Mar 27, 2008)

So, what do you do when you're really bored and can't sleep? Take *low quality cam phone pics* and post them on teh intarwebz!!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

cutest blow dryer ever!


----------



## furious styles (Mar 27, 2008)

oh shi-

is that a duck?


----------



## Suze (Mar 27, 2008)

Correct.
I think he's more scary than cute, though.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 27, 2008)

whoa. blow dryer duck will devour your soul.

on second thought, I would like 5 minutes alone with blow dryer duck.


----------



## Suze (Mar 27, 2008)

I would be careful with that thought, mister. This 90s dream machine goes up to 1200 watts!!!:shocked:

plus...if you look close, you can see he/she/it has duck grillz. (kinda)


----------



## furious styles (Mar 27, 2008)

i don't think it has a reverse function, bgb ....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 27, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i don't think it has a reverse function, bgb ....



It's not beastiality if you use a condom?


----------



## Aliena (Mar 27, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.



You're hair looks fabulous! It doesn't look orange at all. Infact, when I saw it I spoke out loud saying, "Oh my God--her hair looks great!"

I'm jealous, since my grays are definitely showing themselves!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> whoa. blow dryer duck will devour your soul.
> 
> on second thought, I would like 5 minutes alone with blow dryer duck.


Would that be an introducktion? :blink: :huh:


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 27, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i just got my first glasses in like ... over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are such a diehard Browns fan, hehe. Bernie Kosar approved this message!!! LOL.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 27, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> whoever has the nerve to say they're ugly on you isn't worth your time, woman. they're phenomenal and i love 'em. and hey, with shades being as much of a fashion statement as they are, who the hell's to say regular glasses can't be just as important to somebody's style.
> 
> fake orrrrr not. hawt, jen. :happy:



awww right back atcha lady. i love your new glasses!!



susieQ said:


> So, what do you do when you're really bored and can't sleep? Take *low quality cam phone pics* and post them on teh intarwebz!!



omg susie is so cute. and that hair dryer, are you serious? i need it in my life.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> So, what do you do when you're really bored and can't sleep? Take *low quality cam phone pics* and post them on teh intarwebz!!



what the hell. attempted duck-blow-dryer rep DENIED.

someone hit her up for me.

looking lovely as always Miss Q. postpixmoreoftenkthx.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 28, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> You are such a diehard Browns fan, hehe. Bernie Kosar approved this message!!! LOL.



damn straight he did! hahahaha

i guess the cool part is that even though i've got to be a four-eyed feller watching the television set for browns games, i'm still doin' that shit in true-to-colors fashion. woo-WOOO.



troubadours said:


> awww right back atcha lady. i love your new glasses!!



aww, shoo jen. thank ya! :wubu:


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 28, 2008)

I just got this one off of my roomy. It's from summer... I've gained since, I wonder what I look like now from that angle? I saw those awesome glasses shots, now I'd getting really excited for my own two new pairs to finally arrive!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.



It looks great! I think you should keep it up!

It must be in the water..I went blonde as well..I'll try to get a picture posted this weekend.


----------



## adasiyan (Mar 29, 2008)

Now, don't laugh... i decided to get what my hairdresser calls a whitegirls afro 
super spiral perm 
I don't think it turned out too bad..





mid blink





and in case anyones interested - the back (not technically showing my face )
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/adasiyan/hair/100_0845.jpg


----------



## vermillion (Mar 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i bought fake glasses (lol @ me) cuz i've always been kinda curious about how they would look on me. plus! sometimes it's fun to dress up and be someone you're not. (prob why i also bought fake mustaches)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have sooooooo many fake glasses!!! I even have plaid ones.
I think they look great on you!


----------



## vermillion (Mar 29, 2008)

ohh i'm so artistic with my phone cam 

View attachment cutiepuie.JPG


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 29, 2008)

ladies all of you look wonderful! Well i just got back from my vacation, i went to georgia to visit family and friends. I had a blast! im going to post some pics i have for now just to share my joy!





this is denise (calaverita) and me on Easter Sunday





this is us again but we were in a different part of georgia by this time, its called lula, georgia





and here i am very happy cuz i hadnt seen my friend since like 7 years or so.... i wanna go back again!!!...lol!

It was a great vacation but its great to be back where i can communicate with my fellow dimmers!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 30, 2008)

In the big red car we like to ride, through the rainbows and the country side...


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 30, 2008)

A couple more...

1. Goofing off at work...(I am on the left)
2. Work Party...(I am on the left) 

View attachment ambcin.jpg


View attachment Melissa005.jpg


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 30, 2008)

fidget555 said:


> A couple more...
> 
> 1. Goofing off at work...(I am on the left)
> 2. Work Party...(I am on the left)




actually #1 and #2 are reversed..but you can probably figure that out...lol


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> In the big red car we like to ride, through the rainbows and the country side...



awwwww! so cute it'll make your head explode into candy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2008)

Stan, I always say this, but I mean it - you have the most beautiful family.

Also, PALM TREES! *SQUEEEEE!*


----------



## intraultra (Mar 30, 2008)

why am i posting this? i just woke up.


----------



## Suze (Mar 30, 2008)

troubadours said:


> awww right back atcha lady. i love your new glasses!!
> 
> 
> 
> omg susie is so cute. and that hair dryer, are you serious? i need it in my life.


I love it but its NOT effective! (We're both flattered. )


cold comfort said:


> what the hell. attempted duck-blow-dryer rep DENIED.
> 
> someone hit her up for me.
> 
> looking lovely as always Miss Q. postpixmoreoftenkthx.



:blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 30, 2008)

intraultra said:


> why am i posting this? i just woke up.


because clearly your first-thing-in-the-morning pictures look absolutely stunning?


----------



## intraultra (Mar 30, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> because clearly your first-thing-in-the-morning pictures look absolutely stunning?



aww thanks


----------



## natesnap (Mar 30, 2008)

Diving the "Mark V", it was friggin sweet. 

View attachment hero shot.jpg


View attachment ladder 2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2008)

Try not to pass out, people! Yep - it's recent pictures of ME!  

View attachment me_river_small.jpg


View attachment me_stjohns_small.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> In the big red car we like to ride, through the rainbows and the country side...




What is that show? The Wiggles? Where was that at?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Try not to pass out, people! Yep - it's recent pictures of ME!
> 
> View attachment 39462
> 
> ...



You're SO beautiful! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> You're SO beautiful! :wubu:




Oh, I beat you down in the arm thread so you pay me back by flirting with other women?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2008)

natesnap said:


> Diving the "Mark V", it was friggin sweet.



So hot... even in old school diving gear.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 30, 2008)

i thought i would continue with the just woke up theme haha... 

View attachment woke up.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> You're SO beautiful! :wubu:



PLUS JUAN!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 31, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> In the big red car we like to ride, through the rainbows and the country side...


I got a few PMs (...one to be exact) mentioning (in a rather terse manner I might add...) that I omitted the "rainbows" and the "countryside" images. So here you go...







The batteries in our camera crapped out just before we got into South Pasadena, so I didn't get any pictures driving through Arroyo Seco (the "countryside"....)

My bad.




Anyhoo...





BothGunsBlazing said:


> awwwww! so cute it'll make your head explode into candy!


This is by far the nicest thing you have ever said to me Mr. Guns. I'll take it as a complement! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Stan, I always say this, but I mean it - you have the most beautiful family...


I always appreciate your complements BBMe!  Actually, this is the second complement indirectly praising Mtnmaiden (my wife...) today. Spanky complemented her earlier... Mtnmaiden was so flattered that she almost posted something.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...Also, PALM TREES! *SQUEEEEE!*



I also like palm trees (except for all the rodents, killer bees and other stuff living in them...) I photograph them often.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is that show? The Wiggles? Where was that at?



The Wiggles are an Australian children's entertainment group (their show is on the Disney Channel, but their shows are independent of Disney.) We saw them play at the Nokia Theatre in downtown L.A.

Here are a couple of video clips...

Quack, Quack, Quack, Cock a Doodle Do

Junior playing air guitar (She's getting the moves down... actual playing technique is her weakness.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 31, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Try not to pass out, people! Yep - it's recent pictures of ME!
> 
> View attachment 39462
> 
> ...


It looks like you had a wonderful and relaxing day BBMe. Beautiful pictures!

Kudos to all the other pictures also!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 31, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Try not to pass out, people! Yep - it's recent pictures of ME!
> 
> View attachment 39462
> 
> ...





You are lovely. I love these pics.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 31, 2008)

fake homecoming dance thing at the bar, friend lost queen by 5 votes, hence the sourpuss. 

let's see if dims continues to shrink my regular-size pictures to tinysize when i upload them.

edit: yep! 

View attachment homo2.jpg


View attachment homo3.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 31, 2008)

elle camino said:


> fake homecoming dance thing at the bar, friend lost queen by 5 votes, hence the sourpuss.
> 
> let's see if dims continues to shrink my regular-size pictures to tinysize when i upload them.
> 
> edit: yep!



damn Abby, you've got such an adorable lil' smile here. It's like .. it's speaking to me .. saying. love me. or .. like me. oh and I do. :wubu:


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2008)

natesnap said:


> Diving the "Mark V", it was friggin sweet.



Cool get up - _from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea!!_ 
Is that diving suit functional? Are they still being made for serious diving? Isn't that copper helmet heavy/not waterproof? 

Very unusual! Did you know that Conrad SCUBAs? I would love to, but, what can I say - I float like a champ!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 31, 2008)

elle camino said:


> fake homecoming dance thing at the bar, friend lost queen by 5 votes, hence the sourpuss.
> 
> let's see if dims continues to shrink my regular-size pictures to tinysize when i upload them.
> 
> edit: yep!



You and your friend are like hot 'n' stuff. :wubu:


----------



## natesnap (Mar 31, 2008)

Risible said:


> Cool get up - _from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea!!_
> Is that diving suit functional? Are they still being made for serious diving? Isn't that copper helmet heavy/not waterproof?
> 
> Very unusual! Did you know that Conrad SCUBAs? I would love to, but, what can I say - I float like a champ!



The suit above is very functional and they are still being used today because they're so reliable. The helmet itself weighs about 35 pounds and the suit altogether weighs about 200 pounds. The suit remains waterproof by having a constant flow of positive air pressure to push water out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2008)

natesnap said:


> The suit above is very functional and they are still being used today because they're so reliable. The helmet itself weighs about 35 pounds and the suit altogether weighs about 200 pounds. The suit remains waterproof by having a constant flow of positive air pressure to push water out.




Why did you choose to wear this suit instead of a conventional diving suit?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 31, 2008)

elle camino said:


> fake homecoming dance thing at the bar, friend lost queen by 5 votes, hence the sourpuss.
> 
> let's see if dims continues to shrink my regular-size pictures to tinysize when i upload them.
> 
> edit: yep!



If you ever need a personal tag line---Elle Camino: Spider necklace and a great rack.

And your brows are looking so effing good. I'm telling you....give some thoughtto my idea about becoming a West Coast Frederic Fekkai of Eyebrows. You can even eventually market your own "Elle Camino" eyebrow gel or tweezers or something.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2008)

All artsy n' shit.

I was just burning up the last pics on the roll of film, and I kinda liked the lighting in the bathroom at the hotel.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.



Girlie, that is so damn cute!! It's not anywhere near orange, and you have the "AM-whispy-bangs" that you wanted!  I love it, cute as a bug in a rug.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> All artsy n' shit.
> 
> I was just burning up the last pics on the roll of film, and I kinda liked the lighting in the bathroom at the hotel.




Oh my......... how YOU doing? :batting:


----------



## troubadours (Mar 31, 2008)

:3


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 1, 2008)

We have such amazingly beautiful woman on this board! I love it! 


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Try not to pass out, people! Yep - it's recent pictures of ME!
> 
> View attachment 39462
> 
> ...


You look so happy and peaceful at the same time hun. I really love these pics of you. 


Fairest Epic said:


> i thought i would continue with the just woke up theme haha...


I want to look as good as you when I wake up! *jealous*


elle camino said:


> fake homecoming dance thing at the bar, friend lost queen by 5 votes, hence the sourpuss.
> 
> let's see if dims continues to shrink my regular-size pictures to tinysize when i upload them.
> 
> edit: yep!


Elle, I love ya. You have that cheeky smirk that makes hearts melt.


----------



## tattooU (Apr 1, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> And your brows are looking so effing good. I'm telling you....give some thoughtto my idea about becoming a West Coast Frederic Fekkai of Eyebrows. You can even eventually market your own "Elle Camino" eyebrow gel or tweezers or something.



This is an excellent point. i'm only 3 hours south, i'd make that monthly pilgrimage!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> We have such amazingly beautiful woman on this board! I love it!
> 
> You look so happy and peaceful at the same time hun. I really love these pics of you.
> 
> ...



haha i was glaring at the one who took the photo! rawr! haha...i'm not a morning person...

you look much better i'm sure...plus youre probably much nicer!
haha


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 1, 2008)

Me and Ava not doing what you think we're doing.


----------



## natesnap (Apr 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why did you choose to wear this suit instead of a conventional diving suit?



Just part of a tradition here at my school called "Lightweight Appreciation". We dive it to brag a little bit and see what diving was like back in the day. Safe to say I appreciate what we have now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Me and Ava not doing what you think we're doing.



The two of you make such a delightful looking couple


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2008)

natesnap said:


> Just part of a tradition here at my school called "Lightweight Appreciation". We dive it to brag a little bit and see what diving was like back in the day. Safe to say I appreciate what we have now.



I'm sure.....but it did make for a cool picture


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 1, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Me and Ava not doing what you think we're doing.



Aren't you two about to make sweet love all cowboy western style over there yonder? 

But in all seriousness, you two are a great couple.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

jamie said:


> I got a wild hair this week and decided that I needed to get rid of my gray hair and visited my Dottie to get it fixed. The result was much lighter than I had imagined, wanted and ever had. I am still trying to adjust to it..and see if I am going to keep it. My fear - is that my hair is truly orange and no one is telling me. Sometimes people are too nice.



Lovely pic, tater!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my......... how YOU doing? :batting:



hahah that's exactly what i was thinking when i saw his pic too 


Troubadours - sooo cute in that pic  

Les Toil - you both look sooo cute and happy  ACE


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 3, 2008)

Me - hanging around before seeing Jill Scott a couple weekends ago... 

View attachment Photo 54.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me - hanging around before seeing Jill Scott a couple weekends ago...




OoOOo I luvs me some Jill Scott- a few songs of hers anyway. I'm living my life like it's Golden 


Ashmamma- you are always so beautiful


----------



## mossystate (Apr 3, 2008)

a snapshot from a Flip video camera..ummm, the quality of the videos are crap, so, this should really show off my allergy eyes..* bats lashes *.. 

View attachment snap.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 3, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me - hanging around before seeing Jill Scott a couple weekends ago...



Absolutely beautiful, Ashmamma!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOo I luvs me some Jill Scott- a few songs of hers anyway. I'm living my life like it's Golden
> 
> 
> Ashmamma- you are always so beautiful





Sugar Magnolia said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Ashmamma!



Thanks, ladies! 

And GEF -- Jill is badass, for real!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 4, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me - hanging around before seeing Jill Scott a couple weekends ago...




so pretty


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 4, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to put these, but I wanted to show my cool new glasses! I've waited almost 6 years to update them, so yay! 

First my purple plastic frames for every day wear and at the computer:










Then my Half-frame more "formal" glasses, with sillier pose.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 4, 2008)

loving the formal + silly contrast  beautiful pics!


----------



## Jane (Apr 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> a snapshot from a Flip video camera..ummm, the quality of the videos are crap, so, this should really show off my allergy eyes..* bats lashes *..



That picture looks so much like my college roommate....geez Mossy.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> That picture looks so much like my college roommate....geez Mossy.



I love things like that. Seeing yourself in other people, or, like this, a trigger...a blast from the past...cool stuff.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I love things like that. Seeing yourself in other people, or, like this, a trigger...a blast from the past...cool stuff.



I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE YOU WITHOUT YOUR FINGER IN YOUR NOSE.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 4, 2008)

Not the most flattering picture of me, but at least you can see what I've been up to today!

View attachment mebeah.jpeg


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 4, 2008)

Going to the beach is loads of fun, BigBeautifulMe! "Not" flattering my ass, you look fantastic. And relaxed. 
If you were to add approximately 1000 people into that picture of yours, you'd have South Florida beaches. I don't dig populated beaches... otherwise I might have gone today, too.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> a snapshot from a Flip video camera..ummm, the quality of the videos are crap, so, this should really show off my allergy eyes..* bats lashes *..



A lovely photo. Not allergy eyes at all. No, quite the dreamy look. Perhaps thinking faraway thoughts. Or maybe coming up with the next witty retort for one of these threads!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE YOU WITHOUT YOUR FINGER IN YOUR NOSE.



I've got a finger for you.



runnerman said:


> A lovely photo. Not allergy eyes at all. No, quite the dreamy look. Perhaps thinking faraway thoughts. Or maybe coming up with the next witty retort for one of these threads!



Ok, that response to Spanky was not witty, but, it will do in a pinch.

and..thanky


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> a snapshot from a Flip video camera..ummm, the quality of the videos are crap, so, this should really show off my allergy eyes..* bats lashes *..



Gorsh, Mossything. You sure are purty when you don't have your finger up your nose.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 4, 2008)

Recent pic ... and my all-time favorite photo of my 7-year-old nephew & niece. Well, their cute little chubby bellies, anyway. Story behind that: My mother had a minor surgery done, and we got a bit creative with the marker pen used to outline the cutting area for the surgeon. She had a breast lump removed. We left messages for the surgeon to lift 'em while he was at it, then turned on the kids


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Me, not even a month ago being a total goof at a friends house. I was trying to imitate Micheal Graves with only the supply of her hair clip-ons. And yes, they work on beards too.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 5, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Me, not even a month ago being a total goof at a friends house. I was trying to imitate Micheal Graves with only the supply of her hair clip-ons. And yes, they work on beards too.



Oh, I remember Halloween.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Oh, I remember Halloween.



hahaha BEST pun ever.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 5, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Me, not even a month ago being a total goof at a friends house. I was trying to imitate Micheal Graves with only the supply of her hair clip-ons. And yes, they work on beards too.



cuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

Wait, I just took this like 15 seconds ago, so this is like the fast food of recentness lol.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn. /drool.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> cuuuuuuuuuute




awww thanks :wubu:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Damn. /drool.



You're quite the stunner yourself  :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 5, 2008)

Awww Thanks a lot!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 5, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Wait, I just took this like 15 seconds ago, so this is like the fast food of recentness lol.



*Wow, very handsome, Just look at those eyes!!!! amazing!:wubu:*


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *Wow, very handsome, Just look at those eyes!!!! amazing!:wubu:*



awww thank you .


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 5, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me - hanging around before seeing Jill Scott a couple weekends ago...



wow ash, very beautiful pic!  and you look awesome, from your outfit to your hairdo girl!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 5, 2008)

Taken at work the other day during a rare burst of sunlight through the window...
Mmmm, smudgy make-up. 
:batting:


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

^purdy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Wasn't sure where to put these, but I wanted to show my cool new glasses! I've waited almost 6 years to update them, so yay!



I luvs the new glasses- great photos 



mossystate said:


> a snapshot from a Flip video camera..ummm, the quality of the videos are crap, so, this should really show off my allergy eyes..* bats lashes *..



I luvs my Mossy Thang :wubu:




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Not the most flattering picture of me, but at least you can see what I've been up to today!
> 
> View attachment 39971



I luvs the beach- it is a very nice photo indeed 



BeckaBoo said:


> Taken at work the other day during a rare burst of sunlight through the window...
> Mmmm, smudgy make-up.
> :batting:




You have such beautiful eyes- stunning indeed


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 6, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Taken at work the other day during a rare burst of sunlight through the window...
> Mmmm, smudgy make-up.
> :batting:



Mmmmm, sexy woman!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 6, 2008)

hi folks!!!! hope everyone has had a good weekend! I made a birthday party for a little 14 year old boy and here are some pictures of me.










my friend norma (shes more like my sister) and me...i just noticed how big my mouth is,,,,,haha!


----------



## Gspoon (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh what?! A smiling pic! We can't have that!






There we go, must better!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh my Lord Spoony.....:batting:









Yes, I promise to control myself since you are young enough to date my daughter :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, it is official. I am now the "shrimp" of the family. 

Our grandson Charlie is visiting us this week (for his spring break), and he has grown 3 inches since we last saw him (just 9 months ago). He is now 2+1/2" inches taller than I am! Oy. 

My, how they do grow up fast.  

View attachment spring1.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 6, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Well, it is official. I am now the "shrimp" of the family.
> 
> Our grandson Charlie is visiting us this week (for his spring break), and he has grown 3 inches since we last saw him (just 9 months ago). He is now 2+1/2" inches taller than I am! Oy.
> 
> My, how they do grow up fast.



awww you guys look so cute!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

What a great picture - your grandson is very handsome!



Sandie S-R said:


> Well, it is official. I am now the "shrimp" of the family.
> 
> Our grandson Charlie is visiting us this week (for his spring break), and he has grown 3 inches since we last saw him (just 9 months ago). He is now 2+1/2" inches taller than I am! Oy.
> 
> My, how they do grow up fast.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 6, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Oh what?! A smiling pic! We can't have that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spoonylicious!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 6, 2008)

gspoon you look like a cousin of mine


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> gspoon you look like a cousin of mine




Yeah.....this is what I was trying to say about Gspoon....he looks like my cousin, too............... :blush:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 6, 2008)

greenie you look like my borgified 2nd cousin then (i guess)

hi cuz!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 6, 2008)

haha i was post 715 here! take that Babe Ruth!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

GEF, you know that's illegal in just about every state... maybe not Kentucky or Alabama...

 J/K


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 6, 2008)

Green lets dance to "Great Balls of Fire"


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> GEF, you know that's illegal in just about every state... maybe not Kentucky or Alabama...
> 
> J/K



But she lives in North Carolina . . .


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Close enough.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^ hehe, what I was thinking myself 


Btw, I suppose SOME people missed my white letter disclaimer in my first post to Spoony........



</innocent> 












Now that we must have thoroughly embarrassed the lad by now...... :doh:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

My point exactly!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 6, 2008)

Gspoon said:


>



Spoony! Thats some shaggy hair hotness right there.  Smile more.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Btw, I suppose SOME people missed my white letter disclaimer in my first post to Spoony........



I'm pretty sure your disclaimer is legal in those states as well...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm pretty sure your disclaimer is legal in those states as well...





At least he just reminds me of my cousin....instead of actually being one 















Am I still going to hell?  :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 6, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> awww you guys look so cute!





ekmanifest said:


> What a great picture - your grandson is very handsome!



Thanks you guys! He is a pretty cute young man, but I'm not biased or anything.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i just got my first glasses in like ... over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You totally look like a hot rock chic in that third photo:smitten:


----------



## Risible (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Well, it is official. I am now the "shrimp" of the family.
> 
> Our grandson Charlie is visiting us this week (for his spring break), and he has grown 3 inches since we last saw him (just 9 months ago). He is now 2+1/2" inches taller than I am! Oy.
> 
> My, how they do grow up fast.



How handsome he is, Sandie! You must be very proud of him!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2008)

Me Semi Shirtless  :blush::bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 10, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Me Semi Shirtless  :blush::bounce:





Great picture...you have a wonderful smile!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Great picture...you have a wonderful smile!



Thank you!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 10, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Well, it is official. I am now the "shrimp" of the family.
> 
> Our grandson Charlie is visiting us this week (for his spring break), and he has grown 3 inches since we last saw him (just 9 months ago). He is now 2+1/2" inches taller than I am! Oy.
> 
> My, how they do grow up fast.



4 MORE YEARS... till legality... wow.. i am a dirty old woman.... LOL


----------



## volatile (Apr 10, 2008)

Taken this past weekend... 

View attachment 067.JPG


View attachment 070.JPG


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 10, 2008)

This is me...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Great picture...you have a wonderful smile!




I agree!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2008)

volatile said:


> Taken this past weekend...



Wow, what a beauty you are! 



braindeadhead said:


> This is me...



What a wonderful view.....the background ain't bad either


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 10, 2008)

braindeadhead said:


> This is me...



meow!

haha


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 10, 2008)

So I, on occasion, bust out my Joe Cocker impersonation. It happens, I admit it...I play "Feelin' Alright" on a loop 56 times and just work it all out.

THIS EVENT IS NOT MEANT TO BE PHOTOGRAPHED BY HUMANOIDS. Needless to say, my reaction when it is consists of:






Ignorance.







Shock.







Blood-curdling fury.







The Rock? 


Anyway, yeah. The lesson here is, for the Joe Cocker impersonation to come out, there needs to be an accompanying, momentous celestial event (or karaoke). Otherwise, this.


ETA: I am, of course, completely unapologetic for the gargantuan proportions of these pictures.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I agree!!



Thank you Green!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 10, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> So I, on occasion, bust out my Joe Cocker impersonation. It happens, I admit it...I play "Feelin' Alright" on a loop 56 times and just work it all out.
> 
> THIS EVENT IS NOT MEANT TO BE PHOTOGRAPHED BY HUMANOIDS. Needless to say, my reaction when it is consists of:
> 
> ...



..:wubu:..


lol


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 10, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> So I, on occasion, bust out my Joe Cocker impersonation. It happens, I admit it...I play "Feelin' Alright" on a loop 56 times and just work it all out.
> 
> THIS EVENT IS NOT MEANT TO BE PHOTOGRAPHED BY HUMANOIDS. Needless to say, my reaction when it is consists of:
> 
> ...



Whoa, you totally look like Bruce Campbell there in the face.

and for this alone. I would hit it.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Whoa, you totally look like Bruce Campbell there in the face.
> 
> and for this alone. I would hit it.



I would have to second that! <3


----------



## tattooU (Apr 11, 2008)

i love Bruce Campbell! 

That is all :blush:


----------



## volatile (Apr 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, what a beauty you are!



Thanks!


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Whoa, you totally look like Bruce Campbell there in the face.
> 
> and for this alone. I would hit it.



He's right.... you are so lucky...I wish I looked like Bruce Campbell


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 11, 2008)

volatile said:


> Taken this past weekend...


omg....your eyes are supernatural...and your face.......wow....youre beauty is undeniable...


i mean holy shizzbang!


----------



## volatile (Apr 11, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> omg....your eyes are supernatural...and your face.......wow....youre beauty is undeniable...
> 
> 
> i mean holy shizzbang!



Wow. :blush:

Thank you!


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 12, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> omg....your eyes are supernatural...and your face.......wow....youre beauty is undeniable...
> 
> 
> i mean holy shizzbang!



dude ... can i just butt in here and say i think you just might be the fucking NICEST chick on this forum? honestly ... that's so awesome.

rep for you, sweet thang. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 12, 2008)

A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 12, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.



You remind me of a beautiful mermaid...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 12, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.



Not that you EVER take a bad picture Sasha, but this is incredible. Is it being published someplace or were you just shooting for fun?

Beautiful.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Not that you EVER take a bad picture Sasha, but this is incredible. Is it being published someplace or were you just shooting for fun?
> 
> Beautiful.



It's Sasha .. I sort of imagine it being a casual "hey, look over here for a second" and out of nowhere you just see her rise up all slow motion like .. y'know, her hair all wavey and she goes "what .. I just woke up" and than a picture is taken and THAT is the result.

gooorgeous!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 12, 2008)

Taken last night:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 12, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> You remind me of a beautiful mermaid...


I saw what you wrote and automatically heard The Little Mermaid in my head. "Part of that....wooooooooorld."


LoveBHMS said:


> Not that you EVER take a bad picture Sasha, but this is incredible. Is it being published someplace or were you just shooting for fun?
> 
> Beautiful.


Thanks  The full picture of this will probably end up on my site. As there are many of these pics. For some I stood in the middle of a crowded street in Paris wearing rather revealing clothing. 


BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's Sasha .. I sort of imagine it being a casual "hey, look over here for a second" and out of nowhere you just see her rise up all slow motion like .. y'know, her hair all wavey and she goes "what .. I just woke up" and than a picture is taken and THAT is the result.
> 
> gooorgeous!


Yes.... thats exactly what happened.


----------



## volatile (Apr 12, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.



Beautiful! I'm sure the other are as well, I hope you share them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Taken last night:



Wow, you're so lovely


----------



## runnerman (Apr 13, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.




Both Guns' comment about rising up in slow motion got me thinking. 

Is Sasha a new Venus, rising up from the sea (okay, the Seine) on her shell? 

View attachment of=50,590,369[1].jpeg


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, you're so lovely



Aww, thank you!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 13, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Taken last night:



Oh damn, foxy redhead alert, super gorgeous. :wubu:





BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.



Sasha, stunning as always, a beautiful woman enhanced by an amazing photographer. 
Sizzling hot girl.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.



wow sash, you look absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me - hanging around before seeing Jill Scott a couple weekends ago...



Jill Scott is amazing. Ashmamma is super hot. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## samoacookie (Apr 13, 2008)

Sasha - That is the hottest picture ever!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 13, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Taken last night:



Pretty lady!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

Random pictures from this weekend...

1.) Me and the little girl I babysit alot at her brother's baseball game.





2.) My sister and me wearing our stunna shades. 





3.) My sister and me, without our sunglasses.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Random pictures from this weekend...
> 
> 1.) Me and the little girl I babysit alot at her brother's baseball game.
> 
> ...




Oh wow....wonderful photos! You and your sister are both gorgeous ladies


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Random pictures from this weekend...
> 
> 1.) Me and the little girl I babysit alot at her brother's baseball game.
> 
> ...



You're lucky... you can wear shades. Shades would TOTALLY boost my awesomeness factor!

And you're hot... and your sister is too...


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Random pictures from this weekend...
> 
> 1.) Me and the little girl I babysit alot at her brother's baseball game.
> 
> ...


 

Such pretty girls.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Me "vamping" for the camera just this past Thursday (hey I get bored)
View attachment P040708175552.jpg

Me and my blowpop that same day. For some bizarre reason I'm all red looking
View attachment P040708182951.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 14, 2008)

Seriously thank you everyone for your kind words! It was a long day of shooting that day. But I think all in all it turned out to be worth it in the end. Thanks everyone. 





Gingembre said:


> Taken last night:


HOTNESS! Man, I wish you would have joined the boards earlier when I was there for a while. I would have loved to have met up! Your so beautiful!


SMA413 said:


> Random pictures from this weekend...
> 
> 1.) Me and the little girl I babysit alot at her brother's baseball game.
> 
> ...



I love the pics of you and your sister. You guys look very cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Me "vamping" for the camera just this past Thursday (hey I get bored)
> View attachment 40589
> 
> Me and my blowpop that same day. For some bizarre reason I'm all red looking
> View attachment 40590



Mellie, you have some beautiful, smoldering eyes and lovely long hair :wubu:  









*Gets ready with her big...........tweezers* :batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mellie, you have some beautiful, smoldering eyes and lovely long hair :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwww...thanks, gorgeous! You know I'm madly in love with.........your tweezers! :batting:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Me "vamping" for the camera just this past Thursday (hey I get bored)
> View attachment 40589
> 
> Me and my blowpop that same day. For some bizarre reason I'm all red looking
> View attachment 40590



Hottie! :kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 14, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HOTNESS! Man, I wish you would have joined the boards earlier when I was there for a while. I would have loved to have met up! Your so beautiful!



Thank you so much! Maybe we will find ourselves in the same country again one day! I am continually amazed by your photos, Sasha - you are stunning! I agree with the mermaid comment about your recent one on here. Gorgeous! :kiss2:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Hottie! :kiss2:



Thank you, my beautiful stalkee. I'll see you outside your window on Thursday...say 6-ish?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Thank you, my beautiful stalkee. I'll see you outside your window on Thursday...say 6-ish?



Works for me, darling! You might just get to see me in my belly dance garb...I'll give you a shimmy or two!  :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Works for me, darling! You might just get to see me in my belly dance garb...I'll give you a shimmy or two!  :wubu:



Oh man...I feel all tingly now. :wubu: Wait...belly dance garb? Pst Pix Plz Kthnx


----------



## djrosered (Apr 14, 2008)

no make up, no comb, no problem... 

View attachment 2264.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 14, 2008)

djrosered said:


> no make up, no comb, no problem...



I'd say so! MEOWWWWWW!! :wubu:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> dude ... can i just butt in here and say i think you just might be the fucking NICEST chick on this forum? honestly ... that's so awesome.
> 
> rep for you, sweet thang. :wubu:



aww youre so sweet thank you!!!

that really makes me feel so much better! i was feeling hella self concious after those posts criticising us noobs for being nooby....

so thank you!!!!
*hug* (if i may?) 
hee hee


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 14, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.



you know i always think youre stunning, but this one...wowza....go go gadget hot stuff...sheesh woman




Gingembre said:


> Taken last night:



i think the best word for this picture of you is lovely...




SMA413 said:


> Random pictures from this weekend...
> 
> 1.) Me and the little girl I babysit alot at her brother's baseball game.
> 
> ...



hey gorgeous! you really remind me of an old friend of mine named desiree...

youre beautiful! i love your smile!


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 14, 2008)

djrosered said:


> no make up, no comb, no problem...


no problem indeed 



CAMellie said:


> belly dance garb? Pst Pix Plz Kthnx


This, this, 1000x this.



CAMellie said:


> Me "vamping" for the camera just this past Thursday (hey I get bored)
> View attachment 40589
> 
> Me and my blowpop that same day. For some bizarre reason I'm all red looking
> View attachment 40590


hehe you said blowpop

lookin good


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Me "vamping" for the camera just this past Thursday (hey I get bored)
> View attachment 40589
> 
> Me and my blowpop that same day. For some bizarre reason I'm all red looking
> View attachment 40590



Awooga! Hot mama! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.


*
that is a truly amazing photograph, just WOW!!!!!!!*:batting:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Me "vamping" for the camera just this past Thursday (hey I get bored)
> View attachment 40589
> 
> Me and my blowpop that same day. For some bizarre reason I'm all red looking
> View attachment 40590



breathe daingit !!!! *second pic --- you do look quite red in the face* :shocked:
both, still nice pictures. 




cool pics, Mellie!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 15, 2008)

k sorry about the big pic (2 lazy 2 resize)
but i just gotta show off my ~*StUNnA sHaDes*~


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 15, 2008)

Troubadours, I LOVE those shades!
Also, you are absolutely STUNNING! 
x


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> k sorry about the big pic (2 lazy 2 resize)
> but i just gotta show off my ~*StUNnA sHaDes*~


Oh, I'm sorry, were there sunglasses in that pic?


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 15, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Troubadours, I LOVE those shades!
> Also, you are absolutely STUNNING!
> x



isnt she though? i mean for serious!?!?! 
she is the shizz bang!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 15, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, were there sunglasses in that pic?


All I saw was booooooooooooooobs


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2008)

That makes two of us.  And probably many, many more of us that are lurking. LOL


----------



## furious styles (Apr 15, 2008)

kanye glasses

oh no


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> k sorry about the big pic (2 lazy 2 resize)
> but i just gotta show off my ~*StUNnA sHaDes*~



KANYEEZY GLASSES! lol 
Dang! Doom beat me to it!
And yes: Nice boobs. lol


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> k sorry about the big pic (2 lazy 2 resize)
> but i just gotta show off my ~*StUNnA sHaDes*~



Those shades are HIDEOUS.

Then again, I have no fashion sense, so whatever.

Also, nice boobs.

ETA: Yes, I was so distracted by the shades that I almost didn't notice them.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 15, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> isnt she though? i mean for serious!?!?!
> she is the shizz bang!



Yes....completely delicious! As, infact, are you Miss Epic! Your avatar is the cutest picture ever


----------



## troubadours (Apr 15, 2008)

THX EVERYONE. i didnt intend to make my boobs look that big but i'm not complaining~


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 16, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Yes....completely delicious! As, infact, are you Miss Epic! Your avatar is the cutest picture ever




aww thanks...although i have to admit i'm slightly jealous of your lovely boobage!
haha hubba hubba!


----------



## mango (Apr 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> k sorry about the big pic (2 lazy 2 resize)
> but i just gotta show off my ~*StUNnA sHaDes*~



*Troubs' future's so bright, she's gotta wear shades!

*


----------



## vermillion (Apr 16, 2008)

me and my band....before two gallons of white russians 

View attachment SOULAPART.JPG


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> hehe you said blowpop
> 
> lookin good



Thank you, kind sir! :bow:



bmann0413 said:


> Awooga! Hot mama! :wubu:



June 20th 2010, babe 



swamptoad said:


> breathe daingit !!!! *second pic --- you do look quite red in the face* :shocked:
> both, still nice pictures.
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww...thanks, little bro


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> All artsy n' shit.
> 
> I was just burning up the last pics on the roll of film, and I kinda liked the lighting in the bathroom at the hotel.




I know I'm late to the party, but tell me again...why are you still single?

Why???


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 16, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> aww thanks...although i have to admit i'm slightly jealous of your lovely boobage!
> haha hubba hubba!



It's all about the right bra and a good camera angle - they're really not that impressive! 

Troubs - the shades are way better on you than Kanye.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but tell me again...why are you still single?
> 
> Why???



I'd guess that it's mostly due to the fact that I'm an asshole, actually.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> k sorry about the big pic (2 lazy 2 resize)
> but i just gotta show off my ~*StUNnA sHaDes*~




Jen, you are just effing hot.

That is all.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 16, 2008)

tis me :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

Pookie said:


> tis me :blush:



You have the most amazing eyes! Very beautiful.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 16, 2008)

Pookie said:


> tis me :blush:




Pookie I love this pic of you. Adoreable.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> k sorry about the big pic (2 lazy 2 resize)
> but i just gotta show off my ~*StUNnA sHaDes*~




I know we're both girls, but I will have your baby. Wow!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 16, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A pic taken by Velvet in Paris.



This belongs in a museum. It reminds me of paintings I've seen by the great masters. Truly spectacular!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 16, 2008)

My batteries are dead, so I had to take t3h crap webcam pic. It'll suffice I guess.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> My batteries are dead, so I had to take t3h crap webcam pic. It'll suffice I guess.




*stung by the hotness* :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 16, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> My batteries are dead, so I had to take t3h crap webcam pic. It'll suffice I guess.




Meow baby, meow


----------



## Gspoon (Apr 16, 2008)

vermillion said:


> me and my band....before two gallons of white russians



Metal Band?! \m/>_<\m/ Fuggin Slayer?!

Awesome pic


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> All artsy n' shit.
> 
> I was just burning up the last pics on the roll of film, and I kinda liked the lighting in the bathroom at the hotel.





ok i adore your hair!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 17, 2008)

Thought I'd show off my straight hair (and then it was sunny so I put my "bug" shades on!)


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 17, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Thought I'd show off my straight hair (and then it was sunny so I put my "bug" shades on!)



arent you just a cutie


----------



## Mini (Apr 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'd guess that it's mostly due to the fact that I'm an asshole, actually.



I've taught you well.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2008)

Mini said:


> I've taught you well.



You've definitely helped to refine my style, but I've been an asshole for far longer than I've known you.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> My batteries are dead, so I had to take t3h crap webcam pic. It'll suffice I guess.



And once again, you look better than I... How did you get so cool?!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> My batteries are dead, so I had to take t3h crap webcam pic. It'll suffice I guess.



*AWW, Jon you look so handsome as usual! and the pic is fine, i can still see your sexiness...*


----------



## Shosh (Apr 18, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> My batteries are dead, so I had to take t3h crap webcam pic. It'll suffice I guess.



Ooh! very nicey nicey.:kiss2:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 19, 2008)

...you leave Naomi with a chocolate fountain! I play face painting with it! hehe:eat2:

View attachment ABCD0001 (5).JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 19, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ...you leave Naomi with a chocolate fountain! I play face painting with it! hehe:eat2:


*lick* lol


----------



## Gspoon (Apr 19, 2008)

Jon: You look like pure awesome ownage!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ...you leave Naomi with a chocolate fountain! I play face painting with it! hehe:eat2:
> 
> View attachment 40899



I bet your boogers were chocolatey! lol


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 20, 2008)

Naomi - your eyelashes look AMAZING in that photo!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ...you leave Naomi with a chocolate fountain! I play face painting with it! hehe:eat2:
> 
> View attachment 40899



cuttte ....:batting: 

thanks for sharing sweetie


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 20, 2008)

I know a look a little bit tired LoooL..








I want to see hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii to all my friends around here... 

Hugs, :wubu:
Dark_Hart


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> I know a look a little bit tired LoooL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy bajeebers!! Look at that mouth! :smitten: Very nice!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 20, 2008)

I have not posted a pic in a while...so here's a couple taken last night after my sorority's Alumnae banquet when we went to the bar, I got drunk and posted ridiculous things on Myspace, Facebook and this esteemed board...lol


My *little sister* Lindsay and I. 
View attachment Me and Lindsay.jpg


The other three are just pics of me at the bar in my new Torrid tube top! 

View attachment Me At Fat Jacks 1.jpg


View attachment Me At Fat Jacks 2.jpg


View attachment Me At Fat Jacks 3.jpg



Have a great day!


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 20, 2008)

Even I would wear that Torrid tube top; that's how awesome it is! 
And naturally you look wonderful.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 20, 2008)

Hiya, Dark, It's been a while. Lookin' handsome as ever. Have a wonderful day. :wubu:





Dark_Hart said:


> I know a look a little bit tired LoooL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I have not posted a pic in a while...so here's a couple taken last night after my sorority's Alumnae banquet when we went to the bar, I got drunk and posted ridiculous things on Myspace, Facebook and this esteemed board...lol
> 
> 
> My *little sister* Lindsay and I.
> ...


 I love this top I was looking at it the other day an am sooooooooooooo gonna order it! Fabulous hehe!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 20, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> *lick* lol



*Wipes nose* hehe 



bmann0413 said:


> I bet your boogers were chocolatey! lol



I dont know I didnt try them but I promise next time I will just for you Lloyd! hehe



Gingembre said:


> Naomi - your eyelashes look AMAZING in that photo!



MaxFactor Masterpiece Max Mascara! LOVE IT! An thanks 



Dark_Hart said:


> cuttte ....:batting:
> 
> thanks for sharing sweetie



No problemo...thank YOU for sharing your pic with us!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> I know a look a little bit tired LoooL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tired possibly....totally HAWT...most definately! WOW!

:smitten:


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 20, 2008)

Woah! First new glasses...now a HAIRCUT? My god this must be a landmark makeover year for me! Not only that..but I've been really amping up the summer wardrobe too this weekend! You can't really tell in the photos I took, but the hairdresser got my hair back to it's natural dark blond color, but with a little bit of rust tint, just to step it up. What do you think? It's the shortest my hair has been since I was a kid! Summery?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Woah! First new glasses...now a HAIRCUT? My god this must be a landmark makeover year for me! Not only that..but I've been really amping up the summer wardrobe too this weekend! You can't really tell in the photos I took, but the hairdresser got my hair back to it's natural dark blond color, but with a little bit of rust tint, just to step it up. What do you think? It's the shortest my hair has been since I was a kid! Summery?




I love the changes- very pretty indeed


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you!! I'm excited to show people my new look. Every now and then you just need CHANGE.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 20, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Even I would wear that Torrid tube top; that's how awesome it is!
> And naturally you look wonderful.



Thank you


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> I know a look a little bit tired LoooL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hubba hubba!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 20, 2008)

MsGreenLantern - your new glasses are great!
The hair color really suits you, and it does indeed look nice and summery!
I just went a little shorter for warmer weather, too. It makes ya feel good to have a change every now and then - you're right!


----------



## mango (Apr 21, 2008)

*Taken yesteday at Rice to Riches in Little Italy.







*


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 21, 2008)

mango said:


> *Taken yesteday at Rice to Riches in Little Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahahhaahahahaha.... that's awesome.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 21, 2008)

mango said:


> *Taken yesteday at Rice to Riches in Little Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are a quality gentleman!!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 21, 2008)

never has the name of a food captured so elegantly the essence of countless female dimmers' private fantasies ...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 21, 2008)

with lime!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 21, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> with lime!



yes, no less.


----------



## Suze (Apr 21, 2008)

ok so i got my hair did.
i actually went twice because i needed a specific product. unfortunately, my hairdresser decided there & then to cut me even shorter, so now I basically look like a boy:blink: 

can't wait until it grows back!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ok so i got my hair did.
> i actually went twice because i needed a specific product. unfortunately, my hairdresser decided there & then to cut me even shorter, so now I basically look like a boy:blink:
> 
> can't wait until it grows back!



look amazing with short or long hair :wubu: 

thanks for sharing 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Holy bajeebers!! Look at that mouth! :smitten: Very nice!





mimosa said:


> Hiya, Dark, It's been a while. Lookin' handsome as ever. Have a wonderful day. :wubu:





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Tired possibly....totally HAWT...most definately! WOW!
> 
> :smitten:





HollyGirl said:


> Hubba hubba!




im lost for words :wubu: :wubu: 

thank you all so much for your sweet comments :batting: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Tad (Apr 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ok so i got my hair did.
> i actually went twice because i needed a specific product. unfortunately, my hairdresser decided there & then to cut me even shorter, so now I basically look like a boy:blink:
> 
> can't wait until it grows back!



Ummm, if boys looked like that, a lot more guys would be bi  

You look cute as a button, and all girl.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ok so i got my hair did.
> i actually went twice because i needed a specific product. unfortunately, my hairdresser decided there & then to cut me even shorter, so now I basically look like a boy:blink:
> 
> can't wait until it grows back!



You are such a cutie! I think the cut is cute!


----------



## Suze (Apr 21, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> look amazing with short or long hair :wubu:
> 
> thanks for sharing
> 
> ...





edx said:


> Ummm, if boys looked like that, a lot more guys would be bi
> 
> You look cute as a button, and all girl.





ashmamma84 said:


> You are such a cutie! I think the cut is cute!



Aww...I’m glad you guys approve. :happy: 
I’ve been feeling a bit self conscious about it. One of my cousins told me my new cut makes me look like a communist. :blink: I mean, wtf is up with THAT??

I hope I can learn to like it. I'm just not used to having so little hair.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


>




Grooooovyyyy background, Bay-bee


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 22, 2008)

hey everyone! ive been gone for a tiny while but im back and just wanted to say hello to everyone on this thread! gosh, i missed it! anyhow i made my mom a b-day party, we celebrated her 51st b-day! and then the next day we headed to the island at night, it was a great night at the beach. anyhow its great to be back!





my mom and me on her b-day!





ME!!!!










My brother and i chiilin at the Beach!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 22, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey everyone! ive been gone for a tiny while but im back and just wanted to say hello to everyone on this thread! gosh, i missed it! anyhow i made my mom a b-day party, we celebrated her 51st b-day! and then the next day we headed to the island at night, it was a great night at the beach. anyhow its great to be back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I wasn't invited... I'm hurt. 

You still look amazing though!


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 22, 2008)

_*OMG!!! If you come to NJ next weekend....could I entice you to bring some rice pudding from there with you???? Pleeeeaaassseee?????*_



mango said:


> *Taken yesteday at Rice to Riches in Little Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ok so i got my hair did.
> i actually went twice because i needed a specific product. unfortunately, my hairdresser decided there & then to cut me even shorter, so now I basically look like a boy:blink:
> 
> can't wait until it grows back!



no way in heck a boy could be as sexyyy as that!!!

if a boy could look anything as hot or as cute as you mr. jackson's approach would be justifiable!

you look effin adorable darlin!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 24, 2008)

Its summer!! This picture is of me in a shiny gold bikini at Battery Park just this weekend for a documentary. I can honestly say that we caused quite a commotion. The Statue of Liberty is in the background
Hope you enjoy!
Ms. J 

View attachment goldbikinifullbodyshot1.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 24, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Its summer!! This picture is of me in a shiny gold bikini at Battery Park just this weekend for a documentary. I can honestly say that we caused quite a commotion. The Statue of Liberty is in the background
> Hope you enjoy!
> Ms. J



thats way cute!
and the gold suit makes you look very awesome! sets off your tan perfectly.

and i bet you made a big commotion! its not hard when your that lovely! 

what documentary was it? i want to see this!:bow:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 24, 2008)

mango said:


> *Taken yesteday at Rice to Riches in Little Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the best photo ever!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 24, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> thats way cute!
> and the gold suit makes you look very awesome! sets off your tan perfectly.
> 
> and i bet you made a big commotion! its not hard when your that lovely!
> ...



Its a documentary about www.bigmoves.org
Its still shooting and stuff, but will be out before you know it.

The shots were about getting peoples reaction to me being out and not caring about their gawking at me. Honestly, I would still be in long sleeved shirts in summer if I hadn't gained body confidence.


----------



## imfree (Apr 24, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Its summer!! This picture is of me in a shiny gold bikini at Battery Park just this weekend for a documentary. I can honestly say that we caused quite a commotion. The Statue of Liberty is in the background
> Hope you enjoy!
> Ms. J



****************no words available*********************


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Its summer!! This picture is of me in a shiny gold bikini at Battery Park just this weekend for a documentary. I can honestly say that we caused quite a commotion. The Statue of Liberty is in the background
> Hope you enjoy!
> Ms. J



Yet another reason to visit NYC.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Its summer!! This picture is of me in a shiny gold bikini at Battery Park just this weekend for a documentary. I can honestly say that we caused quite a commotion. The Statue of Liberty is in the background
> Hope you enjoy!
> Ms. J



*Great pic Janie!!

*


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Alright, sorry about the blurry-ness my camera was acting up, but heres my nerdy side.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I would have to second that! <3


You know, the more I think about it. I really think I am gay for Bruce Campbell.



tattooU said:


> i love Bruce Campbell!
> 
> That is all :blush:


You know, the more I think about it. I really think I am gay for Bruce Campbell.



braindeadhead said:


> He's right.... you are so lucky...I wish I looked like Bruce Campbell


You know, the more I think about it. I really think I am gay for Bruce Campbell.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Alright, sorry about the blurry-ness my camera was acting up, but heres my nerdy side.



Jeepers, you have glasses too! :smitten: *fans self*


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Jeepers, you have glasses too! :smitten: *fans self*




aww  yeah, i usually wear contacts, but i've decided to let my eyes breathe a little while so i've worn my glasses recently.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 25, 2008)

Aww my stalker is very cute!!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> aww  yeah, i usually wear contacts, but i've decided to let my eyes breathe a little while so i've worn my glasses recently.



Glasses rock! Contacts make my eyes hurt after, like, 8 hours anyway so I only really wear mine on the odd night out. I've got 6 months supply of dailes that I think are gonna last me about 5 years!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> You know, the more I think about it. I really think I am gay for Bruce Campbell.
> 
> 
> You know, the more I think about it. I really think I am gay for Bruce Campbell.
> ...



From things you've said on this, and another, thread....I'm starting to think you really are gay for Bruce Campbell. :huh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

In case no one had noticed. 

I am the prince of FAs. Seriously. So I went ahead and made it known. Tonight. Everyone in my town shall know of this. 

Ways to proclaim you are the PRINCE OF FAS.

1. Youtube - How to make paper crown. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpCekXIra1g

2. MAKE SAID PAPER CROWN.

3. Booyah.

Although, last but not fuckin' least. Make sure that you are the prince first. 






I am stylin'


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 25, 2008)

you're brillant, and fucking beautiful


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

all hail da prince.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 26, 2008)

Recent pictures of me on my birthday... and you finally get to see a picture of me without my glasses on!  

View attachment awesome_me.jpg


View attachment bigshot.jpg


View attachment twohat.jpg


View attachment lookingood.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

aww! happy late birthday bmann!








at the Denver Museum of Science and History. awesome place... spent like 5 hours walking around.






and my new crazy bird lady look...lol. you can see my piercing!


----------



## Oona (Apr 26, 2008)

*I sneak pictures when I should be working *​


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 26, 2008)

*We're not worthy *bows* for BothGunsBlazin'*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Recent pictures of me on my birthday... and you finally get to see a picture of me without my glasses on!



Happy Birthday!

I love these pics- best ones of you ever


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> In case no one had noticed.
> 
> I am the prince of FAs. Seriously. So I went ahead and made it known. Tonight. Everyone in my town shall know of this.
> 
> ...



Where can I get one? Does it come with a matching T-shirt? Oh, and socks?


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> In case no one had noticed.
> 
> I am the prince of FAs. Seriously. So I went ahead and made it known. Tonight. Everyone in my town shall know of this.
> 
> ...



sir ... that's some mighty fiiiiiine paper-crafting skills you've got there.

i AM impressed. :bow:


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 26, 2008)

Wed night the girls from out Girls Night out evening at work(teens) decided that they wanted to see what it would look like if I had straight hair. SO they got the natural curl out and this is the result(forgive the stunned look on my face a pic taken not ready and after a ten hour day)


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 26, 2008)

Try again here it is with the pic. 

View attachment straight front.JPG


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 26, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Try again here it is with the pic.



Ruth, like I said in chat....I absolutely ADORE your hair straightened out! You look amazing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Try again here it is with the pic.




Ruth, you look beautiful. Love that blouse you have on, too


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Although, last but not fuckin' least. Make sure that you are the prince first.
> 
> 
> 
> I am stylin'


 

Quit being so damned cute, geez


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> In case no one had noticed.
> 
> I am the prince of FAs. Seriously. So I went ahead and made it known. Tonight. Everyone in my town shall know of this.
> 
> ...



an FA prince? So, if you are an FA prince, then Conrad is the FA king?
Discuss.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2008)

Potentially. I mean, one does need a hat. It's all about the paper crown. That is basically it. I can tell you right now, I am the only one on this forum who has a crown that says FA on it, just sayin' 

Anyone who would like to step up and prove me wrong can do so, but I seriously doubt it!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 27, 2008)

and, because i feel it bears reposting:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Potentially. I mean, one does need a hat. It's all about the paper crown. That is basically it. *I can tell you right now, I am the only one on this forum who has a crown that says FA on it, just sayin' *
> Anyone who would like to step up and prove me wrong can do so, but I seriously doubt it!



*Not anymore!!!* FA PD is what it reads. Stupid lights combined with Blue Hi-liter makes it difficult to read, but I can assure you my crown bears the FA stamp.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> *Not anymore!!!* FA PD is what it reads. Stupid lights combined with Blue Hi-liter makes it difficult to read, but I can assure you my crown bears the FA stamp.



zomg... cant argue with man in uniform.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> zomg... cant argue with man in uniform.



Especially if he's in the men's room taking pictures of himself with a paper crown on.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Especially if he's in the men's room taking pictures of himself with a paper crown on.




yes!

i mean... you can be king! and BGB can be prince???


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 27, 2008)

here i is 

View attachment MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> *Not anymore!!!* FA PD is what it reads. Stupid lights combined with Blue Hi-liter makes it difficult to read, but I can assure you my crown bears the FA stamp.


LOL!!! Im thinking there should be a thread made just for people wanting to take pics of themselves with papercrowns on or any other paper crafted article! lol could be interesting!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> LOL!!! Im thinking there should be a thread made just for people wanting to take pics of themselves with papercrowns on or any other paper crafted article! lol could be interesting!!!




This could be even more catchy than Chia and Borg heads......


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

elle camino said:


> and, because i feel it bears reposting:



Bangs, Boobs and a Boy.

While i can't say that I have actually seen EVERY lady in all of Seattle, yous gotta be in at least the top...2 as far as style and hotness.

Also could your eyebrows be any more perfect? Shit girl...i'm jealous.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 27, 2008)

other Bs of being elle:


beef jerky
belated birthday cards
beehives
breakdancing
bea arthur

also to answer various overnight reps: it's oneathem digital photobooths they have at parties and weddings and crap.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 27, 2008)

woo guys, heres a photo from yest 
like the new top?

View attachment me show off 2.jpg2.jpg


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> here i is



I didn't know Ralph Fiennes was an FA. Cool!!!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> woo guys, heres a photo from yest
> like the new top?



yes, seeing i has a thingy for low cut tops


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 27, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> woo guys, heres a photo from yest
> like the new top?
> 
> View attachment 41395


Pretty Pretty


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> here i is



and wow... there you are!


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2008)

*After referring to this youtube clip, I am now a proud member of the Dims Crown Club.







*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 27, 2008)

mango said:


> *After referring to this youtube clip, I am now a proud member of the Dims Crown Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya! It needs its own thread! lol...I can see this catching on BIG TIME hehe lookin' good Mr


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

I dunno about you guys and the hats, but my FA moustache is coming in quite niceley.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 27, 2008)

mango said:


> *After referring to this youtube clip, I am now a proud member of the Dims Crown Club.
> 
> *



Oh damn Jay, you're looking very regal indeed. 

All hail the fine, Aussie, chubby lovin' King!

:wubu:

Paper crowns rulez!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> I dunno about you guys and the hats, but my FA moustache is coming in quite niceley.



bahahaha
purple sharpie...
for the win!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 27, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> I dunno about you guys and the hats, but my FA moustache is coming in quite niceley.



haha ace!! 

and thanks btw


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> haha ace!!
> 
> and thanks btw



no problemo jen


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> bahahaha
> purple sharpie...
> for the win!



yes yes, purple sharpie, so full of the win lol.


----------



## imfree (Apr 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This could be even more catchy than Chia and Borg heads......



WOW!, GEF, then we'd have ChiaHeads, BorgHeads,
and OrigamiHeads. Sounds like FUN to me!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey guys just wanted to stop by real quick and post some pics and say hello because my internet service is still not working properly and i logg on whenever it works...anyhow i went to the beach this weekend and here are some of the pics i took! hope everyone is enjoying there sunday!!!!










denise(calaverita on dims) and i





my brother and i! i was trying to tan...lol





denise, me and my friend norma!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> woo guys, heres a photo from yest
> like the new top?
> 
> View attachment 41395



I do! I do! Love it- it looks soooo good on you


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 27, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey guys just wanted to stop by real quick and post some pics and say hello because my internet service is still not working properly and i logg on whenever it works...anyhow i went to the beach this weekend and here are some of the pics i took! hope everyone is enjoying there sunday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your sunnies Phoebe!!! Great pics!


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 27, 2008)

mango said:


> *After referring to this youtube clip, I am now a proud member of the Dims Crown Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahah no one can refute this.

IT'S GOOD TO BE THE KING.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 28, 2008)

Maxx in Hats: A Study in the Medium of Photography.


----------



## Tad (Apr 28, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> at the Denver Museum of Science and History. awesome place... spent like 5 hours walking around.



The walking around must agree with you--that is a truly stunning picture of you! But you know, that dinosaur was totally trying to look down your dress (they are like that  )


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 28, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Love your sunnies Phoebe!!! Great pics!



*AWW, Thank you!*:blush:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 28, 2008)

edx said:


> The walking around must agree with you--that is a truly stunning picture of you! But you know, that dinosaur was totally trying to look down your dress (they are like that  )


actually yea... i loved walking around...
when we were there we had been for like ever...and we were kinda bummed because we still didnt see everything...
then we walked on this big outdoor shopping area for at least another 2 hours, and had sushi.

i love walking, and swimming. im pretty active! most of the time others give out way before i do. i marathon shop with straight up insane girls.

*2 cats, 3 godchildren, and a niece help me with that....  *

and thank you! hehehe... i didnt mind the dinos looking down my dress.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 28, 2008)

me with the vlasic pickle duck.







moments after this was taken, he pulled my head back and forcefed me that pickle. trufax.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*you look so cute TROUBADORS!!!!!*:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Apr 28, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I have not posted a pic in a while...so here's a couple taken last night after my sorority's Alumnae banquet when we went to the bar, I got drunk and posted ridiculous things on Myspace, Facebook and this esteemed board...lol
> 
> 
> My *little sister* Lindsay and I.
> ...




That is the cutest top! We don't have that store in Australia.

You look wonderful.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 28, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey guys just wanted to stop by real quick and post some pics and say hello because my internet service is still not working properly and i logg on whenever it works...anyhow i went to the beach this weekend and here are some of the pics i took! hope everyone is enjoying there sunday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely pics Phoebe. You look wonderful.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> moments after this was taken, he pulled my head back and forcefed me that pickle. trufax.



More condemnation of your cuteness.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 28, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> here i is



You can the Heathcliff to my Cathy anytime. :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i seriously hope you have this framed somewhere in your residency. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> moments after this was taken, he pulled my head back and forcefed me that pickle. trufax.




Oh gawd, that's soooo hot..... 



ooooopppppppppppssssssssssss 


wrong window again :doh:


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were giving away free pickles in Union Square? (I can tell the location from the placement of the Whole Foods & Forever 21! I need a life)


----------



## Al Diggy (Apr 29, 2008)

...me... 

View attachment P4120706 fix.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

You look as good as your posts, Al  :bow:


----------



## Al Diggy (Apr 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You look as good as your posts, Al  :bow:



thank u very much...i appreciate the kind words......feel free to write more, lol....


----------



## mimosa (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice, AL.



Al Diggy said:


> ...me...



:


----------



## Al Diggy (Apr 30, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Very nice, AL.
> 
> 
> 
> :



thank you, sweetheart


----------



## kasun (Apr 30, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are the cutest! Hope you enjoyed the pickle


----------



## lalatx (Apr 30, 2008)

So I was bored so I played with some pics on photoshop 

View attachment 2222.JPG


View attachment 3333.JPG


View attachment 4444.JPG


View attachment 5555.JPG


View attachment 6666.JPG


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2008)

Very Pretty!




lalatx said:


> So I was bored so I played with some pics on photoshop


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 30, 2008)

This was taken at a beach in New Bedford at about 3 in the morning last Sunday


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 30, 2008)

I know i look horrible in this photo 






*muah* 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 30, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful pic as always :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2008)

NO WAY! You look amazing in this photo.:wubu:






Dark_Hart said:


> I know i look horrible in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> I know i look horrible in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes... _"horrible"_. I didn't realize it was Opposite Day. 


 :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2008)

Mac goodness at work


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

lalatx said:


> So I was bored so I played with some pics on photoshop



That third one....you remind me of Monique (MossyState) 

That's a good thing  :bow:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 30, 2008)

oh, yeah, horrible . . . that's what I'd call it . . NOT! In the words of SocialBFly - woof!


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lawl!
............


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2008)

lalatx said:


> So I was bored so I played with some pics on photoshop



you're SO cute! i love polka dots!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 30, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Maxx in Hats: A Study in the Medium of Photography.



noiiiice!.....


----------



## bmann0413 (May 1, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, it's a duck? I thought it was a stork! Weird... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (May 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey guys just wanted to stop by real quick and post some pics and say hello because my internet service is still not working properly and i logg on whenever it works...anyhow i went to the beach this weekend and here are some of the pics i took! hope everyone is enjoying there sunday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I can see some hot looking ladies! :wubu:


----------



## Suze (May 1, 2008)

> Maxx in Hats: A Study in the Medium of Photography.





liz (di-va) said:


> noiiiice!.....



i totally neglected to mention Maxx! and that was just because....*erm* your hawtness totally paralyzed me and...:doh:....

nevermind


----------



## Ivy (May 1, 2008)

lalatx said:


> So I was bored so I played with some pics on photoshop



i looove the 3rd picture! so pretty


----------



## Ivy (May 1, 2008)

sometimes i get bored and take pictures of myself. 

View attachment small.jpg


----------



## Ivy (May 1, 2008)

elle camino said:


> and, because i feel it bears reposting:



please move to chicago and be my bff. thanks.


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> sometimes i get bored and take pictures of myself.



Love the pink streaks!


----------



## elle camino (May 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> please move to chicago and be my bff. thanks.


kk. but only if you put out.


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> sometimes i get bored and take pictures of myself.



now that's a beauty.. :blush:

thanks for sharing hun :wubu:


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 1, 2008)

lol You guys look like you're having a blast in like.. every single picture!! Like no posing necessary.. which is just awesome!

two pics from the weekend, one I'm ready for and one I'm not... lol see if you can guess which is which??  

View attachment me on the elevator resize.jpg


View attachment me on the elevator 2 resize.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 1, 2008)

troubadours said:


> me with the vlasic pickle duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Look at the duck!!!!!!! I want I want a .....troubadours!



lalatx said:


> So I was bored so I played with some pics on photoshop



Pretty girlie! 



Dark_Hart said:


> I know i look horrible in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will you marry me?? Please? hehe



Ivy said:


> sometimes i get bored and take pictures of myself.



FAB HAIR! And Specs! 


phatfatgirl said:


> lol You guys look like you're having a blast in like.. every single picture!! Like no posing necessary.. which is just awesome!
> 
> two pics from the weekend, one I'm ready for and one I'm not... lol see if you can guess which is which??



Love the hat! Great pics


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> lol You guys look like you're having a blast in like.. every single picture!! Like no posing necessary.. which is just awesome!
> 
> two pics from the weekend, one I'm ready for and one I'm not... lol see if you can guess which is which??




Wow, really cute


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 1, 2008)

wow.. thanks so much GEF and Missy.. 
GEF I always enjoy your pics! You're a beautiful woman with a warm smile and disposition!


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 2, 2008)

mimosa said:


> NO WAY! You look amazing in this photo.:wubu:





SMA413 said:


> Yes... _"horrible"_. I didn't realize it was Opposite Day.
> 
> 
> :wubu: :blush:





ekmanifest said:


> oh, yeah, horrible . . . that's what I'd call it . . NOT! In the words of SocialBFly - woof!





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Look at the duck!!!!!!! I want I want a .....troubadours!
> 
> 
> 
> Will you marry me?? Please? hehe



Awww!! So nice to see these sweet comments :blush: I hope that I can keep it up but I just haven't been taking pics like I used to. I figure you guys were probably bored with me anyhow. 

*muah* :kiss2:
Dark_Hart


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 2, 2008)

It's a bit blurry but it'll have to suffice. I got all dressed up because i was going to the mall.


----------



## Ash (May 2, 2008)

This photo courtesy of out.of.habit and an amazing view of NYC: 
View attachment IMG_1242.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 2, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This photo courtesy of out.of.habit and an amazing view of NYC:
> View attachment 41704


Pretty lady


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Ivy said:


> sometimes i get bored and take pictures of myself.



I dont know if I have just been completely and totally out of the loop (trust me I have in the real world so it wouldn't suprise me haha) but I haven't noticed the pink beofr. I like it, it looks really good


----------



## supersoup (May 2, 2008)

i saw wicked!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 2, 2008)

Wicked Cute right there.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 2, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i saw wicked!!


Awwwww ur both jus so pretty!!!!! I want to be both of u mixed into one!!!!


----------



## Gingembre (May 2, 2008)

Ashley - that's a lovely photo.

Snuffy - as "make-me-all-flusteredy" as always! :wubu:


----------



## volatile (May 3, 2008)

For some reason I can't view certain photos. 
I just get this...
_Name: IMG_1242.jpg Views: 54 Size: 71.9 KB_
Weird.

these were taken today
big hair and crazy eyes. oh my. 

View attachment 046.JPG


View attachment 056.JPG


----------



## volatile (May 3, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i saw wicked!!



Super cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This photo courtesy of out.of.habit and an amazing view of NYC:
> View attachment 41704



Beautiful smile, lovely Lady


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 3, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i saw wicked!!




I saw Wicked too! Can we be Wicked sisters?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

I didn't know whether to post this in the "worst picture" thread or here. Here finally won out. I'm the one in the red shirt. Hubby rarely takes photos of me when I'm all composed. This picture was taken last Saturday. We were having a birthday party for our young friend Andrea.


~Punkin 

View attachment Prooving a point.jpg


----------



## Crystal (May 4, 2008)

These were taken today during and after a family reunion. 

The wind was horrid, as you can see in the last picture from what looks to be my rockin' 80's hairstyle.

...stupid wind.  

View attachment Resized.jpg


View attachment Resized 2.jpg


View attachment Resized 3.jpg


View attachment Resized 4.jpg


View attachment Resized 5.jpg


----------



## ashley646 (May 4, 2008)

I think this is the first photo I've put on here...


----------



## bmann0413 (May 4, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This photo courtesy of out.of.habit and an amazing view of NYC:
> View attachment 41704



Ashley, you're a doll! :happy:



supersoup said:


> i saw wicked!!



I hope that doesn't make you a wicked person... 



volatile said:


> For some reason I can't view certain photos.
> I just get this...
> _Name: IMG_1242.jpg Views: 54 Size: 71.9 KB_
> Weird.
> ...



You're so cuuuuute... :smitten:



CrystalUT11 said:


> These were taken today during and after a family reunion.
> 
> The wind was horrid, as you can see in the last picture from what looks to be my rockin' 80's hairstyle.
> 
> ...stupid wind.



You are just too adorable... :wubu:


----------



## Crystal (May 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You are just too adorable... :wubu:




Awww. 'Sank yous. :wubu:


----------



## Suze (May 4, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This photo courtesy of out.of.habit and an amazing view of NYC:
> View attachment 41704


cute!



supersoup said:


> i saw wicked!!


cute!



ashley646 said:


> I think this is the first photo I've put on here...


cute! (welcome!)


*and to everyone else: cute!*


----------



## MissToodles (May 4, 2008)

Random photos of me taken today. I was in a strange mood. They probably belong in the goofy photos thread, but whateva, whateva, I'll do what I want!

p.s. everyone is cute. I'm squee squee squeeing while looking the thread.


----------



## tattooU (May 4, 2008)

Those pics are totally adorable Miss Toodles!

You look like you are hiding from the paparazzi


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

love love love the glasses/scarf combo, toodles 


very starlet


----------



## Ivy (May 4, 2008)

miss toodles, you are a fucking champion of adorableness! :wubu:


----------



## bexy (May 4, 2008)

ashley646 said:


> I think this is the first photo I've put on here...



dont make it your last! your stunning 


gorgeous pics everyone!!!


----------



## bexy (May 4, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Random photos of me taken today. I was in a strange mood. They probably belong in the goofy photos thread, but whateva, whateva, I'll do what I want!
> 
> p.s. everyone is cute. I'm squee squee squeeing while looking the thread.



you crack me up! you look like an old time movie star on her day off lol!! love it!


----------



## volatile (May 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You're so cuuuuute... :smitten:





thank you


----------



## wistful (May 4, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Random photos of me taken today. I was in a strange mood. They probably belong in the goofy photos thread, but whateva, whateva, I'll do what I want!




These pics manage to capture the essence of the toodlies I know and love.:wubu: Too cute.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 4, 2008)

too much cute in the last day or so, just gotta say, love this thread


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2008)

loving the toodleness, Toodles!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2008)

I was going for something here, but I failed miserably, because nothing I ever do will ever be that .. pretty. :doh::doh:


----------



## Crystal (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going for something here, but I failed miserably, because nothing I ever do will ever be that .. pretty. :doh::doh:




I thinks you're pretty...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going for something here, but I failed miserably, because nothing I ever do will ever be that .. pretty. :doh::doh:


I thinks you're hot.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *pic*
> 
> I was going for something here, but I failed miserably, because nothing I ever do will ever be that .. pretty. :doh::doh:


Dunno why, but this somehow reminds me of Logan...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going for something here, but I failed miserably, because nothing I ever do will ever be that .. pretty. :doh::doh:


 

I know what i'd be going for...


----------



## mszwebs (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going for something here, but I failed miserably, because nothing I ever do will ever be that .. pretty. :doh::doh:



You already know my opinions on the subject.


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 4, 2008)

This was from my sisters grad party, towards the end of the night. Yeah to those who know (Superodalisque) it was the night where i went to sleep and woke up outside.


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

BGB- I was gonna say that your pupils are super dilated... just what _were _you doing?  and thanks for the rep!

Snuffy- Your pic isn't showing up, darlin...


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Snuffy- Your pic isn't showing up, darlin...




decided to take it down, BGB was nice enough to remind me of an issue that could've been started with that pic.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> BGB- I was gonna say that your pupils are super dilated... just what _were _you doing?  and thanks for the rep!



what do you think I was doing? I WAS PLAYING NAKED BONGOS! DUH!


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Really?  Wow... maybe you should do a duet with Matthew McConaughey...


----------



## ActionPif (May 4, 2008)

, maybe?

And yes, Prince IS a question.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going for something here, but I failed miserably, because nothing I ever do will ever be that .. pretty. :doh::doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2008)

Ah, I see what I did there. .. The pretty comment was in reference to PRETTY STEVE. The Poster. I was trying to replicate his avatar. I failed!


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

You mean like this?






or maybe his profile pic?







lol.... i have too much time on my hands


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 4, 2008)

That's just lol, I'd rep you but I'm maxxed out.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg .. I love you! please rep this woman .. for the love of god!


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad y'all love it 

BGB- that def needs to be your new av


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Random photos of me taken today. I was in a strange mood. They probably belong in the goofy photos thread, but whateva, whateva, I'll do what I want!
> 
> p.s. everyone is cute. I'm squee squee squeeing while looking the thread.



Your photos are really adorable... I especially like the last one... it is very artistic


----------



## Amatrix (May 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright... that was super awesome.


----------



## Aliena (May 5, 2008)

Tonight, at an OVERLY-priced restaurant after 2-appletinis. I forget how alcohol affects me, but tonight was special; oh well. 

View attachment dee drunk before graduation.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2008)

Aliena - What a sweet face. Lovely top - that color suits you.

~Punkin


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 5, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> , maybe?
> 
> And yes, Prince IS a question.



PRINCE? I give you Bruce Campbell and you give me PRINCE?! 

so, I suppose I shall run with this. Thank you Becca.  











I am so terrified right now.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PRINCE? I give you Bruce Campbell and you give me PRINCE?!
> 
> so, I suppose I shall run with this. Thank you Becca.
> 
> ...


Nice ermmmmm lacy arm stocking thingies and chest hair! Whatta man! lol


----------



## BeckaBoo (May 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PRINCE? I give you Bruce Campbell and you give me PRINCE?!
> 
> so, I suppose I shall run with this. Thank you Becca.
> 
> I am so terrified right now.




My pleasure Justin. 

You look hot in lace. WIN. 

I'd like to thank ActionPif for the source of inspiration!

ETA: My eyes are now bleeding from over exposure to BGB.


----------



## mszwebs (May 6, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Oh. My. God.

WTF?


That is all...


----------



## Aliena (May 6, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aliena - What a sweet face. Lovely top - that color suits you.
> 
> ~Punkin



Thank you Punkin! It's definitely not one of my better pictures, but it's certainly one of those casual-of-guard ones. I turned as he said, "Smile."


----------



## Aliena (May 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> ...




Oh yeah, definitely belongs in the "WTF" thread; it sceeeeeeeeeeerrrred me!


----------



## furious styles (May 6, 2008)

on topic : prince-tin is disturbing


----------



## themadhatter (May 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PRINCE? I give you Bruce Campbell and you give me PRINCE?!
> 
> so, I suppose I shall run with this. Thank you Becca.
> 
> ...



You can't have Prince without some Morris Day and the mothafuckin' Time:







Oh-wee-oh-wee-oh!

...that's all I got.


----------



## LisaInNC (May 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PRINCE? I give you Bruce Campbell and you give me PRINCE?!
> 
> so, I suppose I shall run with this. Thank you Becca.
> 
> ...



I am laughing so hard I piddled a little


----------



## samoacookie (May 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PRINCE? I give you Bruce Campbell and you give me PRINCE?!
> 
> so, I suppose I shall run with this. Thank you Becca.
> 
> ...



I thought you said you refused to devote more than 2 minutes on that project - LOL!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Tonight, at an OVERLY-priced restaurant after 2-appletinis. I forget how alcohol affects me, but tonight was special; oh well.
> 
> View attachment 41833




Oh my....you really have some enchanting, beautiful eyes!


----------



## Mishty (May 8, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Random photos of me taken today. I was in a strange mood. They probably belong in the goofy photos thread, but whateva, whateva, I'll do what I want!
> 
> p.s. everyone is cute. I'm squee squee squeeing while looking the thread.



These just proove how EFFIN cool you really are!!! :happy:

Love it!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 8, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> on topic : prince-tin is disturbing



I need to get my hands on that Bukowski shirt. Can I borrow it?


----------



## Mishty (May 8, 2008)

Ok, these are cell cam shots.....but recent.

None are that great, BUT my eye makeup was awesome on St.Pats and I wanted to share.... 

View attachment l_4f73fb896f4db3d6b657d77e68b1cbec.jpg


View attachment l_8e16a2bb050da477e27549942d793cd5.jpg


----------



## furious styles (May 8, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I need to get my hands on that Bukowski shirt. Can I borrow it?



hyuk hyuk

http://fashionpunk.com/


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2008)

Today, just chilling. Click for bigger.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Today, just chilling. Click for bigger.


ur so cute


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

he really is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


>




Really cute face....you remind me of Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Really cute face....you remind me of Maggie Gyllenhaal






Man thats the best compliment I've ever gotten! I adore her!


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


>



I kind of love you. If I super love you, can I have that shirt?


LET'S GET MARRIED.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I kind of love you. If I super love you, can I have that shirt?
> 
> 
> LET'S GET MARRIED.





OMG I have two! We can matchy-match at our wedding/commitment ceremony/luv-fest


----------



## cold comfort (May 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Really cute face....you remind me of Maggie Gyllenhaal



ding ding ding ... that's EXACTLY what i was thinking too. super gorgeous picture, *knottyknicky*! :wubu:


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> OMG I have two! We can matchy-match at our wedding/commitment ceremony/luv-fest



Deal.


But I wanna get married in Boston.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Deal.
> 
> 
> But I wanna get married in Boston.





Is same-sex marriage still legal there? My ex-bosses had to go to Vermont.


----------



## Crystal (May 9, 2008)

I was extremely bored.  

View attachment Me black 19.jpg


View attachment Black 2.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (May 10, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I was extremely bored.



you make boredom look awesome!

lovely eyes!
and i dig the pigtails...


----------



## Crystal (May 10, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> you make boredom look awesome!
> 
> lovely eyes!
> and i dig the pigtails...



Thank you. 

Never really been complimented on my eyes, before. That was sweet.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 16, 2008)

I just got a new maternity top and wanted to show off my pregnant bump  it was taken this evening in 100 degree heat at my son's baseball game  

View attachment dpreggomeggo.jpg


----------



## angel-1 (May 16, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Never really been complimented on my eyes, before. That was sweet.



Really? That's crazy. Your eyes are awesome:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (May 16, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I just got a new maternity top and wanted to show off my pregnant bump  it was taken this evening in 100 degree heat at my son's baseball game



Motherhood is sexy, don't you think?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 16, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I just got a new maternity top and wanted to show off my pregnant bump  it was taken this evening in 100 degree heat at my son's baseball game



Pretty top, you really are blooming. I cannot believe that in 100 degree heat you look so cool.!!!! As soon as I read the temperature I looked at your forehead, your hair is perfectly dry and even shapely! If that was me, I'd look like a boiled beetroot that had been drenched on top!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 16, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Motherhood is sexy, don't you think?



I would say it's nice on other people lol. It's painful and tiring for me lol


----------



## HottiMegan (May 16, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Pretty top, you really are blooming. I cannot believe that in 100 degree heat you look so cool.!!!! As soon as I read the temperature I looked at your forehead, your hair is perfectly dry and even shapely! If that was me, I'd look like a boiled beetroot that had been drenched on top!



I was red but not sweating which is very unlike me. I stayed in the shade as much as i could because that sun was lethal! It's going to be 102 today and tomorrow. We rented a hotel room to get away and swim all weekend lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2008)

Damn Megan, I wish I could afford to rent a hotel room and just swim for the weekend. You're so lucky. I have to save everything I have for Vegas though.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 19, 2008)

I can't go to Vegas since it's really close to my due date so i can spend money on weekend getaways


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

This was taken Saturday night at a dance I was chaperoning.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 19, 2008)

I took this, it was the only good picture out of like 50 

View attachment prettypeekture.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (May 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This was taken Saturday night at a dance I was chaperoning.


Niiiiiice.  pretty smile!



Famouslastwords said:


> I took this, it was the only good picture out of like 50


I dunno, I'd have to see the other 49 before I'd believe that


----------



## johnnny2005 (May 19, 2008)

Heres some i took before i went out last saturday night  

View attachment John new shirt-mod-mod.JPG


View attachment John new shirt4-mod-mod.JPG


View attachment John new shirt2-mod-mod.JPG


----------



## mszwebs (May 19, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Heres some i took before i went out last saturday night



Nice pics. You're such a cutie


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 20, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Heres some i took before i went out last saturday night



I approve! Great looking man you are Johnny!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I was extremely bored.


Bored should always look that good Cyrstal!

Nothing Wicked here...





...just my usual bout of stark Raivenne madness:happy:


----------



## Gingembre (May 20, 2008)

That's a great pic, O.W.A! You look so happy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bored should always look that good Cyrstal!
> 
> Nothing Wicked here...
> 
> ...




Looking good, Lady! Awesome photo


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


>



Wow. Amazing arty photo


----------



## Crystal (May 20, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bored should always look that good Cyrstal!
> 
> Nothing Wicked here...
> 
> ...





Aww, thank you, darling! :kiss2:

You look gorgeous yourself.


----------



## Red (May 20, 2008)

View attachment windownew.jpg



...warming up the camera for Boston.


----------



## Tracy (May 20, 2008)

Al Diggy said:


> ...me...



Very Handsome!


----------



## cold comfort (May 22, 2008)

Red said:


> ...warming up the camera for Boston.



that's what i like to hear girlie!!! charged and at the ready. :happy:

so the past month has been a bundle of activity and trips and hanging out with friends and a hawt aussie. a brief recap if i may?

playing at findlay state park this past weekend. i was fastpitching whiffle balls at my big bad guy friends and then the group went out for a round of disc golf in mud pits and poison ivy. now THAT'S a day at the park.













two of my closest amigas. and half of shane's face. and part of shane's friend's brother's girlfriend's face.







me with some aussie guy that posts around these parts or something i hear? half of some australian heat gig or something?







had to get those out of my system before maybe a good thousand more this memorial day weekend! can't wait for boston kiddos!! :wubu:


----------



## Crystal (May 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> that's what i like to hear girlie!!! charged and at the ready. :happy:
> 
> so the past month has been a bundle of activity and trips and hanging out with friends and a hawt aussie. a brief recap if i may?
> 
> ...




You're beautiful!


----------



## cold comfort (May 22, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> You're beautiful!



ummm hello -- right back at ya girlie! thank you for the compliment chica! :blush:


----------



## Ivy (May 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> HOTNESS THAT IS COLD COMFORT



you two are the cutest thing ever!! have fun in boston bbgurl.


----------



## furious styles (May 22, 2008)

you look like you can hurl a mean riseball.


----------



## mediaboy (May 22, 2008)

*YOUNG AND BEAUTIFUL FOREVER!!*


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> HOT WOMAN HOT HOT HOT!!!



I saw that first picture of your booty, and I was D-d-d-d-d-d-damnnnnn!!!  :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 22, 2008)

Hello pretty man! 



mediaboy said:


> *YOUNG AND BEAUTIFUL FOREVER!!*





Jon Blaze said:


> I saw that first picture of your booty, and I was D-d-d-d-d-d-damnnnnn!!!  :wubu:




Agreed Mr Blaze.....I also eye-groped her booty too! What a mighty fine rear you have Missus!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

*ColdComfort? Oh no! That's some serious hot stuff there woman! Lookin' goooood!* 

I so *heart* MediaBoy:happy: hee-hee!

*Thanks Crystal, Green Eyed Fairy and Gingembre.*

OneWickedAngel is over-packed and charging all the camera batteries now - I don't want to miss a THING! 24 hours from now I will be on my way!

*Next stop? Burlington baby!!*​


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 22, 2008)

_What a great thread! So many beautiful ladies, and decidedly HOT guys. I haven't done any self pics since this past spring...so here I am rehashing a head shot._


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (May 22, 2008)

Went for Cowboy themed night out, here's my effort.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 22, 2008)

_Very nice Dance_Epidemic. You are gorgeous!_


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> that's what i like to hear girlie!!! charged and at the ready. :happy:
> 
> so the past month has been a bundle of activity and trips and hanging out with friends and a hawt aussie. a brief recap if i may?
> 
> ...



Hottie! And love love that dress girl! Looking fabu as usual! 



MoonGoddess said:


> _What a great thread! So many beautiful ladies, and decidedly HOT guys. I haven't done any self pics since this past spring...so here I am rehashing a head shot._



You are beautiful!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 22, 2008)

_Thank you Ashmamma. I think you are pretty freakin' hot yourself! :kiss2:_


----------



## mimosa (May 22, 2008)

Looking good.:wubu:




johnnny2005 said:


> Heres some i took before i went out last saturday night


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Looking good.:wubu:



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre (May 22, 2008)

Cold comfort - you're my new girl crush! You are smoking hot in those pictures! ANd I love love love your green dress


----------



## Tracy (May 22, 2008)

New Pic showing off my new hair cut.
 

View attachment may22.jpg


----------



## mimosa (May 22, 2008)

My son..... kicking some pre-school butt.... in tug of war.


View attachment tug of war.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 22, 2008)

_Love the cut, and your smile Tracy _:smitten:


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 22, 2008)

_Mimosa, your son is so adorable! How old is he? This is my baby...he is 22. Gawds, I am feeling my age today._


----------



## Tracy (May 22, 2008)

Thank you MoonGoddess.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> My son..... kicking some pre-school butt.... in tug of war.


 
What a cutie-pie!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 22, 2008)

Tracy said:


> New Pic showing off my new hair cut.




Omg woman, you are sooo cute!


----------



## Tracy (May 22, 2008)

Thank you Famouslastwords. You are a cutie yourself.


----------



## Tad (May 22, 2008)

Tracy said:


> New Pic showing off my new hair cut.



I love it! (then again, I have a weakness for shorter hair on women  )


----------



## Tracy (May 22, 2008)

Thank you edx. I have really enjoyed it being short.


----------



## Crystal (May 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> My son..... kicking some pre-school butt.... in tug of war.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42709




What a little cutie!


I miss Field Day in Elementary School. That was my favorite day of the whole year...


----------



## mimosa (May 22, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Mimosa, your son is so adorable! How old is he? This is my baby...he is 22. Gawds, I am feeling my age today._


Thank you, MoonGoddess....he is 4 years old. He just finished preschool. 


OneWickedAngel said:


> What a cutie-pie!


Thank ya. He is my everything. :wubu:


CrystalUT11 said:


> What a little cutie!
> 
> 
> I miss Field Day in Elementary School. That was my favorite day of the whole year...


Thank ya, Crystal. I use to hate field day at my school. It was usually 110 degrees outside, also windy and dusty. 
But for some reason, I had an awesome time at my son's field day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

Dance_Epidemic said:


> Went for Cowboy themed night out, here's my effort.



Am I the only one reminded of Kid Rock?

except you're much better looking, DE


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Am I the only one reminded of Kid Rock?
> 
> except you're much better looking, DE


 
I thought it Fairy, but I wasn't gonna say it - I do concur DE is better looking.


----------



## angel-1 (May 23, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Mimosa, your son is so adorable! How old is he? This is my baby...he is 22. Gawds, I am feeling my age today._



ZEPPELIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suze (May 24, 2008)

i'm just about to visit some friends and watch one of the lamest music shows ever. (europeans now what i'm talking about)

i'm sweaty cause i'm so damn exited.

later 

View attachment DSC02370.JPG


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

View attachment from above2.JPG


I call this one "Ode To Me"...it's part of the "I Pretty Much Rock" series.
Enjoy! Leave money on the altar, please.


----------



## Gingembre (May 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i'm just about to visit some friends and watch one of the lamest music shows ever. (europeans now what i'm talking about)
> 
> i'm sweaty cause i'm so damn exited.
> 
> later




Cool picture, cool necklace....and yep, I know what you're talking about! I'm getting excited! Have been looking forward to it throughout this revision-filled day!


----------



## Suze (May 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Cool picture, cool necklace....and yep, I know what you're talking about! I'm getting excited! Have been looking forward to it throughout this revision-filled day!



thanks! i was trying to look as artsy as i possibly could

it was fun to watch but damn.. a lot of the songs sounded exactly alike! 
my fav was probably France.


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (May 25, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I thought it Fairy, but I wasn't gonna say it - I do concur DE is better looking.



Haha, Kid Rock? That's the first time I've heard that. Thank you for your kind words OneWickedAngel and GreenEyedFairy. You're both way too nice.

Also, Susie you're right to enjoy France's entry, Sebastian Tellier is absolutely wonderful. 
Did you hear that Russia's entry was produced by Timbaland? Crazy.


----------



## Crystal (May 25, 2008)

Mom and I went to Sevierville, Pigeon Forge, Gatlinburg, etc yesterday on a little weekend trip.  This was taken right before we left. 

View attachment Trip to Sevierville 003 resize.jpg


----------



## lalatx (May 25, 2008)

Went tubing yesterday for 9 hrs on the Comal River.... clearly 6 applications of SPF 50 did absolutely nothing. 

View attachment IMG_1957.JPG


View attachment IMG_1955.JPG


View attachment IMG_1951.JPG


----------



## Gingembre (May 25, 2008)

^ You look hot....but what's going tubing?


----------



## lalatx (May 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> ^ You look hot....but what's going tubing?




Tubing is when you sit in a inter tub and float down the river and go over rapids all while drinking excessively.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 26, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Went tubing yesterday for 9 hrs on the Comal River.... clearly 6 applications of SPF 50 did absolutely nothing.



They have SPF85 now, get with the program!

<.< 

I guess I better go pick some up too.


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

oh jeeze!
i have the same issue.
i was watching BF play basketball with his friends and didnt get the sunblock up to the hair line...
so it looks like i took a deep red crayon and drew my hair line in.

now its peeling. 

i used the spf30 water/sports proof. and was only outside for like a hour tops.

but i liked your faces you made lala!
get some aloe! looks like it will hurt!


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 42825
> 
> 
> I call this one "Ode To Me"...it's part of the "I Pretty Much Rock" series.
> Enjoy! Leave money on the altar, please.



*leaves a 50 spot. and lights a stick of incense.*
:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> *leaves a 50 spot. and lights a stick of incense.*
> :bow::bow::bow:




I sure hope it's patchoulli :batting:


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

here i am... in Bfs room.







and at the marina for the reservoir near Denver's Mountains. The Gros Reservoir 
was really low.
and my adopted daughter, Karma.


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I sure hope it's patchoulli :batting:



of course mah lady!
no reason to not be!

:happy:


----------



## angel-1 (May 26, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Went tubing yesterday for 9 hrs on the Comal River.... clearly 6 applications of SPF 50 did absolutely nothing.



SPF would not have helped. That redness isn't coming from the outside, everyone, say it with me, "It's coming from the inside 'cause you're sooooo hot"
Very good, children. Graham crackers and punch for everyone.


----------



## angel-1 (May 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> here i am... in Bfs room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want those eyes. You are so pretty.:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> I want those eyes. You are so pretty.:smitten::smitten::smitten:



thank you!

*munches the graham crackers and drinks her punch*:eat2:


----------



## natesnap (May 26, 2008)

I was in an emo mood. Notice the torment/anguish.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 26, 2008)

My . . . I'm sad this weekend picture . . . 

View attachment IMG_0271.JPG


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

no sad ekmanifest and natesnap!

your hair looks great, i love the updo ekmanifest!

and natesnap... you rock that hoodie!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 26, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> My . . . I'm sad this weekend picture . . .



Are you sad because you didn't get to go to boston? Cuz, me too.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 26, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Are you sad because you didn't get to go to boston? Cuz, me too.



Well, that wasn't what I was thinking - but yes, definitely sad because I didn't get to go. And boy - what a pathetic picture that looks like up close


----------



## Shosh (May 26, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> My . . . I'm sad this weekend picture . . .



Lovely pic. Who is gettin really confident now! Yay for Dims.


----------



## johnnny2005 (May 27, 2008)

Looking lovely Amatrix!!


----------



## mimosa (May 27, 2008)

WOW, you look so beautiful! You have pretty eyes.  why so sad?:kiss2::kiss2: *hugs




ekmanifest said:


> My . . . I'm sad this weekend picture . . .


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2008)

there are some serious pretty eyes in this thread

:batting:


----------



## Amatrix (May 27, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Looking lovely Amatrix!!



thanks johnnny and everyone else for the rep/comments!
:happy:


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.

My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car. 








And these are the glasses I picked up last week. They're my "I'm artsy and nerdy-cool." glasses. I dunno if you can tell, but the frames are very angular but the sides are curvy.







And then here's a 3rd pic with my black glasses. I just liked how my hair looked when I threw it in a sloppy bun and stuck a pen in it... and I'm a BAMF.


----------



## Les Toil (May 27, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Tubing is when you sit in a inter tub and float down the river and go over rapids all while drinking excessively.



Lala, this is one of the rare times I couldn't tell if someone on here was yanking my chain or not, so I went and ran a google image search and saw tons of photos of people sitting on innertubes drifting down the river with tall cans of suds in their hands.

I mean, damn. That sounds both scary AND fun as hell.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.
> 
> My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car.
> 
> ...


Nice glasses, indeed.


----------



## lalatx (May 27, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Lala, this is one of the rare times I couldn't tell if someone on here was yanking my chain or not, so I went and ran a google image search and saw tons of photos of people sitting on innertubes drifting down the river with tall cans of suds in their hands.
> 
> I mean, damn. That sounds both scary AND fun as hell.





It is only scary if you fall out of the tube while going over a waterfall or through a tub shoot. The worst thing is to spill or drown your beer.... always sad when that happens.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Lalatx- I love tubing! I just don't know how you did it for 9 hours. I usually go up to Gruene. There's also this cool place near San Marcos by a really great restaurant... I just can't remember the name right now.

And it's always a tragedy when your beer drowns.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 27, 2008)

A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...

more pics of my vacay later... 

View attachment Photo 63.jpg


View attachment Photo 68.jpg


View attachment Photo 69.jpg


----------



## Crystal (May 27, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...
> 
> more pics of my vacay later...



I love your nails! They look great.

You're such a cutie, too.


----------



## natesnap (May 27, 2008)

The best Mexican restaurant in all of Louisiana.


----------



## lalatx (May 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Lalatx- I love tubing! I just don't know how you did it for 9 hours. I usually go up to Gruene. There's also this cool place near San Marcos by a really great restaurant... I just can't remember the name right now.
> 
> And it's always a tragedy when your beer drowns.



I went tubing by Gruene... on the Comal river.... as for the restaurant are you talking about 444 (only place I can remember the name of). The only reason I was able to go for 9 hrs is b.c I was attached to 7 other people and I did not drive, plus we had 2 coolers full of beer so it helped pass time.... and we went and got more beer when we ran out


----------



## Tina (May 28, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Tubing is when you sit in a inter tub and float down the river and go over rapids all while drinking excessively.


There she is! The cerebral beauty! Tubing is fun. 


ashmamma84 said:


> A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...
> 
> more pics of my vacay later...


Ash, you are simply adorable. Your personality shines through in everything you write, and in your photos even more. Gotta say, your hair is _maginificent_ -- it SO suits you!


----------



## angel-1 (May 28, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...
> 
> more pics of my vacay later...



All that and a plate of smothered pork chops, yellow rice and collard greens on the side with extra gravy and a tall glass of orange soda!!!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 28, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love your nails! They look great.
> 
> You're such a cutie, too.





Tina said:


> Ash, you are simply adorable. Your personality shines through in everything you write, and in your photos even more. Gotta say, your hair is _maginificent_ -- it SO suits you!





angel-1 said:


> All that and a plate of smothered pork chops, yellow rice and collard greens on the side with extra gravy and a tall glass of orange soda!!!:bow::bow::bow:



Thank you all! 'Preciate the love!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2008)

Have you lost weight? You look sooo much thinner. 



SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.
> 
> My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.



All the pics are ridiculously cute, but I especially like the red glasses on you.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Aww, thanks everyone  

I'm pretty sure everyone that was stuck in traffic with me that day thought I was nuts putting on different glasses and taking pics, but whatever.



And FLW- I have... :blush:


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...
> 
> more pics of my vacay later...



Wow, all amazing pics, but that third one should be in a photo-art gallery, I swear


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, you can definitely see it. 



SMA413 said:


> Aww, thanks everyone
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone that was stuck in traffic with me that day thought I was nuts putting on different glasses and taking pics, but whatever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.
> 
> My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car.
> 
> ...


 

You make me want new frames, yours look great!


----------



## lalatx (May 29, 2008)

Completely Random and Emo Self Portrait.... my public school art classes have clearly paid off. j/k 

View attachment P_00364.JPG


----------



## angel-1 (May 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.
> 
> My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car.
> 
> ...



Oh how i love women who wear glasses. So hot!!!


----------



## Gingembre (May 29, 2008)

Lovely glasses SMA413! Wish I had more than one pair!

Lalatx - that's a really good drawing...you have quite a talent!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2008)

_Those are very attractive glasses SMA413, and they fit you perfectly! You've such a gorgeous face...wonderful smile and stunning eyes! :kiss2:

A recent pic of a friend and I in Kennebunkport visiting the Copper Candle. I love having such a picturesque town so close to home._


----------



## mszwebs (May 29, 2008)

Three pics of me, taking a break from the madness of the Saturday Night Dance in Boston at the Memorial Day Bash.

2 of the 3 are from my phone...so... they may not be the best. I adore this dress and I actually love how it looks on me. 

View attachment Me 1.jpg


View attachment Mirror Mirror 2.jpg


View attachment Mirror Mirror 3.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (May 30, 2008)

love the dress!
looks great on you!:happy:

and you look amazing as well moongoddess!plus your signature always makes me giggle a bit.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.
> 
> My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car.
> 
> ...



Well, I think you look amazing! Maybe I need to get some new frames... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...
> 
> more pics of my vacay later...



Awww... poor Ash!

Wait, what vacation?


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2008)

natesnap said:


> The best Mexican restaurant in all of Louisiana.



Wait, what?! You're in Louisiana?! Holy crud, another Louisiana native... I'm losing my Dims cred as the only guy from Louisiana...  lol


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 30, 2008)

View attachment Smaller specs.jpg


Seems as though SMA started rocking the specs, thought Id post a pic of my new ones inspired by Miss Aris  hehe


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2008)

_OMG! You are so beautiful Missy! Your eyes are truly amazing!_


----------



## Wagimawr (May 30, 2008)

dig it. they're very "LOOK AT MY EYES, DAMN YOU" kind of glasses.


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 30, 2008)

This is the first pic of me anyone ever snapped while my band was playing. It was taken about a week ago.


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 30, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...
> 
> more pics of my vacay later...



WOW:smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2008)

We went downtown to the local farmers market event last night and my son decided it would be fun to take pictures while we took a break to chow down on strawberries and cherries. He took this picture. Not bad for a 5 year old huh! 

View attachment maxphotog.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 43241
> 
> 
> Seems as though SMA started rocking the specs, thought Id post a pic of my new ones inspired by Miss Aris  hehe



Your eyes are say to me: Come to me... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We went downtown to the local farmers market event last night and my son decided it would be fun to take pictures while we took a break to chow down on strawberries and cherries. He took this picture. Not bad for a 5 year old huh!



No fair, he takes pictures better than I do...


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> No fair, he takes pictures better than I do...



lol he also did my styling, making me put my shades on and his dad's hat lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Three pics of me, taking a break from the madness of the Saturday Night Dance in Boston at the Memorial Day Bash.
> 
> 2 of the 3 are from my phone...so... they may not be the best. I adore this dress and I actually love how it looks on me.
> 
> ...




Love the dress! You sure are a stunner!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 30, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 43241
> 
> 
> Seems as though SMA started rocking the specs, thought Id post a pic of my new ones inspired by Miss Aris  hehe



(LE SIGH)... Such a dreamboat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We went downtown to the local farmers market event last night and my son decided it would be fun to take pictures while we took a break to chow down on strawberries and cherries. He took this picture. Not bad for a 5 year old huh!




Megan, this pic is too darn cute for words! Wonderful photo- your son can hold the camera still better than my teen daughter can


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 30, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> A bit jet lagged but decided to play around...
> 
> more pics of my vacay later...


So awesome, so pretty.


----------



## angel-1 (May 31, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 43241
> 
> 
> Seems as though SMA started rocking the specs, thought Id post a pic of my new ones inspired by Miss Aris  hehe



:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Leesa (May 31, 2008)

Sunday night 

View attachment 26-Leesa-me.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (May 31, 2008)

Leesa said:


> Sunday night



sooo purdy!! You look great in the pic I took of you and Stephen, too!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Megan, this pic is too darn cute for words! Wonderful photo- your son can hold the camera still better than my teen daughter can



He's been playing with our digital camera for a couple of years now. I'm thinking i'll get one of his own this Christmas because he loves to take pictures so much. He learned to hold the button half way down on the camera to focus before snapping the picture.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 2, 2008)

A day on the Sassafrass May 29th.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> A day on the Sassafrass May 29th.


Ohhhhh fabuloso!!!! I want a go!!!!!!


----------



## Risible (Jun 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> A day on the Sassafrass May 29th.



Looks like fun, daddy-oh! Is that beast yours?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 2, 2008)

missy blue eyez said:


> Ohhhhh fabuloso!!!! I want a go!!!!!!



Lets' go then!!!



Risible said:


> Looks like fun, daddy-oh! *Is that beast yours*?



Yes it is. Most fun I've ever had on land or water. First time I hit 65 mph I almost had to change my suit. :blush: But now, it's all I look forward to when I'm not working. Given the price of gas these days, i spend a lot more time "looking forward to" than I do actually riding the darned thing.


----------



## bexy (Jun 3, 2008)

Me, and my friends Adam and Rachel getting ready to party, already somewhat drunk. As you can see I am the only one who wears sunscreen 

As you can also see, I have a lot of dvds, thats only about half of them lol!


NEW HAIR!!! More pics to come soon! 

View attachment P1012950.JPG


----------



## Tooz (Jun 3, 2008)

I like the black hair, hun. Looks good.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Me, and my friends Adam and Rachel getting ready to party, already somewhat drunk. As you can see I am the only one who wears sunscreen
> 
> As you can also see, I have a lot of dvds, thats only about half of them lol!
> 
> ...


 your not pink anymorer??????? But the black is super sexy tooooooooo  FABULOSO!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 3, 2008)

How much more of a New England cliche can I be? 

View attachment dasdsa.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jun 3, 2008)

I would like to be where you are standing, sir.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> How much more of a New England cliche can I be?




Damn, you are toooooooo cute. How old are you? You look young lol.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 3, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> How much more of a New England cliche can I be?



want!!

please say you got this in boston. i need one when i go back in september!!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 3, 2008)

Totally in Boston...and I am a tad young 23 to be exact 

Also note the duck boat behind me...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm 25, so you're perfect! Let's get married!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 3, 2008)

woot!!

are they readily available...or just one place in particular?


haha, sorry for the grilling, but i love wacky arsed huge stuffed animals. i used to have a huge stuffed moose i used as a pillow till it fell apart.

no, i am not 8 years old. yes, i just made myself sound like i am.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 3, 2008)

The huge lobster can be readily found near Faneull Hall. Awesomeness abounds there.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 3, 2008)

A) LostJacket, you have gorgeous eyes. Like, luscious. As in, beautiful.

B) Here's a recent me. The band had a photo shoot Memorial Weekend to get album art for when we finish the CD. The fat one in the peach shirt, that'd be me. 

View attachment dimdim.JPG


----------



## mimosa (Jun 3, 2008)

Lookin' super cute, Miss Bexy





bexylicious said:


> Me, and my friends Adam and Rachel getting ready to party, already somewhat drunk. As you can see I am the only one who wears sunscreen
> 
> As you can also see, I have a lot of dvds, thats only about half of them lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 4, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> A) LostJacket, you have gorgeous eyes. Like, luscious. As in, beautiful.
> 
> B) Here's a recent me. The band had a photo shoot Memorial Weekend to get album art for when we finish the CD. The fat one in the peach shirt, that'd be me.


Nice group of folks you rock with.
You look great in that shot!
-Rusty


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 4, 2008)

Muchos agreed!!!!!  I saw theshop full of Lobster things but I didnt get anything!!! Ahhhhh DUCK BOAT!!!  I was in the green one lostjacket! hehe


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

View attachment random 026-1.jpg


My wife took this picture of me. I was a bit shy to pose but thought what the heck! :blush:

Oh yeah, I added some photo effects to it as you can already tell.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2008)

:blush: Oh my swampy! Love the guitar! 

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> :blush: Oh my swampy! Love the guitar!
> 
> ~Punkin



Why thanks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 43528
> 
> 
> My wife took this picture of me. I was a bit shy to pose but thought what the heck! :blush:
> ...


Rock star!


----------



## bexy (Jun 4, 2008)

hee! glad ppl like the new hair!
heres another, me bored in work with my new cam 

View attachment S4010028.JPG


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hee! glad ppl like the new hair!
> heres another, me bored in work with my new cam



The hair is awesome. Black looks good on you. Enjoy the Morrissey concert! LUCKEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Muchos agreed!!!!!  I saw theshop full of Lobster things but I didnt get anything!!! Ahhhhh DUCK BOAT!!!  I was in the green one lostjacket! hehe



Haha next time just yell at me then.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking good, Bexy! I really like the new hair!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> A) LostJacket, you have gorgeous eyes. Like, luscious. As in, beautiful.
> 
> B) Here's a recent me. The band had a photo shoot Memorial Weekend to get album art for when we finish the CD. The fat one in the peach shirt, that'd be me.




I love it...wow some of the dimmers here live such interesting lives! Count yourself among them Becky


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hee! glad ppl like the new hair!
> heres another, me bored in work with my new cam



Soooo gorgeous- I really like the new look


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 4, 2008)

I know there's pics of me up all the time on the "other" board lol, but here's one of me just being me  

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 4, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> A) LostJacket, you have gorgeous eyes. Like, luscious. As in, beautiful.
> 
> B) Here's a recent me. The band had a photo shoot Memorial Weekend to get album art for when we finish the CD. The fat one in the peach shirt, that'd be me.



what a GREAT picture!!!!!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm 25, so you're perfect! Let's get married!


 
haha, I definitely did not see this before. I'm quite flattered. :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Rock star!



Not even.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 4, 2008)

pretty:bow:




bexylicious said:


> hee! glad ppl like the new hair!
> heres another, me bored in work with my new cam


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

mimosa said:


> pretty:bow:




thanks  ........


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 5, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Not even.



I'm with Timberwolf, ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## volatile (Jun 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hee! glad ppl like the new hair!
> heres another, me bored in work with my new cam



I loved your red hair but I think the black looks really good on you. Hotness! :kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> I'm with Timberwolf, ROCK ON!!!!




Appreciate that!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 6, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I know there's pics of me up all the time on the "other" board lol, but here's one of me just being me



You're so cute


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 6, 2008)

Got new shirts shipped in from Torrid today, so I had to get a picture of the outfit I wore to work. Cute ne? (The second pic taken by the bf, which it totally sucked  )


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 6, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Got new shirts shipped in from Torrid today, so I had to get a picture of the outfit I wore to work. Cute ne? (The second pic taken by the bf, which it totally sucked  )



If you weren't already taken, I'd ask you out....so cute lol


----------



## Shosh (Jun 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.
> 
> My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car.
> 
> ...



Beautiful pics. You are a beauty.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 6, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Got new shirts shipped in from Torrid today, so I had to get a picture of the outfit I wore to work. Cute ne? (The second pic taken by the bf, which it totally sucked  )


You operate under the impression that there can be bad pics of you; there are simply pics that just aren't as great as usual, and you still haven't shown an example of that, either  Feel free to post a pic to prove me wrong, though


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 6, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Got new shirts shipped in from Torrid today, so I had to get a picture of the outfit I wore to work. Cute ne? (The second pic taken by the bf, which it totally sucked  )



So cute...I love your headband.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 6, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Got new shirts shipped in from Torrid today, so I had to get a picture of the outfit I wore to work. Cute ne? (The second pic taken by the bf, which it totally sucked  )



Too cute!!!


----------



## The Fez (Jun 6, 2008)

View attachment ceilings.jpg


I love ceilings, me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 6, 2008)

Speaking of ceilings....






I'm looking straight...its Murph that caught the ceiling. BTW this is what I look like with short hair, after the NBA Finals I'll be getting it cut


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I picked up my 2nd pair of glasses today. I love both of my pairs of glasses now... so when I was stuck in traffic today, I decided to take some pics.
> 
> My newest pair- I like to think they're my "I'm serious but fun." glasses... They're red and they match my car.
> 
> ...


 
Not enough can be said about the awesome allure of glasses on an astoundingly cute girl. Alliteration.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 8, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> View attachment 43640
> 
> 
> I love ceilings, me.


Cute boy!  hehehe


----------



## Tina (Jun 8, 2008)

See new thread at:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42023


----------

